# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  How to get 14m Exp/Hour 85-90 [Video]

## danatoth

Hey guys, I made a video that shows how to get around 14 million unrested exp an hour from level 85-90
You can check it out here: 14 Million Exp An Hour Unrested - YouTube

At 85 I got about 13m an hour
86-87 I got 14m
88-89 I got about 19-36m an hour.

Here is proof of me getting 36 million exp an hour using this method:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bv-lvWb4Nqo

----------


## thelivingx

But it looks like you actualy are rested?

----------


## danatoth

It's just from not fighting. If you don't fight anything for a little bit, or step even a second into a city or inn you will get rested exp (even just a little bit). That is why my bar is blue, but if you look closely, the line that shows how much rested exp you will get is at the very end of the blue bar. 

Also, rested exp is only factored in to killing monsters. Quest exp, pvp exp, gathering exp, and pet battle exp does not get double exp from rested.

----------


## Rkonyk

Nice video, if only someone could make a bot of this it'd be sick as all hell.

----------


## greenhorn

autoit pixel can do wonders for this, any expert who can do ??

----------


## Grabberman

This isnt working for me do we need to have 3 of the same pets or something?

----------


## danatoth

> This isnt working for me do we need to have 3 of the same pets or something?


You need to have 1 level 25 and 2 level 1's on each account so that you get the Queue.
As more people learn about this, they will be queuing with the same levels as well, so to get instant queues you might want to 
go with say a level 25 and a level 10 and a level 5 each. 

The 2 low levels in your team are pretty much your "code" that matches your two accounts.

----------


## Duffy201

I'm pretty clueless about this pet battle thing but is it necessary to have a lvl 25 pet? figured since the xp scales depending on what level you are? and not on the pet. (like i said i'm clueless about the petbattle thing so idk how it works.)

----------


## danatoth

> I'm pretty clueless about this pet battle thing but is it necessary to have a lvl 25 pet? figured since the xp scales depending on what level you are? and not on the pet. (like i said i'm clueless about the petbattle thing so idk how it works.)


Exp scales on your level and the level of the pet. It is also necessary to have a level 25 so that you are always in level range of your dummy account.
If you say, both have level 15 pets for example, and you keep winning on your main, eventually it will out level your dummy account and you will not be
able to queue against each other again.

----------


## superxdude

Essentially a report of this, but he did do a nice quality video. I'll still + rep due the effort he put in

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...xperience.html (Level pets 1-25 in 20 mins+lots of lesser charms+(some) experience)

----------


## hillgrant0

Im trying it right now and its not queuing into anybody, my friends and I are doing it, is that why?

----------


## danatoth

> Im trying it right now and its not queuing into anybody, my friends and I are doing it, is that why?


Are you making sure you both have the exact same level pets?

----------


## superxdude

Same level pets, exactly...I am on a dead server, so it works great.

----------


## sinjinn

> Are you making sure you both have the exact same level pets?


Have been trying to get this to work forever, since it was posted about using it for leveling pets quickly as well. Have tried 2 level 90's with 2x lvl1's and a 25, 2 25's and a 1, a level 90 and a level 85 doing it. They're 2 completely different bnet accounts (mine and my wife) have tried on same PC, 2 diff PC's. Nothing works, they both always just sit in queue for however long we leave it (2.5 hours is the longest we tried 1 queue). It just wont match us with anyone, or each other, for some reason.

----------


## asdfx123

Does this only work from 85 to 90?

----------


## viable

I was reading through one of the other posts regarding pet leveling, and it seems that SoR accounts linked together are not getting the queue. Which seems to be my problem i believe. If anyone else could confirm it would be greatly helpful. So far, my 1st account SoR my 2nd account on a different bnet tag and cannot queue together. I just sent another SoR from my 2nd account to my 3rd account, which so happens to be on the same battle-net tag as account #1. Hopefully i can get it to work.

----------


## tonykiller999

What is left to say, the chars must be on the same realm
nice bug gonna try it with my lvl 29 wl

----------


## danatoth

I would like to add that the account I did this with was under active RaF, so that link isn't stopping Queues

----------


## gippy

im getting queued everytime but getting no xp for a win, do both need to be in the same level range?



edit:seems if you pass on you dummy account it gives you nothing, use at least 1 ability, you may have said this on your vid but i didnt listen too it :P

----------


## tonykiller999

did this with 5-1-1 pets and does not worked. i never got my other acc. any idea?

----------


## asdfx123

well this is working, i always get queued together.

but one question, as soon as i leave all 3 pets gain experience, which means i need to reset the low-level pets every 3 fights.

i also dont have a lvl 25 pet, maybe it changes xp gain?

can anyone help me out?

----------


## gippy

well your pet will always level, that's why its best to have a level 25 and win with that since it cant gain xp. Maybe trade a few wins on each account till you have one 25 on each and work from there

The way i do it is, call both level 25s in, do one ability each then forfeit on the dummy account, pet gains no xp and its quick and easy, no idea how the op is getting 13 mill per hour but its still fast eitherway.

----------


## freeloading

I've been leveling the same way but here is the problem and still have a hard time figuring out what works and what does not. I have 3 account as follows...

Account A - MoP
Account B - MoP (RaF by Account A)
Account C - Battlechest only 

All 3 accounts are on their own seperate Bnet with Account A and C sharing the same account name. Account B has a different account name.

With this setup only Account A & C can battle each other. I've tried everything but Account B cannot battle either A or C.

As far as leveling goes, I leveled from 89 to 90 in 2 hours. Takes about 140 pet battles roughly 1 battle per minute all these without any XP boost. With full heirloom and guild XP it goes way faster. It takes about 20 battles to level a pet from 1 to 25.

Word of advice. If you keep getting matched with another player or the player keeps refusing to battle, move to a different pet level so u guys don't step on each others toes because probably that player has the same pet set up as yours.

I tend to start with this set up all the way to lvl25 if I can...

Slot #1 - Pet Level 25
Slot #2 - Pet Level 1
Slot #3 - Pet Level 1

This way less changing pet and when u get more battles per min. Remember the goal is not to level pet but to get in as many battles as possible. Oh and a by product of this is a crap load of pet battle stones!!!!

If you use my set you will need 2 pets per level from level 1 to level 25 on the account doing the forfeiting. 

Hope this helps.

----------


## gippy

Pity the xp is so crap at lower levels, wasnt there a addon floating around to automate this?

----------


## freeloading

> Pity the xp is so crap at lower levels, wasnt there a addon floating around to automate this?


Actually I was getting a level every 10-15 mins @ level 20 onwards. At level 60 I was gaining a level per 20 mins. No need to automate, makes it more complicated. Just do it manually and you'll get the hang of it and it's a breeze from there on. Also you can be any faction, any level to battle each other. I was leveling my horde using a low level alliance on different realm

----------


## gippy

> Actually I was getting a level every 10-15 mins @ level 20 onwards. At level 60 I was gaining a level per 20 mins. No need to automate, makes it more complicated. Just do it manually and you'll get the hang of it and it's a breeze from there on. Also you can be any faction, any level to battle each other. I was leveling my horde using a low level alliance on different realm


Nice, i thought i'd probably have to be in the same battlegroup but it works fine on seperate realms, might aswell rack some xp and wins up on my low level hunter :P

Edit:yeah its pretty much like standing in one spot handing in level appropriate quests at low levels, awesome, repped!

----------


## Mothership

Fastest way to 1-85+ is by using Zandalari Kneebiter and beating Lucky Yi in pandaria four winds. Use tier 2 attacks on all slots, rotation u can figure out. This method benefits from 300% xp pot, prepare atleast 25 pet bandages before drinking pot. 

edit:
I did thist 40-58 during 1 hour.(lucky yi)

----------


## Honor777

Also fyi if you are lv 90 and do this its a good way to get lesser charms.

----------


## asdfx123

if i queue with lvl 25 and 2 lvl 1 pets on each account and forfeit on any of these accounts my lvl 1 pet levels up to level 5, which means i cannot queue anymore

Any chance to remove the XP gain on win?

his pets are always at lvl 1 in the video, so he does not gain any xp after the win. Why?

----------


## Owneth

COOL!  :Big Grin:  I want to try this, I guess I'll need to level some pets now lol!

----------


## Trollboll

Are you telling me i have to level a pet to 25? xD

----------


## HaRdCoR3

i tryed this with a lvl 15 pet and 2x lvl 1 pet`s...but didn`t get a pet battle invite...i was 15min in Queue

only works with lvl 25?

----------


## Samosa

works great with lvl 25 pet..did 2 chars 85-90 today  :Smile:

----------


## finish

hmm, trying to que in with a lvl1 char, one pet lvl25, the 2 others lvl1 - we just dont get ANY cue...nothing...dont know why
from lvl85-90 it worked flawlessly for a friend, anyone has an idea ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## idioten

I cant get this to work. Trying to sign up at the same time with two completly differnet bnet accounts on different IPs. Does not get paired against each other.

One char is lvl 1, other is is 61. Pet lvls from 1-5.

After doing some research there seems to be "pet battlegroups" which is accountbound, so if one of you account is in one and the other in another group youre out of luck. Speculations speculations but only decent explanation i got.

----------


## finish

did this work for anyone with chars under lvl60 ?

----------


## gippy

> did this work for anyone with chars under lvl60 ?


yes

did 47 to 62 today with it, its like standing still and just handing in a quest every minute

----------


## prii_de

Big question marks!
Does this work horde VS ally?
Do you need to be on the same realm?
Do you need to have any kinda same lvl on chars or can u et battle 1vs83

If this still works i would love to test this shit out! Plz heeelp

----------


## Kuri

tried before, even with ali vs horde and different realms, was in queued ab out a half and hour then fighting with someone whose has similar pets and got pretty pwned  :Big Grin:  gonna try it again, anyone can confirm it still works on EU?

----------


## N3rk3

If got an mayor problem with this. All works Fine but my lvl 1 Pets get always lvl und I have to change them after each round.
So why didnt your pets getting exp?????

----------


## finish

with my lvl 1 orc i can stay in the que for hours and i get no game ;-(

----------


## PowerUP Boosts

not sure whats wrong but i have been doing this for quite some time already, and today on old add i tried to get first 90 via this and i just get stuck in que forever ... works just find on other 2 accounts :/ (lvled pets there that way from 1-25 etc and it worked just fine) ... any ideas?

----------


## rocambole

do you get stones with it too?

----------


## Honor777

> do you get stones with it too?


yea i got a low of the uncommon stones and a ciuple bop ones for maybe 3 hours

----------


## Danielite

Does pet have to be 25? Or is it just so u get queue against each other?

----------


## Honor777

> Does pet have to be 25? Or is it just so u get queue against each other?


I was able to do it with one level 9 and two lv 1's so its just for matchmaking purposes.

----------


## firenova3

thats pretty fast

----------


## fyrin1

nice 1 dude

----------


## frayer

This is EPIC!

ATENTION!
Many people said that all 3 of their pets get xp - it happens when you didn't select pet on account you leveling. I do it like this:
I got dummy acc with pets 25 / 1 / 1 and powerleveled acc with 25 / 1 / 1. When fight start on powerleveled acc i choose pet with 25 lvl, and then forfeit on dummy account without even selecting pet.

Shame I don't have heirlooms  :Frown:

----------


## ShibuyA1

nice one epic find

----------


## Kite-X

> This is EPIC!
> 
> ATENTION!
> Many people said that all 3 of their pets get xp - it happens when you didn't select pet on account you leveling. I do it like this:
> I got dummy acc with pets 25 / 1 / 1 and powerleveled acc with 25 / 1 / 1. When fight start on powerleveled acc i choose pet with 25 lvl, and then forfeit on dummy account without even selecting pet.
> 
> Shame I don't have heirlooms


Thats exactly what i do.
I uses my Bot account for this. I tryed to do this with an auto klicker but its hard because of the random que time.
Uses this last night for level 80 to Level 83 took about an hour with heirlooms rested (stand in a city) and guild XP

----------


## leis

Useful macros : 

/script C_PetBattles.StartPVPMatchmaking(); // Queues for Pet Battle
/click DropDownList1Button2 // Accept invite
/run C_PetBattles.ForfeitGame() // Forfeits the game

havent found a solution for picking a pet yet... and if I don't chose one my other ones will level aswell

EDIT : with your char that always looses you can just put all of those 3 lines in 1 macro as it won't **** up anything... with the char that always wins you can macro the first 2 lines  :Wink:

----------


## TommyT

Would the 300% elixir work with this?

----------


## Danielite

So what exp buffs work with this? ;p Guess RAF doesnt work.

----------


## kilauea

Is everyone that's having problems with queues on RaF or SoR accounts? That seems to be my issue, I can do it when the accounts aren't linked in any way.

----------


## coolhead

can someone from EU realm post his way: working even if u have both toons logged on the same realm, all pets housl be the same qualitz or doesnt matter.can main (levelling char) be low like ~20 level, when do u perform it? i tried at late night,midday etc the only difference is waiting time, every time one of toon got an invitation to battle when the opther one was still in queque, tried with 25/1/1, 9/2/4etc could be cause i have static ip so both account has the same ip address so blizz system wont let those fight agains each other? rly dont understand it what iam doing wrong, at the beginning oif battle pets i got my pvp achievemtn this way 

ty for the info

----------


## kackeninja

> can someone from EU realm post his way: working even if u have both toons logged on the same realm, all pets housl be the same qualitz or doesnt matter.can main (levelling char) be low like ~20 level, when do u perform it? i tried at late night,midday etc the only difference is waiting time, every time one of toon got an invitation to battle when the opther one was still in queque, tried with 25/1/1, 9/2/4etc could be cause i have static ip so both account has the same ip address so blizz system wont let those fight agains each other? rly dont understand it what iam doing wrong, at the beginning oif battle pets i got my pvp achievemtn this way 
> 
> ty for the info


hi guys

soo i have test it on eu !! is not working !! i have 5/1/1 on a deadly server !!!

no the dobbel que !! : /

----------


## TommyT

iam using 2 accounts fine with different pets
started with 22/1/1 and got it to 25 
now iam using 25/1/1 and get myself everytime
both chars are on a full server

----------


## jamesbay

I also have a hard time getting this to work on EU server. Have tried several times with linked accounts, non-linked, friends accounts, different pet level compositions etc. I have yet to see this work for me  :Frown:

----------


## frayer

it's working fine for me on high populated EU server, different bnet accounts, one char in alliance and other in horde

another useful macro: 
auto-confirm forfeit game - needs to be run only once
/run PetBattleFrame.BottomFrame.ForfeitButton:SetScript("OnClick", function() C_PetBattles.ForfeitGame() end)

----------


## Kite-X

Got it working full afk using autohotkey with pixel detection it was hard to find the right delays but now 2char is going to 90. Hirelooms working battle flag working.
Sorry bad English and texting via mobile phone

----------


## jamesbay

> it's working fine for me on high populated EU server, different bnet accounts, one char in alliance and other in horde


Weird, well guess I just have to test some more.

Do you have the same amount of Battle Pet Achievement points on both accounts?

----------


## zapzip

works well on eu

at lvl 76 around 24k XP for each battle

----------


## Augury13

> Is everyone that's having problems with queues on RaF or SoR accounts? That seems to be my issue, I can do it when the accounts aren't linked in any way.


Well yeah haha, they made it so people couldn't just boost up levels like this, so you need to be on 2 completely separate accounts.

----------


## viable

I've done some furthur investigations. I created a brand new battle chest. I have 4 accounts now. bnet tag A- account 1 and 3. Bnet tag B- Account 2. And Bnet tag C account 4(brand new battle chest) no matter what i do bnet tag A cannot connect to any of my other accounts, bnet tag B and C can connect just fine. 
I am currently level 4 on the new battle chest and can match up to my level 85. Now in the past, i have sent a Scroll of rez from bnet account 1 to bnet account 2. But the new battle chest is in no way connected to any of my accounts so i am compleatly bewildered as to why i cant get my main account to connect.

----------


## Thelmogaver

getting 24k xp at level 86. is this correct?

----------


## Morgusified

Would be sick if someone made a bot for this.

----------


## viable

At level 86 i was getting 106k exp with a level 25 pet win. The higher level your pet, the more exp you recieve at end of match.

----------


## cpowroks

> Got it working full afk using autohotkey with pixel detection it was hard to find the right delays but now 2char is going to 90. Hirelooms working battle flag working.
> Sorry bad English and texting via mobile phone


Can you share this? ill +6 rep you if it works.

----------


## firenova4

works well

----------


## fyrin2

cant do on same bnet

----------


## fyrin2

just trade with friend

----------


## tonykiller999

LF Someone to do this on eu. gona lvl you for 30 mins and then you will. send me a pm

----------


## freeloading

You need a level 25 pet to get the max xp for your level.

I think that any account that has been RAF'd or SoR'd can't seem to connect. Not sure will need others to confirm.

----------


## valahman

> Got it working full afk using autohotkey with pixel detection it was hard to find the right delays but now 2char is going to 90. Hirelooms working battle flag working.
> Sorry bad English and texting via mobile phone


Can share this please? Or anyone else can automate this? Thanks

----------


## Kite-X

> Can share this please? Or anyone else can automate this? Thanks


Sure, give me a little bit of time i´ll make an Video

----------


## Kite-X

Here my AHK Script:

Settings:
Monitor 1920x1080
2x WoW 1280x720 windowed and maximise (not windows fullscreen)

You need 2 different Battlenet Accounts
Both accounts should be after each other when you Alt+Tab
Both accounts should have pet battle open
Start my AHK Script.
Switch to that account that should give up the battle and press F3

Hope it works for you

Attachment 13817
http://www.share-online.biz/dl/LAQ7X7MM6A

----------


## tonykiller999

any idea why this does not work for me?
tryed first with a raf acc. ok raf does not work.
i asked a firend to make a lvl 1 char on my realm and we tryed this --> did not work (i have him on real ID)
i tryed to que up my 2nd raf acc with my firends acc (i do not had him on real id) --> did not worked (10 mins in que no battle)
i tryed to que up with a guildmate (with my main acc) --> did not worked (10 mins in que no battle)
i am not sure if it worth to make a new bc acc if this does not work....
maybe there is left to say that my winrate in pvp petbattels is like 80-85% and maybe there is an internal raiting
anyone has an idea?

----------


## Thelmogaver

how much does it take from 85-90?

----------


## Kite-X

> how much does it take from 85-90?


It is about 5h.

----------


## Alachanza

> Here my AHK Script:
> 
> Settings:
> Monitor 1920x1080
> 2x WoW 1280x720 windowed and maximise (not windows fullscreen)
> 
> You need 2 different Battlenet Accounts
> Both accounts should be after each other when you Alt+Tab
> Both accounts should have pet battle open
> ...


Works great, I had to add some delay because it will skip some step eventually, but otherwise great.

+Rep

----------


## Kite-X

> Works great, I had to add some delay because it will skip some step eventually, but otherwise great.
> 
> +Rep


Yes i know there is a bug. If the loading screen takes to long it doesn´t work good.
In my case this happens every ~100 times. But for me there is no need to change.

Thanks for rep

----------


## zapzip

When I use that script it only clicks Find battle on both windows and just stops after that

----------


## Hybrin

> Yes i know there is a bug. If the loading screen takes to long it doesn´t work good.
> In my case this happens every ~100 times. But for me there is no need to change.
> 
> Thanks for rep


Gave +rep for the script. however mine does not ALT-TAB to next window - using windows 8 - and therefore it just starts battle and stops battle on the same one. Anyway to fix the Alt-Tab?

----------


## zapzip

> Gave +rep for the script. however mine does not ALT-TAB to next window - using windows 8 - and therefore it just starts battle and stops battle on the same one. Anyway to fix the Alt-Tab?


Mine does alt tab but it only starts battle and does nothing after that, am I missing something ?

----------


## finish

i have a absolutely "normal" bnet acc, no raf no sor, and i just cant get a match with any of my friends...dont know why ;-(
very sad and i dont know why it doesnt work for me, 2 friends of mine did 85-90 with no issues, but i just dont get a match against anyone
would be nice if anyone has an idea  :Smile:

----------


## Kite-X

> When I use that script it only clicks Find battle on both windows and just stops after that


I think the pixel detection in you case don´t work as it should. Send me an screenshot when your Invite appear. I´ll try to help





> Gave +rep for the script. however mine does not ALT-TAB to next window - using windows 8 - and therefore it just starts battle and stops battle on the same one. Anyway to fix the Alt-Tab?


Sorry for that i don´t knwo how it works on Win 8. Did all on Win 7.





> i have a absolutely "normal" bnet acc, no raf no sor, and i just cant get a match with any of my friends...dont know why ;-(
> very sad and i dont know why it doesnt work for me, 2 friends of mine did 85-90 with no issues, but i just dont get a match against anyone
> would be nice if anyone has an idea


you need e.g a Level 25 Pet a Level 3 and a Level 5 Pet (Works best but 25 - 1 -1 works also)
your friend or second account need also a Level 25 Pet a Level 3 and a Level 5 Pet

the que the same time wait ~ 20 seconds 

hope this helps

----------


## finish

> I think the pixel detection in you case don´t work as it should. Send me an screenshot when your Invite appear. I´ll try to help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for that i don´t knwo how it works on Win 8. Did all on Win 7.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for your answer, im following the instructions, i tried with 25 1 1 ; 25 9 3 and so on, my friend always with the same pets, and i stay in que for hours without entering a single game ;-(

----------


## Kite-X

when an invite doesn´t appear in about ~3min there is something wrong.
Is your friend on the same realm? Is his level over lets say 5 (i don´t know but level 1 and 2 don´t work?)

----------


## borkix

It worked perfectly for me when I've done this with a friend. We leveled pets from 1 to 25 in about 50minutes. But now I wanted to do it on my own with 2 accounts and I haven't got a matching invite yet... either Blizzard has fixed it or it seems to check the IP or something else...

Both accounts have a setup of 25-1-1

EDIT:

After trying for 1hr from the same computer running two accounts I can say it's not working for me anymore... I might try it again with my friend when he's back online. Do you guys run your accounts from the same PC too?

----------


## Hybrin

Just to comfirm a few things, this is still working on EU servers. This does work x-realm! This does work x-realm horde - alliance... alliance - horde. 

At level 89 without exp bonus, rested does not count as rested is quests / kills im getting 194k exp per battle, twice a minute, x60 for an hour = 23,364,000 an hour.

----------


## Kuri

so the case is closed, seems it wont work if one of account is battle-chest (personally i ve one normal acc upgraded to mop and one bch 80 max lvl acc)
tried again with my accs and cant get to work with multiple tries, then i log on friends's standard mop upgraded acc and queued with it and with my standard one acc and voila..

worked like charm

----------


## borkix

I tried it again from two different PC's but in the same LAN... still not working. But it works if I queue together with a friend. I don't know if the LAN is the problem or maybe something with the 2nd account... both are upgraded to MoP

----------


## zapzip

I have two separate WoW accounts. From same PC I get que in 5-8 seconds

----------


## Guvnor

Are you all using the script because for me it just does not queue at all

----------


## Kite-X

> Are you all using the script because for me it just does not queue at all


My script is still working. EU-Germany
some users send me screenshots. The invitation screen is on a different place. So the Pixeldetection won´t work

----------


## zapzip

ur inbox full I cant send screenshot mate

----------


## Flowsion

Anyone able to get this working between a RaF'd battle chest and reg acc? Need to know before I put any more time into lvling my second acc

----------


## finish

is it working for anyone with a sor account? for me it still didnt work with 2 normal acc and same pet lvl´s - bad luck it seems lol
if anyone can confirm that it works with sor i would try something out  :Wink:

----------


## gippy

That autohotkey script just gives me an error, something about not recognised command. Do you have a certain version?

----------


## Kite-X

For all who has issues to enter battle.

try this start wow with 1920x1080. Then change ingame resulution for wow to 1280x720.
This semms to help a few people

----------


## Kite-X

Ok first 1 - 90 Char complete.
0 Damage overall
0 Quest
0 PVP
only Petbattle :-P

----------


## jaybojones

> Ok first 1 - 90 Char complete.
> 0 Damage overall
> 0 Quest
> 0 PVP
> only Petbattle :-P


How long did it take?

----------


## Polyfemos

Hey, 

When I start your script and press f3 on the wow screen:

Either nothing happens
It only clicks on the character (C) screen
or it says 'there is nothing to attack'

My montior is on 1920x1080

And 2 wow screens 1280x720

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


Any idea how to get it fixed?

----------


## cedricdu94

AHK Script no work for me  :Frown:  i have Monitor 1920x1080 and 2x WoW 1280x720 windowed but dont click where it is necessary

----------


## Gorteck

Dont Work for me.... What can i do?????

----------


## Guvnor

Make your own script is the best way

----------


## Kite-X

> How long did it take?


1-80 boost via SoR
80-90 Took 6h with my script a Little Bit modifyed.


For all my script is self made. So it works only with my settings. Some of you got it working 16 people send me thx per mail or gave rep. 
If It doesn't work make your own script. 
Use a AHK macro recorder setup pixel detection that's about 10 min.

I updated my script for my self. It doesn't néed delays. Everything pixel detection. It's possible to do 4 battles/min.
I can't share this because it need special macros. 

But I'm working on a script for honor buddy. But this needs time hope they fix this not so fast.

----------


## Guvnor

> 1-80 boost via SoR
> 80-90 Took 6h with my script a Little Bit modifyed.
> 
> 
> For all my script is self made. So it works only with my settings. Some of you got it working 16 people send me thx per mail or gave rep. 
> If It doesn't work make your own script. 
> Use a AHK macro recorder setup pixel detection that's about 10 min.
> 
> I updated my script for my self. It doesn't néed delays. Everything pixel detection. It's possible to do 4 battles/min.
> ...


I would welcome the honorbuddy one so much m8 :-) i made my own macro with ahk macro recorder but some times it misses the accept pop up is there anyway around this or do you have to time it just right?

----------


## viable

I tried making my own ahk script but I can't figure out how to make it loop or how to set a hot key to start the script

----------


## cedricdu94

How you have a perfect timer with your script ?

----------


## Tronski

> Anyone able to get this working between a RaF'd battle chest and reg acc? Need to know before I put any more time into lvling my second acc


Yes. I got this working with a Raf battlechest account and the account I recruited/referred from. I've just kept the new account on it's own separate bnet account.
Might be a bit special case, because The bnet account has 2 wow accounts, the first somewhy not being raffed even though created through the link, and the second being raf, created through the same link.

----------


## Guvnor

> I tried making my own ahk script but I can't figure out how to make it loop or how to set a hot key to start the script


When you make the script it is always f3 to start it and to make it loop you need to do this record your macro with f9 and once you have finished it you then need to open it with wordpad and add in the loop by adding Anfang: at the top and at the bottom goto Anfang return please see below 

TOP OF MACRO

F3::
Macro1:
WinActivate, ahk_class tooltips_class32
Anfang:

BOTTOM OF MACRO

goto Anfang
return


And like the other poster above said i also fail at getting the timer right this is why honorbuddy doing it would be so much better as it will know when the window comes up and will be able to speed the process up!

Hope i helped some people with this :-)

----------


## cedricdu94

Omg it's hard for have perfect timer ....

----------


## dooves

Anyone else still having issues getting this to work. I have my mates account and my account but only his account is getting queues popping, Mine just never have a queue pop. and this has been tried with many different level configurations. Any further update on this?

----------


## zomgwtfxd

> Anyone else still having issues getting this to work. I have my mates account and my account but only his account is getting queues popping, Mine just never have a queue pop. and this has been tried with many different level configurations. Any further update on this?


same problem! or i have no queue pop on both acc since 1h.

----------


## finish

> same problem! or i have no queue pop on both acc since 1h.


same problem and i dont know why ;-(

----------


## Flowsion

How long is it safe to let this bot for until the blizz botting auto ban becomes a high risk?

----------


## zapzip

not like its some hack.. most they will do is to fix

----------


## gippy

> same problem and i dont know why ;-(


Sounds stupid but did you try relogging? i had constant queue pops then it started doing some weird thing where it said i was in the queue but wasnt, relogged and it was fine afterwards

----------


## ulmo123

I cant do that with 9 1 1 pets tryed out with 2 diffrent friend

----------


## Kite-X

It's not a tuner it's pixel detection when the pop up aapear it cklicks.

I'm not at home so can't help you
Sorry

U can make a loop with goto

----------


## Guvnor

> It's not a tuner it's pixel detection when the pop up aapear it cklicks.
> 
> I'm not at home so can't help you
> Sorry
> 
> U can make a loop with goto


I have been looking through the program how do you turn on pixel detection m8?

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

Just tried this on Echo Isle, US. I can confirm that it works, as I was able to powerlevel the following;
Friend's Lil' Tarecgosa to 25
Ashstone Core to 25
Terrible Turnip to 25
Friend's Rogue from 86 to 87

It's almost 110K exp per battle for the winner at 86, and almost 150k at 87. Takes only a few seconds to get half a level on a pet, and 1% exp for the player who's getting the win. It's incredible how fast it goes. Thank you for this exploit!

EDIT: Also of note, both the Ashstone Core and Terrible Turnip sell for obscene amounts of gold, and all for little effort on raising them. I think I'll be farming Molten Core weekly for minipets!

----------


## Gorteck

Don´t Work for me.....
I test it with 5 accounts and i cant join......
Pls help..

----------


## Kite-X

I try to help people at 9:30pm Berlin Time via Teamviewer if you want. But you'll need:
1 monitor with 1920x1080 resolution
Autohotkey installed 
2 different battlenet account
On each account a level 25 pet and a level 13 pet
My AHK script.
English or German wow client
Teamviewer installed.

----------


## Gorteck

Ok add me Kite X  :Smile:

----------


## ulmo123

Should we delete our partner from friend list it does effect?

----------


## Kite-X

It will be 8:00 pm Berlin time.
Sorry for that

----------


## Grejpan

I am up for doing this with anyone. just pm me. Done this before and worked like a charm, but now I can only do it with a few people. Apparently there are different "pools" like battlegroups and you wont meet anyone with a different than yourself. Unconfirmed but likely. Met someone yesterday night so I know it works, no idea who though.

----------


## Flowsion

Anyone getting much longer queue times than before? Was ~5-8 seconds yesterday now its like 30sec+ queues which slows it down a lot

----------


## Polyfemos

My problem is: The queue times. Sometimes my queue pops up after 3 seconds and sometimes it does after 30 seconds. So I have set the script to a waiting time of 30 seconds which results in me doing barely 1 battle per minute. Any ideas for this?

Btw im doing it between 2 Raf'd accounts. 

Pets 25-1-1 on both

----------


## zapzip

use 25-7-1 or something

----------


## Kite-X

so i´m here for help on skype.
add me. contactname ownedcorehelp

----------


## ScarySecret

I really want to do this to level my 85 priest to 90. I tried doing it with my friend but we can't connect to each other. No RaF or anything involved. If someone would like to level a character up with me, we can take turns doing a level each so that it's fair. Let me know if anyone is interested in doing this. I hate questing lol.

----------


## ulmo123

If anyone would like to try I am waiting in game now ulmo#2157 But i dont have lvl 25 pets we need to try low lvl combinations

----------


## Kite-X

Ok After helping some people I can say it works with sor and so on.
And I figured out that it won't work if both accounts were battlenetfriends. Canceling the friendship won't work.

----------


## gippy

> Ok After helping some people I can say it works with sor and so on.
> And I figured out that it won't work if both accounts were battlenetfriends. Canceling the friendship won't work.


the account i do mine with has been a battlenet friend since it was introduced, been on each others friend lists well before that, just finished my new character from 48 to 90 using it.

It works as long as you're not grouped, if you're grouped it just automatically declines the other person when you accept.

----------


## Polyfemos

> the account i do mine with has been a battlenet friend since it was introduced, been on each others friend lists well before that, just finished my new character from 48 to 90 using it.
> 
> It works as long as you're not grouped, if you're grouped it just automatically declines the other person when you accept.


False, I was in party and my RAF accounts were both battlenet friends.

Whats your guys battle rate per minute? I can only get one like every 40 seconds, since queue time varies from 3 to 25 seconds. 

Accounts are RAF'd, battlenet friends, same IP, same guild. Still good xp @ lvl 44 tho

----------


## gippy

> False, I was in party and my RAF accounts were both battlenet friends.
> 
> Whats your guys battle rate per minute? I can only get one like every 40 seconds, since queue time varies from 3 to 25 seconds. 
> 
> Accounts are RAF'd, battlenet friends, same IP, same guild. Still good xp @ lvl 44 tho


If you mean the party thing, it was happening to me today but before that it was fine to be partied. The times you're talking about is about when mine pops, sometimes its almost instant then others its just under a minute.

----------


## Fragbot

We can't get it to work, we are Bnet friends and friend RAFed, i deleted him from Bnet friendlist and nothing, any advise?

----------


## Kite-X

hmm ok. Then i've no idea why some accounts work and some don't.

My battle rate per minute is 2 - 4 depens how fast the que is. Normally instant but it could be 10 sek.

----------


## tialk

6 accounts:

bnet1a
bnet1b (same bnet, raf link active)

bnet2a
bnet2b(same bnet, raf link active)

bnet3 (raf linked with bnet1 2years ago)

bnet4 (raf linked with bnet2 2years ago)

bnet1a/b and bnet2a/b can battle each other and vice versa but i can't manage to battle bnet1 to bnet3 or bnet4.

battle bnet3 and bnet4 works flawlessly

/e
sent a raf invite from bnet3 to bnet3b starter account - still can't battle with bnet1 or 2

sent an invite from bnet1 to bnet3 (raf starter account) - still can't battle...

made an bnet1c (starter account) can battle bnet2a/b without problems, don't get an invite with bnet3 or 4 ....

hth

----------


## Flowsion

Have a RaF setup which has been working fine since I started. Willing to help anyone out via PM or skype seeing as there's so many people with queuing issues (also If anyone knows how to shorten queue times if its possible let me know  :Smile:  30 sec queues suck and it looks like some people get instant queues..)

----------


## ulmo123

Dude I could not manage to work it this system try it with my friend ever possible combination and everything ppl said but no can you send me your skype name from pm?

----------


## Owneth

I still cant figure this out...

Anyone up to make a picture/long explanation guide?

----------


## chumii

Can anyone adjust the AHK script for 1680x1050 ?`Or does anyone have a good tutorial for that ahk macro creator?

----------


## Kuri

I would like to share wins with someone, did it before with my second acc which is gone and now cant make it work with my new 2nd acc (battlechest) if someone will interest, drop me a PM - EU

thanks

----------


## chumii

> I still cant figure this out...
> 
> Anyone up to make a picture/long explanation guide?


You need 2 Accounts with both of them have at least 1 Lvl 25 Pet. Now you make a PetBattle-Team on each of the Accounts, both with Lvl 25 + Lvl 1 + Lvl 1 (I noticed you get assigned to other people doing this quite often, thats why i took 25 + 6 +6, you just need both teams to have the same level range)

Now you simply follow a few steps:

1. Open PetBattle Window on both Accounts
2. Click "Find Battle" on both
3. As soon as you get invite, accept on both
4. On your leecher account (the one that you want to get the xp) enter the Battle with your lvl 25 pet
5. On your booster account forfeit the battle (white flag button)
6. repeat

Since you choose your lvl 25 pet, the lvl 1 pets wont get xp so you can just queue up again. Just make sure you will fight against your 2nd account, if not, try to put pets of another level in your teams and try again until you are queued with yourself

----------


## shstorm

Haven't been able to get this to work with one battlechest+one mop account. They both don't have 25 pets yet (was planning on wintrading them up to 25) so I'm not sure if that is the case, but the person in the video did state that should have been an option. They are both queued at the same time with the same pets, but they will never get the queue to fight each other. 

Could someone that has this working with level 25 pets try and do a 5-1-1 combo and see if they can match each other? I don't want to waste the time to get a 25 pet on both accounts just to find out that it still won't work.

----------


## Nerder

For some people it seems to just not work. I started it with a 5 1 1 combo and it worked for win trading to 25, then used the AHK script posted earlier and over night did 85-90.

I was able to assist 3 friends to 25 on their pets yet one friend (same method as the other 4 times I successfully did it) would just not work. My original win trading was on two raf linked accs and the other two were just seperate

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Hybrin

> Haven't been able to get this to work with one battlechest+one mop account. They both don't have 25 pets yet (was planning on wintrading them up to 25) so I'm not sure if that is the case, but the person in the video did state that should have been an option. They are both queued at the same time with the same pets, but they will never get the queue to fight each other. 
> 
> Could someone that has this working with level 25 pets try and do a 5-1-1 combo and see if they can match each other? I don't want to waste the time to get a 25 pet on both accounts just to find out that it still won't work.


Wintrading from 5-1-1 works i levelled 6 pets using 5-1-1 etc.

----------


## shstorm

> Wintrading from 5-1-1 works i levelled 6 pets using 5-1-1 etc.


The two accounts would use the same 5-1-1 lineup and queue at the same time, but it wouldn't work. I even made the pets the same rarity in the hopes that it would change something. So jealous of those of you who got this to work >:{

----------


## Hybrin

> Here my AHK Script:
> 
> Settings:
> Monitor 1920x1080
> 2x WoW 1280x720 windowed and maximise (not windows fullscreen)
> 
> You need 2 different Battlenet Accounts
> Both accounts should be after each other when you Alt+Tab
> Both accounts should have pet battle open
> ...



The only problem i have worked out is the colour of the box, i have changed the co-ords so it finds the accept button but i can not get the colour detection to work, it only finds the accept box when i mouse over the accept button, meaning i can not click the correct colour of the box for it to find without a mouse over the top.

Im thinking if i take a Screenshot then use paint or something then grab the colour of the box without a mouse over on it - as when you put your mouse over the box it changes to a brighter red.

Attempting this now.




> The two accounts would use the same 5-1-1 lineup and queue at the same time, but it wouldn't work. I even made the pets the same rarity in the hopes that it would change something. So jealous of those of you who got this to work >:{


Your line-up does not matter, i reckon it depends on how many people are doing Pbattles on your server and how fast you connect with another player. EG if you have a slow internet connection as your playing a youtube video online at fuill 1080p or something both accounts will have the same connection speed meaning that they will not be put up against someone with a faster one? MAYBE. Just theory crafting. ANYWAY, i have had no problem doing this with an account run off a trail period with a lvl 85-90 battling a level 1 alt.

Both accounts must have the same level pets, Rarity and type/species does not matter it is a level based search.

----------


## Gorteck

So this is so f...... 
I have 5 WoW Accounts No one Can Join with my Main Account....
Need Help 
Add me Skype : gorteck1991
Add me InGame: Gorteck#2124

----------


## Gohard

Does this still work?

----------


## pjhaigler1395

I can't seem to get paired up with my main account, anyone happen to know the issue?

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

Yesterday, it was working for me. Both accounts using a 25 pet and two level 1 pets.

Today, it isn't, on the same two accounts and using a third. The que takes almost 11-30 minutes, and eventually I get paired up with some random person. I hope this isn't hotfixed, because I just got my main account back.

----------


## afghanjohnny

Anyone tried it after maint on EU?

----------


## Rikuo

Yes, it's working (EU)

----------


## jakoblykke

Can anyone send me the script thats made, cant get it downloaded for some reason  :Smile:  ? add daasebarn on skype if you wish to help me. thx !  :Big Grin:

----------


## zapzip

> The only problem i have worked out is the colour of the box, i have changed the co-ords so it finds the accept button but i can not get the colour detection to work, it only finds the accept box when i mouse over the accept button, meaning i can not click the correct colour of the box for it to find without a mouse over the top.
> 
> Im thinking if i take a Screenshot then use paint or something then grab the colour of the box without a mouse over on it - as when you put your mouse over the box it changes to a brighter red.
> 
> Attempting this now.
> 
> 
> 
> Your line-up does not matter, i reckon it depends on how many people are doing Pbattles on your server and how fast you connect with another player. EG if you have a slow internet connection as your playing a youtube video online at fuill 1080p or something both accounts will have the same connection speed meaning that they will not be put up against someone with a faster one? MAYBE. Just theory crafting. ANYWAY, i have had no problem doing this with an account run off a trail period with a lvl 85-90 battling a level 1 alt.
> ...


I tried taking SS and selecting pixel in paint but it didnt work for me.. 
Im having the same problem, mouse- over the button color change screws it for me

----------


## viable

> The only problem i have worked out is the colour of the box, i have changed the co-ords so it finds the accept button but i can not get the colour detection to work, it only finds the accept box when i mouse over the accept button, meaning i can not click the correct colour of the box for it to find without a mouse over the top.
> 
> Im thinking if i take a Screenshot then use paint or something then grab the colour of the box without a mouse over on it - as when you put your mouse over the box it changes to a brighter red.
> 
> Attempting this now.
> 
> 
> 
> Your line-up does not matter, i reckon it depends on how many people are doing Pbattles on your server and how fast you connect with another player. EG if you have a slow internet connection as your playing a youtube video online at fuill 1080p or something both accounts will have the same connection speed meaning that they will not be put up against someone with a faster one? MAYBE. Just theory crafting. ANYWAY, i have had no problem doing this with an account run off a trail period with a lvl 85-90 battling a level 1 alt.
> ...


 what I did for this is have my pointer hovering over where the accept button pops up and use pixel detection for the bright red in another x, y coord no where close to the pointer.

----------


## jakoblykke

> what I did for this is have my pointer hovering over where the accept button pops up and use pixel detection for the bright red in another x, y coord no where close to the pointer.


Have u downloaded the script today? please add skype daasebarn so i can get it  :Smile:

----------


## ciso77

Can someone please upload the script again. The link isn't working.

----------


## noid4u

i been doing this for months, use my account and my g/fs. takes 1-30sec for the queue to pop. dont know why ppl struggle. wish i could help

----------


## jakoblykke

what he said ^ <3

----------


## shstorm

> what he said ^ <3


Try to get a queue to pop with me!

----------


## HaRdCoR3

i`m about 3 minutes in the queue...but nothing happens

has anyone an idea?

----------


## pqs

I assume this works cross realm if you're in the same party? If so PM me if you're EU alliance.

EDIT: Also +5 rep nice find

----------


## ulmo123

I guess this think only working on dead realms for example silvermoon eu or Twisting Nether horde i try with couple of ppl it does not work !

----------


## Kite-X

My Script again

Share-Online - dl/X7XRPHMMYR3

----------


## shstorm

> I guess this think only working on dead realms for example silvermoon eu or Twisting Nether horde i try with couple of ppl it does not work !


Not true, made new toons with a friend on a new server and we still couldn't get matched up.

----------


## jakoblykke

i got the script to "work" but not proper :/ it gueued but it wont start the battle for some reason

----------


## Kite-X

Ok i finished all chars to level 90

Here is my updated Script.

Got about 4 Battles min. and it's with more pixeldetection less errors caused by loading screens.


IMPORTANT:
I´ll give no support for my scripts if they work for you, fine your a lucky person!!! If not try to edit the pixeldection.

Share-Online - dl/4BWH1IMME6

----------


## Jooknow

Has anyone figured out why this just doesn't work for some people? I tried this on 5 different accounts and no combination could queue against any other combination.

----------


## shstorm

> Ok i finished all chars to level 90
> 
> Here is my updated Script.
> 
> Got about 4 Battles min. and it's with more pixeldetection less errors caused by loading screens.
> 
> 
> IMPORTANT:
> I´ll give no support for my scripts if they work for you, fine your a lucky person!!! If not try to edit the pixeldection.
> ...


Would you, or anyone else be willing to try and get a queue with me using the same level lineup? I haven't been able to get this to work with anyone I know.

----------


## WoTLKleaked

looks pretty good

----------


## freeloading

Looks like there is a pet dupe going around. I see this guy Valma selling max level battle pets for insanely low price on all my servers.

----------


## Kite-X

No.
It only takes to level 4 Pets to 25 in about 30 min.
If you have 2 Accounts

----------


## chumii

Kite-X how long would it take for you to adjust your script for another resolution?

and does anyone know why "alt+tab" in ahk doesnt work with win8 ?

----------


## Kite-X

about 10 min...

Because nobody uses win 8 ^^

----------


## Kromula

Worth mentioning that this requires a TOTALLY seperate account. If you have two accounts under the one battlenet, it will not work as your pets are locked out.

----------


## sofian

hi Kite-x i have a probleme with your second AHK : after a pet battle, much time the script dont click to "find battle" somtime on the main account sometime on the second account.

----------


## Kite-X

> hi Kite-x i have a probleme with your second AHK : after a pet battle, much time the script dont click to "find battle" somtime on the main account sometime on the second account.


Edit the script at the and

Sleep, 5000
goto StartPetBattle
return

replace this with

Sleep, 7000
goto StartPetBattle
return

maybe your pc is to slow for my settings

----------


## Hybrin

To all those running WINDOWS 8!!! HERE --------------------> Zippyshare.com - EnableUIAccess.ahk Its 11kb and on zippyshare for ease of access to the file.

That is what you need to allow AHK to EnableUI in order for it to ALT+TAB to next and previous window. 


*Also a tip guys is that if your queue is popping but your cursor is not selecting Accept Battle you need to adjust co-ordinates of Kite-X's script.*

Where is says px, py, xxx, xxx, xxx, xxx, FAST RBG after FAST is optional if FAST RBG doesnt work for you take off the RGB

Change the Set of X's to the co ordinates of your accept battle and change the colour to 0x680505 This colour is the default non selected colour for the accept button, not the colour that is highlighted after the mouse cursor is on top of it.

So heres my edit for my personal use: The Accept Cursor is a little high /just over Accept but it works flawlessly anyway.
_
Schleife:
PixelSearch, Px, Py, 830, 320, 953, 337, 0x680505, 0, Fast RGB
If ErrorLevel = 0
{	
goto end_



Kite-X if you see anyone asking why doesnt the ALT+TAB work for them please send them to this post. Much Appreciated! And a great start to the script kite! Plenty of +Rep when i can!

----------


## Kite-X

Thanks. Try using my new script it's much faster and safer. 
But you have to adjust the pixeldetection

----------


## shstorm

> Thanks. Try using my new script it's much faster and safer. 
> But you have to adjust the pixeldetection


Are you able to match your accounts up with any combination that's the same besides 25-1-1? Try 15-1-1 and see if that works, or something else.

----------


## Kite-X

I',m able to match 25 1 1 but i prefer 25 20 5 on my battlegroup the best because no other people for ~ 4 hours

----------


## camicio

haha very nice found,rep!

----------


## sofian

> Edit the script at the and
> 
> Sleep, 5000
> goto StartPetBattle
> return
> 
> replace this with
> 
> Sleep, 7000
> ...


THX works good

----------


## Guvnor

> Ok i finished all chars to level 90
> 
> Here is my updated Script.
> 
> Got about 4 Battles min. and it's with more pixeldetection less errors caused by loading screens.
> 
> 
> IMPORTANT:
> I´ll give no support for my scripts if they work for you, fine your a lucky person!!! If not try to edit the pixeldection.
> ...


Will this or could you edit this to work with Resolution 1280 x 768?

----------


## shstorm

> I',m able to match 25 1 1 but i prefer 25 20 5 on my battlegroup the best because no other people for ~ 4 hours


So something like 9-1-1 will never work? I wanted to use this to boost both accounts to a level 25 before powering the toon to 90.

----------


## afghanjohnny

I've made a script for Autoit3 if anyone wants to use it. I suck at accessing windows in the background so its alt-tab all the way.

The resolution is 1600x900, but is easily chenged by yourselves. I will include code for getting positions and color to make it work...

You must also run this LUA once to get rid of the "do you really want to forfeit" question.



```
/run PetBattleFrame.BottomFrame.ForfeitButton:SetScript("OnClick", function() C_PetBattles.ForfeitGame() end)
```

Both windows must be windowed and maximised (not fullscreen). 
Bring up both pet menues.
Start the script from Autoit3 or complile it and start. 
Make sure you switch between your wow-instances with alt-tab. 
Start on your boosting account (the one not levelling up) and press F8 to start the "bot".

It check pixelcolor for the "find battle" button, the "accept" button for the pvp match, it checks the pixel for the first 25 pet selection and the pixel for the forfeit flag. 

Here is the script. Feel free to change it.



```
HotKeySet("{F9}", "ExitProg") 
HotKeySet("{F8}", "StartStop") 

Func ExitProg()  
	Exit 0;;Exits the program
EndFunc

$On = False

#Find button X, Y, Color
$FB_X=702
$FB_Y=722
$FB_C=6685443

#Accept button X & Y
$AB_X=750
$AB_Y=330
$AB_C=5964033

#First Pet X & Y
$FP_X=656
$FP_Y=768
$FP_C=10844490

#Forfeit flag X & Y
$FF_X=882
$FF_Y=870
$FF_C=3223848

While 1
	While $On = True
		$var = 1
		sleep(500)
		While $var <> $FB_C
	      sleep(1000)
	      $var = PixelGetColor($FB_X, $FB_Y)
		  #MsgBox(0, "x, y & color is", $FB_X & "," & $FB_Y & "," & $var)
		WEnd
		MouseClick("left",$FB_X, $FB_Y,1)
		sleep(500)
Send("{ALTDOWN}{TAB}{ALTUP}")
sleep(4000)
MouseClick("left",$FB_X, $FB_Y,1)
sleep(500)
While $var <> $AB_C
	sleep(1000)
	$var = PixelGetColor($AB_X, $AB_Y)
WEnd
MouseClick("left",$AB_X, $AB_Y,1)
sleep(500)
Send("{ALTDOWN}{TAB}{ALTUP}")
sleep(1000)
MouseClick("left",$AB_X, $AB_Y,1)
sleep(500)
Send("{ALTDOWN}{TAB}{ALTUP}")
sleep(2000)
While $var <> $FP_C
	sleep(1000)
	$var = PixelGetColor($FP_X, $FP_Y)
WEnd
MouseClick("left",$FP_X, $FP_Y,1)
sleep(500)
Send("{ALTDOWN}{TAB}{ALTUP}")
sleep(500)
While $var <> $FF_C
	sleep(1000)
	$var = PixelGetColor($FF_X,$FF_Y)
WEnd
MouseClick("left",$FF_X,$FF_Y,1)
sleep(5000)
	WEnd
	Sleep(100)
WEnd

Func StartStop()
	If $On = False Then
		$On = True
	Else
		$On = False
	EndIf
EndFunc
```

Use this script to get mouse positions for changing the script.

Just press F9 when hovering over the position you want coords for. Change the main script afterwards.



```
HotKeySet("{F9}", "ExitProg") 

Func ExitProg()  
	Local $pos = MouseGetPos()

	Local $var = PixelGetColor($pos[0], $pos[1])
MsgBox(0, "x, y & is", $pos[0] & "," & $pos[1])
Exit 0;;Exits the program
EndFunc

while 1
	sleep(500)
WEnd
```

Finally use this to get the color of your newly changed position in the script. Change variable names to fit the position you are looking for. See the main scrips for an example in the beginning. delete the "#" to see it in action.



```
MsgBox(0, "x, y & color is", $FB_X & "," & $FB_Y & "," & $var)
```

----------


## Guvnor

> I've made a script for Autoit3 if anyone wants to use it. I suck at accessing windows in the background so its alt-tab all the way.
> 
> The resolution is 1600x900, but is easily chenged by yourselves. I will include code for getting positions and color to make it work...
> 
> You must also run this LUA once to get rid of the "do you really want to forfeit" question.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I have no clue how to use this any chance you could change the ress to 1280 x 768?

----------


## sappp

Does anyone know if using a 10 day MoP trial account and a MoP account work?

----------


## Wiredxx

Yeah, I don't know what's going on. I've tried possibly everything I could. Multiple pet combos, multiple servers and zones. I have used 2 different ip addresses for each client. Would never match me together with my second account.

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

sappp, I'm currently on a Mop Trial on my main account, and my friend is currently on an active subscription MoP account. We have sat in que for over 30 minutes on multiple occasions since tuesday, never matching up. It might work, it might not. It just suddenly stopped for me, but it might work for you. Give it a shot since it seems hit or miss.

----------


## afghanjohnny

> I have no clue how to use this any chance you could change the ress to 1280 x 768?


Sorry Guvnor, depending on addons and UI scaling its almost impossible to predict how your UI looks. Best is to install AutoIT3 and try it for yourself. I have included pretty explainatory instructions.

And if anyone wonders what are they talking about? I posted a "bot" for it in Autoit3 code, Its in this post
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2740727 (How to get 14m Exp/Hour 85-90 [Video])

----------


## dooves

kite any idea why the new script is running when pressing f3. seems the original script work in part fine however seems to miss battles sometimes. how are u guys manging to get 3-4 battles a minute im lucky to get 1 a minute using script and i have tried numberous pet combinations.

----------


## kk1kk

can some1 write an macro for "find fight" and accept pet battle ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Treekodar

In order to get alt-tabbing to function properly in Windows 8, you need to run this script: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/20532918/EnableUIAccess.zip
Extract it somewhere, right-click on EnableUIAccess and run it as Administrator. In the future, any script that involves alt-tabbing, you right click on and choose "Run with UI Access". Worked for me, using Windows 8 Pro. 64 bit. 
Too bad I can't get any of the scripts posted here to work. Kite's for example doesn't click on "Find Battle", it clicks beneath it a bit - that is even with the correct resolutions. Too bad.

----------


## asdfx123

> can some1 write an macro for "find fight" and accept pet battle ?


Here is what you are searching for:

FindGroup:


```
/script C_PetBattles.StartPVPMatchmaking();
```

AcceptInvite:


```
/script C_PetBattles.AcceptQueuedPVPMatch();
```

You can also put them both into one macro. It will queue and if it popped up it'll accept invite.

----------


## Guvnor

> Here is what you are searching for:
> 
> FindGroup:
> 
> 
> ```
> /script C_PetBattles.StartPVPMatchmaking();
> ```
> 
> ...


Is there no way we could put this into pqr and like make one pick the level 25 pet and the other pqr running on the other account forfeit???

----------


## Shintr

does this still work?

----------


## Rikuo

> So something like 9-1-1 will never work? I wanted to use this to boost both accounts to a level 25 before powering the toon to 90.


U can do this, it's how I level up my pets.

----------


## Hybrin

> In order to get alt-tabbing to function properly in Windows 8, you need to run this script: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/20532918/EnableUIAccess.zip
> Extract it somewhere, right-click on EnableUIAccess and run it as Administrator. In the future, any script that involves alt-tabbing, you right click on and choose "Run with UI Access". Worked for me, using Windows 8 Pro. 64 bit. 
> Too bad I can't get any of the scripts posted here to work. Kite's for example doesn't click on "Find Battle", it clicks beneath it a bit - that is even with the correct resolutions. Too bad.


I posted this earlier please read the thread before re-posting something.

Also you need to edit the co-ordinates not just the colour pixel search.





KITE-X i can not cant find the co-ordinates to change for pixel search i cant read german! Which one do i have to change for the accept invite, i already know my code and i just need to put it in a save it

----------


## Kite-X

> I posted this earlier please read the thread before re-posting something.
> 
> Also you need to edit the co-ordinates not just the colour pixel search.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KITE-X i can not cant find the co-ordinates to change for pixel search i cant read german! Which one do i have to change for the accept invite, i already know my code and i just need to put it in a save it


; ############# Pixelsearch Invite Main Account ###################
SchleifeInvite:
PixelSearch, Px, Py, 963, 227, 963, 227, 0x4FFAFF, 3, Fast
If ErrorLevel = 0
{	
goto SchleifeInviteende

}
Else
{
sleep 150
goto SchleifeInvite
}
SchleifeInviteende:
; ############# Ende Pixelsearch Invite ###################

This is my pixelsearch for invite.

----------


## Guvnor

> ; ############# Pixelsearch Invite Main Account ###################
> SchleifeInvite:
> PixelSearch, Px, Py, 963, 227, 963, 227, 0x4FFAFF, 3, Fast
> If ErrorLevel = 0
> {	
> goto SchleifeInviteende
> 
> }
> Else
> ...



K Lite to make this work for everyone why not just make it in a ress we all have like 800 x 600 or maybe a bit higher so we can all use you cool script????

As i want to use it so bad

----------


## Hybrin

> K Lite to make this work for everyone why not just make it in a ress we all have like 800 x 600 or maybe a bit higher so we can all use you cool script????
> 
> As i want to use it so bad


That would mean he has to make a new script for each resolution as the co-ordinates will be in diffrerent places, also he would have to have a different monitor size for each resolution as playing in 1920-1080 the co-ordinates will be different for the screen again... So i doubt he will. You will just have to edit the script yourselves! I am currently trying to edit it for myself on the pixel detection!

----------


## Treekodar

> I posted this earlier please read the thread before re-posting something.


Your post never made any sense to me.

Everything works for me now, having made my own script using: http://www.autohotkey.com/board/topi...corder-writer/

The program is pretty much plug and play.

----------


## shstorm

> Your post never made any sense to me.
> 
> Everything works for me now, having made my own script using: Macro Creator v3.63 - Automation Tool (Recorder & Writer) - Scripts - AutoHotkey Community
> 
> The program is pretty much plug and play.


So jealous of everyone who can get this to work :\

----------


## xXK1ll3rXx

Can't get this to work with a friend. We used many combinations like 7 - 5 - 1, 5 - 1 - 1 etc and nothing worked for us. Is there no solution for this?

----------


## Kite-X

If i ve much time this we I'll make a script 1024 x 768 on a wide screen monitor wow full screen windowed 

Maybe

----------


## Guvnor

> If i ve much time this we I'll make a script 1024 x 768 on a wide screen monitor wow full screen windowed 
> 
> Maybe


This would work for me and i hope you make Kite x rep to you if you do :-)

----------


## z26

script doesnt leave battle for me  :Frown:  everything else works :confused: it lacks the mouse to click OK

----------


## Shintr

so how exactly do i get always paired up with my other account when both got a lvl 5 and 2 lvl 1 pets? i mean, for me, it just doesnt work, i always get paired up with other people, not with my other account...

----------


## Shintr

i got it working that i get paired up with myself now. but is there a way that it automatically selects the highest level pet at the beginning of the pet battle? cause otherwise all 3 pets gain xp, which isnt what i want

----------


## Guvnor

> i got it working that i get paired up with myself now. but is there a way that it automatically selects the highest level pet at the beginning of the pet battle? cause otherwise all 3 pets gain xp, which isnt what i want


Lucky you for getting it working just get all 3 pets to level 25 and then get alts to 90 reasy

----------


## chumii

> i got it working that i get paired up with myself now. but is there a way that it automatically selects the highest level pet at the beginning of the pet battle? cause otherwise all 3 pets gain xp, which isnt what i want


no, you have to choose the 25 pet on your leveling account and then forfeit on the booster account, otherwise you would have to adjust your teams after almost every battle..

btw, pqr solution would be f**king awesome!!

----------


## sheeesh

Can the people who are unable to get this working post information pertaining to their previous battlepet achievements etc?

I have access to three accounts. One of them has 300 battlepet achievements. The other two didn't even train battlepets until tonight.

The two that just trained tonight were able to battle one another and the queues were nearly instant.

However neither of those accounts could battle the "main" account that has all of the battlepet achievements.

I wintraded each of the secondary accounts a level 25 pet hoping this would make them eligible but that didn't seem to work either.

It would seem that this is some sort of safeguard to prevent new players from facing "experienced" pet battlers.

This is really perplexing and hopefully we will find a solution soon! [I hope it's okay, but I'm going to post this in the two most popular threads pertaining to the pet-battle wintrading.]

----------


## Shintr

has anyone tried leveling from 1 - 90 with this method? 

how long does that take?

do the leveled characters gain xp bonuses from heirlooms when doing this?

thx!

----------


## xXK1ll3rXx

Can someone on EU try to get paired up with me ? Because it doesn't work for me and my friend, we tried many hours without results. Battletag: InsaneX3#2870

----------


## chumii

> I've made a script for Autoit3 if anyone wants to use it. I suck at accessing windows in the background so its alt-tab all the way.


Hi,

i tried your script, but got one problem.. if i use it to get the color (deleted the "#") it works fine for every position, but as soon as i put the "#" back in to run the whole thing, it doesnt do anything... any idea?

----------


## Jaezer

Edit: Too many request atm.

----------


## shstorm

> i got it working that i get paired up with myself now. but is there a way that it automatically selects the highest level pet at the beginning of the pet battle? cause otherwise all 3 pets gain xp, which isnt what i want


What did you change that you were doing to make it work?

----------


## shstorm

> Can the people who are unable to get this working post information pertaining to their previous battlepet achievements etc?
> 
> I have access to three accounts. One of them has 300 battlepet achievements. The other two didn't even train battlepets until tonight.
> 
> The two that just trained tonight were able to battle one another and the queues were nearly instant.
> 
> However neither of those accounts could battle the "main" account that has all of the battlepet achievements.
> 
> I wintraded each of the secondary accounts a level 25 pet hoping this would make them eligible but that didn't seem to work either.
> ...


Trying to see if this is the issue

----------


## oblizzion19

I've now levelled three characters from 85-90, one from 60-80, two from 80-85 and a check to see how fast from level 1 was I did a 1-40. So for some of the questions about time taken, heirlooms etc, here are some answers. 
Firstly, heirlooms do work. As does the guild perk, so from 1-40 with guild perk and 5 looms (+55% xp) , took just under 3 hours. 

From 60-70 was 20 mins per level, 70-80 was around 25 mins per level, 80-85 was around 30 mins per level (with only 3 looms for all examples), , I was using 2 accounts, with a 25-14-14 set up on each. In addition I have yielded around 25-30 flawless battlestones since then and have made 50k gold so far. 

Now to the questions about why some of you can't queue with others. The general, and very likely hypothesis is that there are pvp battle pet battlegroups, like arena and rbg battlegroups. However, each battle.net account is assigned to a certain battlegroup, so no matter how many wow accounts you start in that battle.net, you will never get yourself when you queue. I have 3 battle.net accounts, with numerous accounts I'd opened on each (using the free 7-day trial come back to wow promotions and what not) and I am in the same battlegroup as myself on battle.net 2 and 3, but number 1 is on a different battlegroup. 

*The easiest and fastest way to check what battlegroup you are on is by simply checking the average queue time when you queue up. If they are identical in time, then you are on the same pvp pet battlegroup and this exploit will work for you.*  If the average times are different, you are not on the same battlegroup with that battle.net.

Once I knew which of my battle.nets were on the same battlegroup as one another, I just xferred my chars across to battle.net account 2, and boosted it with battle.net 3. Sure it's £15 a pop for me but the time it takes to do this ~6 hours 85-90, saves 20 hours of levelling.

No matter what realm, faction or level your character is, as long as that battle.net is in the same battlegroup as another battle.net who you want to face, you will queue against them as long as you have an identical pet level set up, or very very similar (but non-identical will create longer queues).

*TL/DR: 
1) Loom xp bonuses and guild perks work
2) There are battle.net battlegroups, any character in a certain realm, faction or account on a battle.net is in that battlegroup, the only way to change it is to xfer characters to other battlenets.
3) To check if you and your friends bnets are on the same pvp pet battlegroup, check that the average queue time is the same.*

Hope this helped answer any questions

----------


## Amarosh12

how can i get this automated ?

----------


## Hybrin

> how can i get this automated ?


Please read the whole topic before you ask this question it is quite obvious people have been making auto hot key scripts and Autoit3 scripts to automate the process!
Use your common sense please thank you/

----------


## afghanjohnny

```
HotKeySet("{F9}", "getpos") 

Func Egetpos()  
	Local $pos = MouseGetPos()
	MsgBox(0, "x, y is", $pos[0] & "," & $pos[1])
	Local $var = PixelGetColor($pos[0], $pos[1])
	MsgBox(0, "color is", $var)
Exit 0;;Exits the program
EndFunc

while 1
	sleep(500)
WEnd
```

This piece of autoit3 code gets the position and color to allow you to change my or any other script.

----------


## Amarosh12

thanks your script works ! btw. autoit3 have a program called "AutoIt Window Info" so you actually dont need a other script to get the informations  :Big Grin:

----------


## shstorm

> I've now levelled three characters from 85-90, one from 60-80, two from 80-85 and a check to see how fast from level 1 was I did a 1-40. So for some of the questions about time taken, heirlooms etc, here are some answers. 
> Firstly, heirlooms do work. As does the guild perk, so from 1-40 with guild perk and 5 looms (+55% xp) using an automated Bot i wrote myself, took just under 3 hours. 
> 
> From 60-70 was 20 mins per level, 70-80 was around 25 mins per level, 80-85 was around 30 mins per level (with only 3 looms for all examples), all automated botting, so not quite as instant as a human doing this, I was using 2 accounts, with a 25-14-14 set up on each. In addition I have yielded around 25-30 flawless battlestones since then and have made 50k gold so far. 
> 
> Now to the questions about why some of you can't queue with others. The general, and very likely hypothesis is that there are pvp battle pet battlegroups, like arena and rbg battlegroups. However, each battle.net account is assigned to a certain battlegroup, so no matter how many wow accounts you start in that battle.net, you will never get yourself when you queue. I have 3 battle.net accounts, with numerous accounts I'd opened on each (using the free 7-day trial come back to wow promotions and what not) and I am in the same battlegroup as myself on battle.net 2 and 3, but number 1 is on a different battlegroup. 
> 
> *The easiest and fastest way to check what battlegroup you are on is by simply checking the average queue time when you queue up. If they are identical in time, then you are on the same pvp pet battlegroup and this exploit will work for you.*  If the average times are different, you are not on the same battlegroup with that battle.net.
> 
> ...


I like that you took the time to write this, but I haven't been able to queue with my battlechest account and we have the same queue times. So there must be something else that's keeping it from working, but some of them take too long to determine, such as the achievement difference between accounts. I really want someone to say that this doesn't matter for them, as in, account one: 100ish points, account 2: 30, but both can still be matched up together. It sucks because it's almost worth it to just keep buying battlechest until you get one that matches up with the account you want boosted when you take into account how fast you can level characters, providing you with the least amount of time spent.

----------


## Dassell

does this work at any level??

----------


## xXK1ll3rXx

> What did you change that you were doing to make it work?


Also want to know. I hope someone can find a solution.

----------


## Hybrin

*NOTE:THIS WILL DO MOUSE CLICK INSTEAD OF ALT+TAB* 
please edit #$MC_X= (XXX) #$MC_Y= (XXX) With your co-ordinates and #$MC_C= (XXXXXX) for the pixel colour to the windows taskbar tabs like these (http://images.devs-on.net/Image/dVjG...APX-Region.png)


Autoit Script Running on Windows 8 With Classic Taskbar - 

Just Updated a Script to Run
1280x720 Res [Wide] Windowed maximized not full screen. Default UI no Addons. UI SCALE = ONE TICK RIGHT from smallest. Ill get a picture http://images.devs-on.net/Image/4M9g...f1V-Region.png

Please go back through the pages for the Autoit script for colour and x & y co-ords and edit if this does not work for you! I will not support further development / edit changes for other screen rezolutions as all the information is on this thread already.

Autoit is by far the easiest to use to create a new script / modify a already made script So thanks to...... afghanjohnny for the autoitscript and Colour X&Y script , Kite-X for the original script, y asdfx123 for Macros for fast user pbattles.
afghanjohnny is offline




```
Func ExitProg()  
	Exit 0;;Exits the program
EndFunc

$On = False

#Find button X, Y, Color
$FB_X=623
$FB_Y=681
$FB_C=2105376

#Accept button X & Y
$AB_X=893
$AB_Y=307
$AB_C=460551

#First Pet X & Y
$FP_X=760
$FP_Y=903
$FP_C=3154176

#Forfeit flag X & Y
$FF_X=1020
$FF_Y=1010
$FF_C=6514010

#Mouse Click X & Y Tab 
$MC_X=293
$MC_Y=1063
$MC_C=16777215

#Mouse Click X & Y TABB 
$MT_X=466
$MT_Y=1064
$MT_C=10593964


While 1
	While $On = True
		$var = 1
		sleep(35)
		While $var <> $FB_C
	      sleep(5)
	      $var = PixelGetColor($FB_X, $FB_Y)
		  #MsgBox(0, "x, y & color is", $FB_X & "," & $FB_Y & "," & $var)
		WEnd
		MouseClick("left",$FB_X, $FB_Y,1)
		sleep(5)
MouseClick("left",$MC_X, $MC_Y,1)
sleep(5)
MouseClick("left",$FB_X, $FB_Y,1)
sleep(5)
While $var <> $AB_C
	sleep(5)
	$var = PixelGetColor($AB_X, $AB_Y)
WEnd
MouseClick("left",$AB_X, $AB_Y,1)
sleep(5)
MouseClick("left",$MT_X, $MT_Y,1)
sleep(100)
MouseClick("left",$AB_X, $AB_Y,1)
sleep(5)
MouseClick("left",$MC_X, $MC_Y,1)
sleep(200)
While $var <> $FP_C
	sleep(1000)
	$var = PixelGetColor($FP_X, $FP_Y)
WEnd
MouseClick("left",$FP_X, $FP_Y,1)
sleep(5)
MouseClick("left",$MT_X, $MT_Y,1)
sleep(5)
While $var <> $FF_C
	sleep(5)
	$var = PixelGetColor($FF_X,$FF_Y)
WEnd
MouseClick("left",$FF_X,$FF_Y,1)
sleep(3000)
	WEnd
	Sleep(100)
WEnd

Func StartStop()
	If $On = False Then
		$On = True
	Else
		$On = False
	EndIf
EndFunc
```

----------


## ciso77

I'm using Autoit3 and I need some help. I'm a total noob at this..

What I'm not sure about is the timing for alt tab. It moves the mouse for account "A" to "find battle" but doesn't enter..it just alt tabs and then does enter for the other account.

This has the behavior regardless of which one I start.

Any ideas?

----------


## TommyT

> I'm using Autoit3 and I need some help. I'm a total noob at this..
> 
> What I'm not sure about is the timing for alt tab. It moves the mouse for account "A" to "find battle" but doesn't enter..it just alt tabs and then does enter for the other account.
> 
> This has the behavior regardless of which one I start.
> 
> Any ideas?


Reduces the window size and put them side by side

----------


## bgr

I have a few questions.

*Q: What would be the cheapest way to start doing this?*
I'm thinking a battle chest + time card. Anyone correct me if I'm wrong.

*Q: If I am using a battle chest account; Can I use a level 5 (min. req lvl to train pet battles) character to boost my main account 85 to 90?*

*Q: Can I match up cross faction? Horde v Alliance?*

----------


## shstorm

> I like that you took the time to write this, but I haven't been able to queue with my battlechest account and we have the same queue times. So there must be something else that's keeping it from working, but some of them take too long to determine, such as the achievement difference between accounts. I really want someone to say that this doesn't matter for them, as in, account one: 100ish points, account 2: 30, but both can still be matched up together. It sucks because it's almost worth it to just keep buying battlechest until you get one that matches up with the account you want boosted when you take into account how fast you can level characters, providing you with the least amount of time spent.


So I can confirm that this guy was right, if you queue on both accounts and the time isn't the same you will never get matched up with that person, just found a friend that had the same average wait as me.

----------


## Shintr

> What did you change that you were doing to make it work?


well, it turned out, that i was queued up with myself all the time, i just didn't notice it. i have not done any pet battles before (i really don't like the feature that much) so i didn't realize that, when paired up with each other, every player still has a different environment visible on their screen and a different opponent (armor, skin etc). So i always thought im paired up with someone else^^ took me a few minutes until i realized this.

had it running tonight for 8 hours and leveled a druid from 1-63 with an automated click programm. i guess it can be done faster with autoit, but i didnt get that to run and this way works for me aswell, i mean i can go basically full afk while my toons are leveled! not too bad if you ask me

----------


## freeloading

> I have a few questions.
> 
> *Q: What would be the cheapest way to start doing this?*
> I'm thinking a battle chest + time card. Anyone correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> *Q: If I am using a battle chest account; Can I use a level 5 (min. req lvl to train pet battles) character to boost my main account 85 to 90?*
> 
> *Q: Can I match up cross faction? Horde v Alliance?*


Q1 - YES. Battlechest is the way to go if you can get the sale price of $5. No need for time card since you get 1 month free anyway. Rather buy 3 battlechest @ $10 a pop than a time card @ $30 for 2 months game time.

Q2 YES

Q3 YES

----------


## freeloading

@ oblizzion19

You might be on to something regarding pet battlegroup. I think it be be what server you made your first char that trained for pet battles. I have 3 accounts.

Account A MoP main char on west coast server
Account B MoP (RaF by account A, first char was on East coast server)
Account C Battlechest only First char same server as account A

A & C can battle no problem but Account B cannot battle either.

I will get another battlechest later and see if theory is correct.

----------


## afghanjohnny

Hi, 

I have updated my Autoit3 script for automation. Now it will set the script to diable the confirmation button by itself. 

It also includes a setup feature to get the position and color that you need to change to make it work in your resolution.

Just start it and press F7 to get the position and color that you then can alter the script with. F8 is to start the automation, it will send the script to WoW and start the petbattle.

IT uses alt-tab, so make sure you can just alt-tab between your clients. And have the non-levelling client up when you press F8.

F9 is to quit.

FB is the Find Button values for the non-levelling account Find Button.

AB is the Accept button values for the levelling client.

FP is the values for the lvl 25 pet that needs to be selected on the levelling account.

FF is the Forfeit flag values for the non-levelling account.




```
HotKeySet("{F7}", "getpos") 
HotKeySet("{F9}", "ExitProg") 
HotKeySet("{F8}", "StartStop") 

#Find button X, Y, Color
$FB_X=707
$FB_Y=729
$FB_C=6751236

#Accept button X, Y, Color
$AB_X=750
$AB_Y=330
$AB_C=5964033

#First Pet X, Y, Color
$FP_X=656
$FP_Y=768
$FP_C=10844490

#Forfeit flag X, Y, Color
$FF_X=882
$FF_Y=870
$FF_C=3223848

Func getpos()  
	Local $pos = MouseGetPos()
	MsgBox(0, "Setup", "x is: " & $pos[0] & ", y is: " & $pos[1])
	Local $col = PixelGetColor($pos[0], $pos[1])
	MsgBox(0, "Setup", "color is: " & $col)
EndFunc

Func ExitProg()  
	Exit 0;;Exits the program
EndFunc

$On = False

While 1
	While $On = True
		$var = 1
		sleep(500)
		While $var <> $FB_C
	      sleep(500)
	      $var = PixelGetColor($FB_X, $FB_Y)
		WEnd
		MouseClick("left",$FB_X, $FB_Y,1)
		sleep(500)
Send("{ALTDOWN}{TAB}{ALTUP}")
sleep(5000)
MouseClick("left",$FB_X, $FB_Y,1)
sleep(500)
While $var <> $AB_C
	sleep(1000)
	$var = PixelGetColor($AB_X, $AB_Y)
WEnd
MouseClick("left",$AB_X, $AB_Y,1)
sleep(500)
Send("{ALTDOWN}{TAB}{ALTUP}")
sleep(1000)
MouseClick("left",$AB_X, $AB_Y,1)
sleep(500)
Send("{ALTDOWN}{TAB}{ALTUP}")
sleep(2000)
While $var <> $FP_C
	sleep(1000)
	$var = PixelGetColor($FP_X, $FP_Y)
WEnd
MouseClick("left",$FP_X, $FP_Y,1)
sleep(300)
Send("{ALTDOWN}{TAB}{ALTUP}")
sleep(300)
While $var <> $FF_C
	sleep(500)
	$var = PixelGetColor($FF_X,$FF_Y)
WEnd
MouseClick("left",$FF_X,$FF_Y,1)
sleep(7000)
	WEnd
	Sleep(100)
WEnd

Func StartStop()
	If $On = False Then
		MsgBox(0, "Start", "Welcome, if nothing happens, run setup by pressing F7 and change the values in the script.")
		MsgBox(0, "Start", "First Im going to run a little script in your window.")
		send ("{Enter}")
		send("/run PetBattleFrame.BottomFrame.ForfeitButton:SetScript(""OnClick"", function() C_PetBattles.ForfeitGame() end)")
		send ("{Enter}")
		$On = True
	Else
		$On = False
	EndIf
EndFunc
```

----------


## darkayo

Excuse me, but i must level up my first pet until 25 manually ?

----------


## dooves

> Excuse me, but i must level up my first pet until 25 manually ?


Not at all, i started out with pets of 5,1,1 on both accounts and just win-traded until they both got to 25, then boosted some of the other level 1s to my desired set up, of 25, 19, 6. one thing i did notice that with my booster account with limited pet level ranges, i would struggle to get queues if pets were more than 2 levels apart, for eg. Main Acc had pets 15, 8, 1 - pet total level 24. -- Booster acc had pets 17, 6, 1 - pet total level 24, this worked fine. If for Eg i had a set up of Main - 15, 8, 1 (pet total 24) and booster - 19, 3, 2 (pet total 24) then this would seem to queue for ever and never match.

Also i was having massive trouble with the AHK scripts to automate. The main problem was the pixel detection. I am using win 8. and screen res of 1440x900. I could never for the life of me get the pixel detection to work with my set up. So I decided to make my own macro, Based on Kite original macro so main credit to them. Some differences with mine was that I overlapped 2 wow accounts so i could see both and with the pulover macro creator i just recorded everything i did but all by click to change screens. Another difference was on my booster account i used the follow macro which i ran whenever i logged in -- 



```
/run PetBattleFrame.BottomFrame.ForfeitButton:SetScript("OnClick", function() C_PetBattles.ForfeitGame() end)
```

This would mean i never had to click on ok to accept that i had forfeit it would just finish the battle after i clicked forfeit.

also to start the battles and to accept them i had another macro which i bind to a key on my action bar, for eg zero key. 



```
/script C_PetBattles.StartPVPMatchmaking();
/script C_PetBattles.AcceptQueuedPVPMatch();
```

And in my script i made with ahk and pulover credit to Kite, instead of pixel detect i added the following loop to detect a pixel (that i had aquired with window spy) where the queue would pop change then it could continue the automation, if no change then keep looping until it did.



```
CoordMode, Pixel, Screen

;The Coordinates for the pixel you want to detect a change for
X := 655
Y := 425

Loop
{
        PixelGetColor, PixColor, %X%, %Y%
        If PixColor != 0x0D0D15
            GoSub, Battle
        Sleep, 1000
}

Battle:
```

So here was my full code, and feel free to adjust it to suit, main things you will need to change will be the pixel colour in the loop to match urs. the delays otherwise this will miss queues etc. This will loop the whole automation until you press F8, and F4 will start.




```
; This script was created using Pulover's Macro Creator

#NoEnv
SetWorkingDir %A_ScriptDir%
CoordMode, Mouse, Screen
SendMode Input
#SingleInstance Force
SetTitleMatchMode 2
DetectHiddenWindows On
#WinActivateForce
SetControlDelay 1
SetWinDelay 0
SetKeyDelay -1
SetMouseDelay -1
SetBatchLines -1

F4::
Macro1:
WinActivate, World of Warcraft ahk_class GxWindowClass
Begin:
Sleep, 1500
Send, {0 Down}
Sleep, 47
Send, {0 Up}
Sleep, 750
Click, 745, 715 Left, Down
Click, 745, 715 Left, Up
Click, 745, 715 Left, Down
Sleep, 15
Click, 745, 715 Left, Up
Sleep, 500
Click, 745, 715 Left, Down
Click, 745, 715 Left, Up
Send, {0 Down}
Sleep, 62
Send, {0 Up}
Sleep, 100

CoordMode, Pixel, Screen

;The Coordinates for the pixel you want to detect a change for
X := 655
Y := 425

Loop
{
        PixelGetColor, PixColor, %X%, %Y%
        If PixColor != 0x0D0D15
            GoSub, Battle
        Sleep, 1000
}

Battle:
  Send, {0 Down}
  Sleep, 63
  Send, {0 Up}
  Sleep, 1500
  Click, 800, 145 Left, Down
  Click, 800, 145 Left, Up
  Click, 800, 145 Left, Down
  Click, 800, 145 Left, Up
  Sleep, 500
  Send, {0 Down}
  Sleep, 47
  Send, {0 Up}
  Sleep, 5000
  Click, 527, 508 Left, Down
  Sleep, 78
  Click, 527, 508 Left, Up
  Sleep, 500   
  Click, 727, 823 Left, Down
  Sleep, 94
  Click, 727, 823 Left, Up
  Sleep, 343
  Click, 727, 823 Left, Down
  Sleep, 94
  Click, 727, 823 Left, Up
  Sleep, 4000
  Click, 819, 156 Left, Down
  Sleep, 16
  Click, 819, 156 Left, Up
  Sleep, 109
  Click, 819, 156 Left, Down
  Sleep, 125
  Click, 819, 156 Left, Up
  Sleep, 109
  Click, 819, 156 Left, Down
  Sleep, 125
  Click, 819, 156 Left, Up
  Sleep, 2000
  goto Begin
Return


F8::ExitApp
```

Have fun and feel free to pm me if you need any help, and where i can i'll will try.

----------


## Gohard

Think this has been fixed on EU. Was running same two accounts 3 days ago fine, now they constantly face randoms with a 25-5-5 setup.

----------


## dooves

> Think this has been fixed on EU. Was running same two accounts 3 days ago fine, now they constantly face randoms with a 25-5-5 setup.


No its still working fine. You will just need to adjust ur pet levels, 25, 10, 5 or something

----------


## Gohard

> No its still working fine. You will just need to adjust ur pet levels, 25, 10, 5 or something


Yeah. More people are using it now, so you need to run with more unique comps like 25-10-5 or whatever

----------


## afghanjohnny

```
;;Version 1.1.1

HotKeySet("{F7}", "getpos") 
HotKeySet("{F9}", "ExitProg") 
HotKeySet("{F8}", "StartStop") 

#Find button X, Y, Color
$FB_X=707
$FB_Y=729
$FB_C=6751236

#Accept button X, Y, Color
$AB_X=750
$AB_Y=330
$AB_C=5964033

#First Pet X, Y, Color
$FP_X=656
$FP_Y=768
$FP_C=10844490

#Forfeit flag X, Y, Color
$FF_X=882
$FF_Y=870
$FF_C=3223848

Func getpos()  
	Local $pos = MouseGetPos()
	MsgBox(0, "Setup", "x is: " & $pos[0] & ", y is: " & $pos[1])
	Local $col = PixelGetColor($pos[0], $pos[1])
	MsgBox(0, "Setup", "color is: " & $col)
EndFunc

Func ExitProg()  
	Exit 0;;Exits the program
EndFunc

$On = False

While 1
	While $On = True
		$var = 1
		sleep(2000)
		While $var <> $FB_C
	      sleep(500)
	      $var = PixelGetColor($FB_X, $FB_Y)
		WEnd
		MouseClick("left",$FB_X, $FB_Y,1)
		sleep(500)
Send("{ALTDOWN}{TAB}{ALTUP}")
sleep(5000)
MouseClick("left",$FB_X, $FB_Y,1)
sleep(500)
While $var <> $AB_C
	sleep(1000)
	$var = PixelGetColor($AB_X, $AB_Y)
WEnd
MouseClick("left",$AB_X, $AB_Y,1)
sleep(500)
Send("{ALTDOWN}{TAB}{ALTUP}")
sleep(1000)
MouseClick("left",$AB_X, $AB_Y,1)
sleep(500)
Send("{ALTDOWN}{TAB}{ALTUP}")
sleep(2000)
While $var <> $FP_C
	sleep(1000)
	$var = PixelGetColor($FP_X, $FP_Y)
WEnd
MouseClick("left",$FP_X, $FP_Y,1)
sleep(300)
Send("{ALTDOWN}{TAB}{ALTUP}")
sleep(500)
While $var <> $FF_C
	sleep(500)
	$var = PixelGetColor($FF_X,$FF_Y)
WEnd
MouseClick("left",$FF_X,$FF_Y,1)
sleep(7000)
	WEnd
	Sleep(100)
WEnd

Func StartStop()
	If $On = False Then
		MsgBox(0, "Start", "Welcome, if nothing happens, run setup by pressing F7 and change the values in the script.")
		MsgBox(0, "Start", "First Im going to run a little script in your window.")
		send ("{Enter}")
		send("/run PetBattleFrame.BottomFrame.ForfeitButton:SetScript(""OnClick"", function() C_PetBattles.ForfeitGame() end)")
		send ("{Enter}")
		$On = True
	Else
		$On = False
	EndIf
EndFunc
```

Fixxed version to eliminate clikcing find battle too early.

----------


## Gohard

> ```
> ;;Version 1.1.1
> 
> HotKeySet("{F7}", "getpos") 
> HotKeySet("{F9}", "ExitProg") 
> HotKeySet("{F8}", "StartStop") 
> 
> #Find button X, Y, Color
> $FB_X=707
> ...


Getting 
line 101
func getpos()
Error: Duplicate function name

EDIT: With the old script you made, for some reason when it is supposed to type the script, it often forgets like 10-40% of the script, so it just says half of the script out loud. Most often it forgets the first part, so it will be like:
un PetBattleFrame.BottomFrame.ForfeitButton:SetScript(""OnClick"", function() C_PetBattles.ForfeitGame() end)

I have no addons enabled or anything like it, yet no result.

----------


## darkayo

> /run PetBattleFrame.BottomFrame.ForfeitButton:SetScript("OnClick", function() C_PetBattles.ForfeitGame() end)


Nothing happen with this function

Edit : Nvm, i understand why now

----------


## bgr

> Nothing happen with this function
> 
> Edit : Nvm, i understand why now


Why? Mind clarifying? I'm having the same issue. I haven't used autoit since D2.

----------


## darkayo

Code:
/run PetBattleFrame.BottomFrame.ForfeitButton:SetScript("OnClick", function() C_PetBattles.ForfeitGame() end)
This would mean i never had to click on ok to accept that i had forfeit it would just finish the battle after i clicked forfeit.

----------


## bgr

I cannot get the scripts to work and I cannot queue into my other account manually. It is a battle chest with a level 5. I'm on the same server as my main. Im showing 30s-1m queue on both yet I've been in queue for 27 minutes. No battles popped.

Would like to add.. Old account from Wrath + New battle chest, No RAF, No REALID, no party.

----------


## Grizzlylol

I'm willing to do this by hand with anyone US PM me for Real ID

----------


## Balthier

How much does it give from level 1? Is it faster than questing etc?

----------


## shstorm

> How much does it give from level 1? Is it faster than questing etc?


faster than if you weren't raffed

----------


## Shintr

> How much does it give from level 1? Is it faster than questing etc?


well imagine you hand in a quest every 30 seconds. dont think you could do that with "normal" play

----------


## nickone

anyone can help with this? pm me with skype please

----------


## Treekodar

> How much does it give from level 1? Is it faster than questing etc?


Yea it's pretty fast. Got from 1-90 in 1 day 15 hours played time, with 10% guild bonus (no heirlooms etc.)

----------


## darkayo

> Yea it's pretty fast. Got from 1-90 in 1 day 15 hours played time, with 10% guild bonus (no heirlooms etc.)


You did it manually, or with autoclicker ?

----------


## Treekodar

> You did it manually, or with autoclicker ?


Made my own script with AHK.

----------


## darkayo

Hum, how do you "scan" when invitation pop ?
If condition with pixel search ?
I'd like to make my own too.

----------


## no_power

Sorry if repost (I scanned through the pages and couldnt find any) but there's an addon that works great if you feel like doing it manually. It let's you bind everything in pet battles, like selecting Pet 1 and forfeiting (without confirmation box). Here is a link: Battle Pet Binds - Battle Pets - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse

----------


## chumii

Cant get the autoit script to click the accept button.. adjusted coords and color, but it doesnt click.. maybe anyone has a running script for 1680x1050 resolution? or the right color codes etc? (should be the same if playing without any addons right?)

----------


## Saso88

thats so amazing thank you  :Big Grin:

----------


## spray12

so, you have to level a pet to 25 for this first?

----------


## Hybrin

> Cant get the autoit script to click the accept button.. adjusted coords and color, but it doesnt click.. maybe anyone has a running script for 1680x1050 resolution? or the right color codes etc? (should be the same if playing without any addons right?)


No as the pixel and co-ordinates may be different for each player as their screen size will adjust the co-ordinates and the colours may be different. Try the Autoit Script and adjusting them, it takes two minutes.




> so, you have to level a pet to 25 for this first?


No you need 2 level 25 pets, one on each account.

----------


## DrMight

Bored at work today, so I made a new & improved AutoIt script utilizing _ImageSearch.
I've tested this on a variety of resolutions from 1024x764 to 1680x1050 and it seems to work on most of them.

Start the script, open both WoW Windows, and have them both on Alt+Tab, where the character that's supposed to win is in the topmost/active window.
Press F8 to let the script start working, while F9 to stop it.
Window titles are changed at the start, and used instead of tabbing back and forth, for increased stability.

This script uses 4 different images to locate Find, Accept, First Pet & Forfeit, and you'll have to replace these if it doesn't work out of the box.
I'm in fact pretty sure you have to replace pet.bmp as it searches for my Robo-Chick.
Worth to note is that the script clicks in the center of the image.

The macro/wow script to enable one-click forfeits are automatically run, but just in case, here it is:


```
/run PetBattleFrame.BottomFrame.ForfeitButton:SetScript("OnClick", function() C_PetBattles.ForfeitGame() end)
```

Full bundle with everything you need, can be found -> here <-.

The script:


```
#include <ImageSearch.au3>

HotKeySet("{F9}", "ExitProg") 
HotKeySet("{F8}", "StartStop") 

Func ExitProg()  
   $Go = False
   Sleep(100)
   WinActivate("WoW-Win")
   Sleep(500)
   WinSetTitle("WoW-Win", "", "World of Warcraft")
   Sleep(100)
   WinActivate("WoW-Lose")
   Sleep(500)
   WinSetTitle("WoW-Lose", "", "World of Warcraft")
   Sleep(100)
   Exit 0
EndFunc
 

$Go = False
$Step = 0
$SubStep = 0

#Find button
$FB_X=0
$FB_Y=0
#Accept button
$AB_X=0
$AB_Y=0
#First Pet
$FP_X=0
$FP_Y=0
#Forfeit flag
$FF_X=0
$FF_Y=0 
While 1
   While $Go = True
	  While $Step = 0
		 Sleep(500)
		 WinSetTitle("World of Warcraft", "", "WoW-Win")
		 Sleep(500)
		 Send("{ALTDOWN}{TAB}{ALTUP}")
		 Sleep(1000)
		 WinSetTitle("World of Warcraft", "", "WoW-Lose")
		 Sleep(100)
		 WinActivate("WoW-Lose")
		 Sleep(200)
		 Send("{ENTER}")
		 Sleep(500)
		 Send('/run PetBattleFrame.BottomFrame.ForfeitButton:SetScript("OnClick", function() C_PetBattles.ForfeitGame() end)')
		 Sleep(500)
		 Send("{ENTER}")
		 Sleep(500)
		 $Step = 1
	  WEnd
	  While $Step = 1
		 WinActivate("WoW-Win")
		 Sleep(100)
		 $Search = _ImageSearch('find.bmp', 1, $FB_X, $FB_Y, 100)
		 If $Search = 1 Then
			MouseClick("left",$FB_X, $FB_Y,1)
			Sleep(100)
			MouseMove(0,0,1)
			sleep(200)
			$Step = 2
		 EndIf
	  WEnd
	  While $Step = 2
		 WinActivate("WoW-Lose")
		 Sleep(100)
		 $Search = _ImageSearch('find.bmp', 1, $FB_X, $FB_Y, 100)
		 If $Search = 1 Then
			MouseClick("left",$FB_X, $FB_Y,1)
			Sleep(100)
			MouseMove(0,0,1)
			sleep(200)
			$Step = 3
		 EndIf
	  WEnd	  
	  While $Step = 3
		 WinActivate("WoW-Win")
		 Sleep(100)
		 $Search = _ImageSearch('accept.bmp', 1, $AB_X, $AB_Y, 100)
		 If $Search = 1 Then		 
			MouseClick("left", $AB_X, $AB_Y, 1)
			Sleep(100)
			MouseMove(0,0,1)
			Sleep(200)
			$Step = 4
		 EndIf
	  WEnd
	  While $Step = 4
		 WinActivate("WoW-Lose")
		 Sleep(100)
		 $Search = _ImageSearch('accept.bmp', 1, $AB_X, $AB_Y, 100)
		 If $Search = 1 Then		 
			MouseClick("left", $AB_X, $AB_Y, 1)
			Sleep(100)
			MouseMove(0,0,1)
			Sleep(200)
			$Step = 5
		 EndIf
	  WEnd
	  While $Step = 5
		 WinActivate("WoW-Win")
		 Sleep(100)
		 $Search = _ImageSearch('pet.bmp', 1, $FP_X, $FP_Y, 100)
		 If $Search = 1 Then
			MouseClick("left", $FP_X, $FP_Y, 1)
			Sleep(100)
			MouseMove(0,0,1)
			Sleep(200)
			$Step = 6
		 EndIf
	  WEnd
	  While $Step = 6
		 WinActivate("WoW-Lose")
		 Sleep(100)
		 $Search = _ImageSearch('forfeit.bmp', 1, $FF_X, $FF_Y, 100)
		 If $Search = 1 Then
			MouseClick("left", $FF_X, $FF_Y, 1)
			Sleep(100)
			MouseMove(0,0,1)
			Sleep(2500)
			$Step = 7
		 EndIf
	  WEnd
	  While $Step = 7
		 WinActivate("WoW-Lose")
		 Sleep(100)
		 $Search = _ImageSearch('find.bmp', 1, $FB_X, $FB_Y, 80)
		 If $Search = 1 Then
			Sleep(500)
			$Step = 1
		 EndIf
	  WEnd	  
   WEnd
WEnd

Func StartStop()
	If $Go = False Then
		$Go = True
	Else
		$Go = False
	EndIf
EndFunc
```


(Sorry for messy post, writing this stuff through Splashtop).

----------


## chumii

got it working now.. maybe a tip for anyone who has problems with finding the accept button.

in the autoit script posted a few pages back, it scans for the "normal" accept button color.. i mean the more dark red when not hovering with your mouse.. i solved it by first moving the mouse to the $AB_X / $AB_Y coordinates and then scan for the brighter color the button gets, when your cursor is over it.. easier to get the right color code in my opinion and like i said, it solved my problem.. works fluently now, leveling a warlock right now, its a goblin so i couldnt start from level one and needed some time to adjust the script, but right now i am lvl 88 1/2 and got /played 1 day 44min.. pretty nice

big thanks to all you guys posting your scripts here and danatoth of course for sharing

----------


## jakoblykke

> Bored at work today, so I made a new & improved AutoIt script utilizing _ImageSearch.
> I've tested this on a variety of resolutions from 1024x764 to 1680x1050 and it seems to work on most of them.
> 
> Start the script, open both WoW Windows, and have them both on Alt+Tab, where the character that's supposed to win is in the topmost/active window.
> Press F8 to let the script start working, while F9 to stop it.
> Window titles are changed at the start, and used instead of tabbing back and forth, for increased stability.
> 
> This script uses 4 different images to locate Find, Accept, First Pet & Forfeit, and you'll have to replace these if it doesn't work out of the box.
> I'm in fact pretty sure you have to replace pet.bmp as it searches for my Robo-Chick.
> ...



Its nearly working clicking petbattle and entering and stuff but then nothing happens after that, could u help me out please  :Smile:  ? then add daasebarn on skype

----------


## DrMight

> Its nearly working clicking petbattle and entering and stuff but then nothing happens after that, could u help me out please  ? then add daasebarn on skype


As I wrote in the post, you need to replace the image 'pet.bmp' with one of your own.
Start a pet combat, click PrintScrn, and paste the contents to paint.
Select the part with the portrait of your lvl 25 minipet w/ its level (look at the already existing pet.bmp), and overwrite the pet.bmp (needs to be 24bit)

----------


## jakoblykke

> As I wrote in the post, you need to replace the image 'pet.bmp' with one of your own.
> Start a pet combat, click PrintScrn, and paste the contents to paint.
> Select the part with the portrait of your lvl 25 minipet w/ its level (look at the already existing pet.bmp), and overwrite the pet.bmp (needs to be 24bit)


yea i did that somehow its just not working as intended  :Frown:

----------


## jakoblykke

Its working now it just dont wanna click this buttom Attachment 13946

Nvm, i forgot the macro to forfeit in 1 click, thx mate works well! + rep for u

----------


## chumii

just info for everyone:

Level 1-90 (goblin starting area done by hand + about 1-2 h working on the script) /played at 90 1 day 3hours 16min

----------


## bgr

I can not get matched up with my second account. Any tips? I'm using the same level, quality, and rarity pets on each account.

----------


## spray12

So whats the fastest way to get a pet to level 25?

----------


## DrMight

> I can not get matched up with my second account. Any tips? I'm using the same level, quality, and rarity pets on each account.


It's mentioned earlier in the thread.
Pet battles seems to have its own set of battlegroups, where ones entire account is in the same group. 

This would then mean the following:
- Two players on the same realm may never be able to end up against eachother in pet battles (as they are on seperate pet battlegroups).
- Two players that are able to group up against eachother, will be able to do so no mather what realm/faction they're on (you can boost an ally on a totally different realm than your current horde vice verca)

And for the most efficient way of leveling pets; swap your first slot level 25 pet with a low level one, on both the characters, alternating wins to level both pets at the same time. While pet is below 25, the player will recieve reduced xp, increasing at pet lvl 15 &25.

I might write an AutoIt script for this aswell, built somewhat equal to my previous.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Guvnor

> It's mentioned earlier in the thread.
> Pet battles seems to have its own set of battlegroups, where ones entire account is in the same group. 
> 
> This would then mean the following:
> - Two players on the same realm may never be able to end up against eachother in pet battles (as they are on seperate pet battlegroups).
> - Two players that are able to group up against eachother, will be able to do so no mather what realm/faction they're on (you can boost an ally on a totally different realm than your current horde vice verca)
> 
> And for the most efficient way of leveling pets; swap your first slot level 25 pet with a low level one, on both the characters, alternating wins to level both pets at the same time. While pet is below 25, the player will recieve reduced xp, increasing at pet lvl 15 &25.
> 
> ...


I can not seem to get your script working :-/ my ress is 1280 x 768 i have changed to the ress you have stated but still no luck it just runs the macro then alt-tabs

----------


## DrMight

On some resolution, the buttons may be scaled differently, and all the four images need to be replaced.

Might goes without saying, but you ofcourse need to have the petbattles ui (Shift+P -> Pet) opened.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Frosty1989

This is amazing. +rep

----------


## pavik

solved it amazing +rep to the script makers

----------


## bgr

> It's mentioned earlier in the thread.
> Pet battles seems to have its own set of battlegroups, where ones entire account is in the same group. 
> 
> This would then mean the following:
> - Two players on the same realm may never be able to end up against eachother in pet battles (as they are on seperate pet battlegroups).
> - Two players that are able to group up against eachother, will be able to do so no mather what realm/faction they're on (you can boost an ally on a totally different realm than your current horde vice verca)
> 
> And for the most efficient way of leveling pets; swap your first slot level 25 pet with a low level one, on both the characters, alternating wins to level both pets at the same time. While pet is below 25, the player will recieve reduced xp, increasing at pet lvl 15 &25.
> 
> ...


I understand that there are different pet battle groups. I don't understand if it is account wide, meaning that I will NEVER match up or if it is character or server wide. In other-words: What must I do to match up? New account? New character? New server?

----------


## DrMight

> I understand that there are different pet battle groups. I don't understand if it is account wide, meaning that I will NEVER match up or if it is character or server wide. In other-words: What must I do to match up? New account? New character? New server?


I find it fascinating that you quoted a post where I'm saying it's account wide, asking wether it's account wide.
I then in the same post/quote say that charater/realm/faction doesn't matter at all, you'll still be able to meet the same people/second account.

TLDR; New (Battle.net) Account

----------


## saak

same problem here... no quee for me.... tested my main account with 3 other accounts, both horde and alliance. tested other realms too... not working vor me @ EU

----------


## Gohard

Am using your script atm DrMight, but I can't seem to get it to work.
I am playing on 1280x720 [Wide] resolution.
Have replaced all of the pictures, in the exact same size. All of em in 24bit.
Yet, when I start the script, it goes back and forth between the wow windows, renames them to wow-win and wow-loose, and afterwards it does nothing.
Any ideas?  :Smile:

----------


## dell193

working, thanks! tested 10 different accounts and finally found one that works! @ EU

----------


## DrMight

> Am using your script atm DrMight, but I can't seem to get it to work.
> I am playing on 1280x720 [Wide] resolution.
> Have replaced all of the pictures, in the exact same size. All of em in 24bit.
> Yet, when I start the script, it goes back and forth between the wow windows, renames them to wow-win and wow-loose, and afterwards it does nothing.
> Any ideas?


The next thing it does, is looking for the content of 'find.bmp'

You have the Pet Journal open on both windows?
There is no extra white pixels in the find.bmp after you replaced it?
The content of find.bmp is 1:1 scale screenshot from the game?


You could try increase the tolerance of the image search it does by changing the following
Line 60 & 72


```
$Search = _ImageSearch('find.bmp', 1, $FB_X, $FB_Y, 100)
```

to


```
$Search = _ImageSearch('find.bmp', 1, $FB_X, $FB_Y, 115)
```

Be warned though, if you increase it too much, it would bug out and click random other places (started doing this at 140 when I tested)

----------


## imleg

hi,
i'm using the ahk script from Kite-X and very grateful for that. can somebody explain to me pls if there is a simple possibility furthermore do something else like surfing in the web, while autohotkey does his job?
...ore therefore i would have to use autoit?
thx for any help

----------


## bgr

> I find it fascinating that you quoted a post where I'm saying it's account wide, asking wether it's account wide.
> I then in the same post/quote say that charater/realm/faction doesn't matter at all, you'll still be able to meet the same people/second account.
> 
> TLDR; New (Battle.net) Account


There is no need to be condescending. I simply asked for some one to clarify specifically what must be done. Thank you.

----------


## Kite-X

No this is not possible with AHK.
There are bots which can do this but the risk of a ban is extrem high.
My script is more or less safe. But you still could get an 72h ban for this.

----------


## chumii

Since i got some PM's asking how i set up everything to get it working, i will just write down here so i dont have to answer everyone..

I am using the Autoit Script posted by afghanjohnny, only adjusted it to my needs to get it working.

This is my adjusted code (1680x1050 Fullscreen Windowed)



```
;;Version 1.1.1

HotKeySet("{F7}", "getpos")
HotKeySet("{F9}", "ExitProg")
HotKeySet("{F8}", "StartStop")

#Find button X, Y, Color
$FB_X=676
$FB_Y=708
$FB_C=6883079

#Accept button X, Y, Color
$AB_X=802
$AB_Y=307
$AB_C=13571595

#First Pet X, Y, Color
$FP_X=621
$FP_Y=912
$FP_C=46080

#Forfeit flag X, Y, Color
$FF_X=902
$FF_Y=996
$FF_C=14080202

Func getpos()
	Local $pos = MouseGetPos()
	MsgBox(0, "Setup", "x is: " & $pos[0] & ", y is: " & $pos[1])
	Local $col = PixelGetColor($pos[0], $pos[1])
	MsgBox(0, "Setup", "color is: " & $col)
EndFunc

Func ExitProg()
	Exit 0;;Exits the program
EndFunc

$On = False

While 1
	While $On = True
		$var = 1
		sleep(2000)
		While $var <> $FB_C
	      sleep(500)
	      $var = PixelGetColor($FB_X, $FB_Y)
		WEnd
		MouseClick("left",$FB_X, $FB_Y,1)
		sleep(500)
Send("{ALTDOWN}{ESC}{ALTUP}")
sleep(2000)
MouseClick("left",$FB_X, $FB_Y,1)
sleep(500)
MouseMove($AB_X, $AB_Y, 10)
While $var <> $AB_C
	sleep(1000)
	$var = PixelGetColor($AB_X, $AB_Y)
WEnd
MouseClick("left",$AB_X, $AB_Y,1)
sleep(500)
Send("{ALTDOWN}{SHIFTDOWN}{ESC}{SHIFTUP}{ALTUP}")
sleep(1000)
MouseClick("left",$AB_X, $AB_Y,1)
sleep(500)
Send("{ALTDOWN}{ESC}{ALTUP}")
sleep(2000)
While $var <> $FP_C
	sleep(1000)
	$var = PixelGetColor($FP_X, $FP_Y)
WEnd
MouseClick("left",$FP_X, $FP_Y,1)
sleep(300)
Send("{ALTDOWN}{SHIFTDOWN}{ESC}{SHIFTUP}{ALTUP}")
sleep(500)
While $var <> $FF_C
	sleep(500)
	$var = PixelGetColor($FF_X,$FF_Y)
WEnd
MouseClick("left",$FF_X,$FF_Y,1)
sleep(4500)
	WEnd
	Sleep(100)
WEnd

Func StartStop()
	If $On = False Then
		MsgBox(0, "Start", "Welcome, if nothing happens, run setup by pressing F7 and change the values in the script.")
		MsgBox(0, "Start", "First Im going to run a little script in your window.")
		Sleep(1000)
		send ("{Enter}")
		send("/run PetBattleFrame.BottomFrame.ForfeitButton:SetScript(""OnClick"", function() C_PetBattles.ForfeitGame() end)")
		send ("{Enter}")
		$On = True
	Else
		$On = False
	EndIf
EndFunc
```

What did i change?

Not much.. I am using Windows 8, so Alt+Tab didnt work for me. If my adjusted script doesnt change windows for you and you are not using windows 8, change all these lines



```
Send("{ALTDOWN}{SHIFTDOWN}{ESC}{SHIFTUP}{ALTUP}")
and
Send("{ALTDOWN}{ESC}{ALTUP}")
```

to



```
Send("{ALTDOWN}{TAB}{ALTUP}")
```

coordinates and colors of course, and i added one line



```
MouseMove($AB_X, $AB_Y, 10)
```

This makes to cursor move to the position of your accept button before it pops up and then scans for the "active" accept button color. Didn't get it working the other way, so this was my solution for finding the accept button.

I didnt use his built in script to get colors and coordinates, I used this one (its also originally from afghanjohnny, just added to show me coordinates and color at once cause i got confused from the output of his built in "getpos" script  :Stick Out Tongue: ) :



```
HotKeySet("{F9}", "ExitProg")

Func ExitProg()
	Local $pos = MouseGetPos()

	Local $var = PixelGetColor($pos[0], $pos[1])
MsgBox(0, "x, y & is", $pos[0] & "," & $pos[1] & "," & $var)
Exit 0;;Exits the program
EndFunc

while 1
	sleep(500)
WEnd
```

Look at this picture to see where I got the colors and coordinates from Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
Just start the second script, move your mouse to the postition you want to get coords / colors for and press F9 
Dont look at pet levels, just queued up to make the screenshots. I usually use 25 - 11 - 4.

Again, *all credits for the scripts go to afghanjohnny*, I just want to share my way of getting it to work. Using this methods, I adjusted it for 3 of my guildmates and its working without any problems. Leveled 1 character so far in about 1 day to 90 and just finished my bonus rolls for the next 30 weeks  :Cool:

----------


## imleg

> No this is not possible with AHK.
> There are bots which can do this but the risk of a ban is extrem high.
> My script is more or less safe. But you still could get an 72h ban for this.


ok thx for your info. im using now anyway your second script version, which is a lot faster!  :Big Grin: 
i had to edit the delay a bit higher on a few lines. runs now better but still here and there i have to manually carry on.

----------


## Gohard

> The next thing it does, is looking for the content of 'find.bmp'
> 
> You have the Pet Journal open on both windows?
> There is no extra white pixels in the find.bmp after you replaced it?
> The content of find.bmp is 1:1 scale screenshot from the game?
> 
> 
> You could try increase the tolerance of the image search it does by changing the following
> Line 60 & 72
> ...


Replaced all pictures again, and turned out it was a scaling issue  :Smile:  
+Rep for a script that is not only awesome as hell, but very easy to use aswell  :Smile:

----------


## darkayo

Is it fixed ? Can't wintrade since servers reboot

Edit : It's working again, strange lol

----------


## DediShot

Nice Video  :Smile:

----------


## afghanjohnny

@chumii

Awesome you got it to work so well for you!

----------


## taiten

I have leveled a Druid vom 7 to 90 with this method in pretty much exactly 1 day /played. How my setup looked like:

druid was alliance aegwynn(EU) lvl7 pets(25;9;9)(common and uncommon)
2nd acc horde mannoroth(EU)lvl90 pets (25;9;9)(all common)

I used a self written pixel-Bot written in Java. so no LUA/Memory-reading

But I'm here for another reason: to warn you! 
just an hour ago my account got suspended for 72h for exploiting-refering to my druid. 

>>...
>>Account Action: Suspension (72 Hours)
>>
>>
>>Circumventing normal game mechanics has a negative impact on the game experience of other customers.
>>
>>Type of Violation: Exploitation
>>Category of Violation: Third Party Program
>>Character Name Involved: <myDruidsName>
>>...

(the 2nd account i used for pushing did not get suspended!)

----------


## nexaren

A big thank you to danatoth the OP. I was amazed how fast this made 85-90. Ridiculous speed!

I used the add-on for pet battle binds located here:
Battle Pet Binds - Battle Pets - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse

I then automated the whole thing with JitBit MacroRecorder, broadcasting my keystrokes to both clients with Keyclone. Worked like a charm!

So that got the wheels going in my head... Why not win trade and level two low level alts at the same time, fully automated? That also totally works, and I did it with two level 1 toons. Going to see how many levels I can get in a small test bed later (a few hours worth) and report my results. Don't want to raise too many alarms.  :Smile:

----------


## mgscs

Is this fixed? Only getting 35k @ lvl 80?**

Edit: Also fastest way to lvl 25 is doing this or manually out in the forest  :Stick Out Tongue: ?

----------


## Guvnor

/run PetBattleFrame.BottomFrame.ForfeitButton:SetScript(""OnClick"", function() C_PetBattles.ForfeitGame() end)")

Is this marco still working for people as it has stopped for me?

----------


## southeastblue

Only just started using this xp trick a few days ago but it has worked brilliantly! Also extra thanks for both script makers, both worked although I found DrMights more reliable once I had replaced all the images for my own. :-)

----------


## Shintr

> Is this fixed? Only getting 35k @ lvl 80?**
> 
> Edit: Also fastest way to lvl 25 is doing this or manually out in the forest ?


so can anyone confirm that this still works or doesnt work?

----------


## mgscs

> so can anyone confirm that this still works or doesnt work?


It does! 35k @ 80 is good, just didn't realise it D:

to op +rep x5

----------


## xXK1ll3rXx

Can someone do this with me ? I tried it with my friend but we can't get que against each other. We never get the same invites. InsaneX3#2870

----------


## Alpacas

Is it easy to get banned for doing this?

----------


## cpowroks

> Is it easy to get banned for doing this?


as long as you dont do this 24/7 i doubt you'll get banned

----------


## Longfire

Any one up for this? I've been trying to get into a que with a bunch of people but none of them que together pm me

----------


## Shintr

> as long as you dont do this 24/7 i doubt you'll get banned


well, one guy already said he was 72h banned for doing this (previous page).

anyone else got banned?

i already leveled 1 druid to 90 by doing this so not sure if i shall risk it again or not

----------


## DrMight

> well, one guy already said he was 72h banned for doing this (previous page).
> 
> anyone else got banned?
> 
> i already leveled 1 druid to 90 by doing this so not sure if i shall risk it again or not


8 characters from ~86 to 90 so far, working on 9th atm.
Considering giving it a break, though, not sure. Got too many chars stuck at the start of Pandaria.

----------


## Guvnor

> Hi, 
> 
> I have updated my Autoit3 script for automation. Now it will set the script to diable the confirmation button by itself. 
> 
> It also includes a setup feature to get the position and color that you need to change to make it work in your resolution.
> 
> Just start it and press F7 to get the position and color that you then can alter the script with. F8 is to start the automation, it will send the script to WoW and start the petbattle.
> 
> IT uses alt-tab, so make sure you can just alt-tab between your clients. And have the non-levelling client up when you press F8.
> ...



This was working REALLY well for me but now the forfeit macro just does not work its just saying it in wow and also for some reason after about 10 goes of working once i put in the macro myself it just stops working altogther :-/

----------


## tochybaja

Ok working very well ! 
NICE +++++

----------


## cpowroks

The only thing i hate about this way to level characters is its such a gold sink getting mount training and stuff =/. But its totaly better then spending 2 days grinding out those quests.

----------


## NeckWenxiao

Can anyone confirm this still works? (EU)

I tried doing it with a friend, but my our queue times are like 10 minutes, and we don't meet eachother. We're running 5-5-1, since i don't have a lvl 25 pet.

Would anyone care to try this with me?  :Smile:

----------


## tochybaja

US working , but very long que and not always i meet with my second character ;/ But working

----------


## worchie

> Bored at work today, so I made a new & improved AutoIt script utilizing...


Great script, thanks, mate!

Can you add Pause or Stop hotkey?
Sometimes STEP 4 doesn't have time to click, because the panel with the acception disappears before the cursor will find image(accept.bmp). Can the step 4 to find quickly accept.bmp?


Sorry for bad english (

----------


## Fujik

Ok - I have bought 2 new accounts (battle chest + 1 month for both) to try to match with my main account and no luck. 
I have 2 RL friends who play WoW and the 3 of us are on seperate pet servers.

What I know so far:
A-There are at least 3 pet servers
B-The server you buy pet training on has nothing to do with the pet server you are on
C-The server you make your first toon on has nothing to do with the pet server you are on
D-The first pet you use as a battle pet has nothing to do with the pet server you are on
E-The server you are playing on has nothing to do with the pet server you are on

My new RaF accounts match my friend's account, therefore I can also confirm what has been said last page: If you are on the same pet server, the search time for both accounts will be the exact same, regardless of the setup you're running(5-1-1, 25-1-1, 25-25-25)

EDIT: I have purchased 2 more battle chests since I've initially made that post. ALL 4 are on the SAME pet server. I am thinking all new accounts will be going on that pet server. My guess is they went a little like this: They took the player pool before MoP came out, they estimated the number of pet servers they needed and they split the players into these servers. Then, they made a new pet server and started shipping the new accounts on there and I'm guessing they will keep doing so until it's full, then they will proceed to make a new one. I really hope this is not how things work because this will ruin any of my future attempts at having this exploit work for me, but logical conclusions lead me to believe this is how it works.

At last, I would like to find someone in the same situation who's perhaps willing to swap accounts suggesting my RAF match your account and yours obviously has to match mine. If you want to give it a shot, PM me

PS: If you have ANY infos about pet servers or conclusions that you came to and that I havn't, please share them

----------


## Alfalfa

Unable to queue with the only other account I have. Tried different combos, etc etc, nothing. Really wish I could get this to work. Different queue times always. 

Maybe it has to do with amount of pet battle achievements. This is really irritating.

----------


## DrMight

> Great script, thanks, mate!
> 
> Can you add Pause or Stop hotkey?
> Sometimes STEP 4 doesn't have time to click, because the panel with the acception disappears before the cursor will find image(accept.bmp). Can the step 4 to find quickly accept.bmp?
> 
> 
> Sorry for bad english (


The images are searched for 10times per second, and it clicks it as soon as it appears.

If the Accept Window disappears really fast, it would mean someone else use the same Pet Setup as you, and abandon/decline the invite.
If the Accept Window stays up for a really long time, and it still doesnt click it, Id try replacing the accept.bmp (remember 24bit).

For all those wondering, atleast EU is working like a charm.
When queues are taking unusual long, switching pet setup usually fix this.

Working on a new version of my script, and it'll most likely be complete later today.
I've added a GUI to easier manage WoW-windows (no more use of alt+tab), aswell as added a mode for leveling 2 characters/ leveling pets.

----------


## Hybrin

> Unable to queue with the only other account I have. Tried different combos, etc etc, nothing. Really wish I could get this to work. Different queue times always. 
> 
> Maybe it has to do with amount of pet battle achievements. This is really irritating.


Has nothing to do with pet battle achievements, Started on 0 on one account and 110 on another, 0 So to speak meaning just pet level achievement - 1-25

----------


## DrMight

New Version ready, this time with GUI aswell as support for leveling 2 characters or 2 pets (switch on winning).




The script can be downloaded here: petbattles.rar - 3.0 MB (Mirror) (Source + x86 & x64 version)



```
#include <ImageSearch.au3>
#include <GUIComboBox.au3>
#include <WindowsConstants.au3>
#include <GuiConstantsEx.au3>
#include <Constants.au3>
#include <StaticConstants.au3>

HotKeySet("{F9}", "ExitProg")

Func ExitProg()  
   $Go = False
   Sleep(100)
   WinSetTitle("PB-WoW1", "", "World of Warcraft")
   WinSetTitle("PB-WoW2", "", "World of Warcraft")
   WinSetTitle("PB-Win", "", "World of Warcraft")
   WinSetTitle("PB-Lose", "", "World of Warcraft")
   Sleep(100)
   Exit 0
EndFunc

$Go = False
$Step = 0
$Search = 0
;$saveStep = 0
$selectType = 0
$checkCorrect = 0
$buttonWoW1 = 0
$buttonWoW2 = 0
$buttonStart = 0
$buttonResetSoft = 0
$buttonResetHard = 0
$buttonExit = 0
$buttonCounter = 0
$battleModeNum = 0
;$saveMode = 0
$battleMode = 0
$toWin = 0
$msg = 0
#Find button
$FB_X=0
$FB_Y=0
#Accept button
$AB_X=0
$AB_Y=0
#First Pet
$FP_X=0
$FP_Y=0
#Forfeit flag
$FF_X=0
$FF_Y=0 

GUI()

Func checkSettings()
   $battleMode = GUICtrlRead($selectType)
   If $battleMode = "OneChar" Then
	  GUICtrlSetData($buttonWoW1, "PB-Win")
	  GUICtrlSetData($buttonWoW2, "PB-Lose")
	  WinSetTitle("PB-WoW1", "", "World of Warcraft")
	  WinSetTitle("PB-WoW2", "", "World of Warcraft")
	  $battleModeNum = 1
	  GUICtrlSetState($buttonWoW1,$GUI_ENABLE)
	  GUICtrlSetState($buttonWoW2,$GUI_ENABLE)
   ElseIf $battleMode = "TwoChars" Then
	  GUICtrlSetData($buttonWoW1, "PB-WoW1")
	  GUICtrlSetData($buttonWoW2, "PB-WoW2")
	  WinSetTitle("PB-Win", "", "World of Warcraft")
	  WinSetTitle("PB-Lose", "", "World of Warcraft")
	  $battleModeNum = 2
	  GUICtrlSetState($buttonWoW1,$GUI_ENABLE)
	  GUICtrlSetState($buttonWoW2,$GUI_ENABLE)
   ElseIf $battleMode = "TwoPets" Then
	  GUICtrlSetData($buttonWoW1, "PB-WoW1")
	  GUICtrlSetData($buttonWoW2, "PB-WoW2")
	  WinSetTitle("PB-Win", "", "World of Warcraft")
	  WinSetTitle("PB-Lose", "", "World of Warcraft")
	  $battleModeNum = 2
	  GUICtrlSetState($buttonWoW1,$GUI_ENABLE)
	  GUICtrlSetState($buttonWoW2,$GUI_ENABLE)
   EndIf
   ;$saveMode = $battleModeNum
   ;$oponentCheck = GUICtrlRead($checkCorrect)
   ;MsgBox(0,"test","  " & $oponentCheck & " aa " & $battleMode)
EndFunc

Func setWindowTitle($newTitle)
   WinSetTitle("World of Warcraft", "", $newTitle)
   $buttonCounter = $buttonCounter + 1
   If $buttonCounter = 2 Then
	  GUICtrlSetState($buttonStart, $GUI_ENABLE)
   EndIf
EndFunc
Func GUI()
   $startGUI = GUICreate("PetBattler",210,190,270,175)
   ;$checkCorrect = GUICtrlCreateCheckbox("Check oponent",5,5,50,20)
   GUICtrlCreateLabel("What to level:",20,20,75,20)
   $selectType = GUICtrlCreateCombo("",105,20,75,20)
   GUICtrlSetData($selectType, "OneChar|TwoChars|TwoPets")
   GUICtrlCreateLabel("Set Window Names: ",20,55,150,20)
   $buttonWoW1 = GUICtrlCreateButton("PB-Win",33,75,70,30)
   GUICtrlSetState($buttonWoW1,$GUI_DISABLE)
   $buttonWoW2 = GUICtrlCreateButton("PB-Lose",108,75,70,30)
   GUICtrlSetState($buttonWoW2,$GUI_DISABLE)
   $buttonStart = GUICtrlCreateButton("Start",33,110,70,30) ;70/33
   GUICtrlSetState($buttonStart, $GUI_DISABLE)
   ;$buttonResetSoft = GUICtrlCreateButton("Soft Reset",108,110,70,15)
   ;$buttonResetHard = GUICtrlCreateButton("Hard Reset",108,125,70,15)
   $buttonResetHard = GUICtrlCreateButton("Reset",108,110,70,30)
   $buttonExit = GUICtrlCreateButton("Exit (F9)",108,145,70,30)
EndFunc

While 1
	  GUISetState(@SW_SHOW)
	  $msg = GUIGetMsg()
	  ;If $msg = $checkCorrect Then checkSettings()
	  If $msg = $selectType Then checkSettings()
	  If $msg = $buttonWoW1 Then setWindowTitle(GUICtrlRead($buttonWoW1))
	  If $msg = $buttonWoW1 Then GUICtrlSetState($buttonWoW1,$GUI_DISABLE)
	  If $msg = $buttonWoW2 Then setWindowTitle(GUICtrlRead($buttonWoW2))
	  If $msg = $buttonWoW2 Then GUICtrlSetState($buttonWoW2,$GUI_DISABLE)
	  If $msg = $buttonStart Then StartStop()
	  ;If $msg = $buttonResetSoft Then ResetSoft()
	  If $msg = $buttonResetHard Then ResetHard()
	  If $msg = $buttonExit Then ExitProg()
   While $Go = True
	  While $battleModeNum = 1
		 While $Step = 0
			Sleep(500)
			WinActivate("PB-Lose")
			Sleep(200)
			Send("{ENTER}")
			Sleep(500)
			Send('/run PetBattleFrame.BottomFrame.ForfeitButton:SetScript("OnClick", function() C_PetBattles.ForfeitGame() end)')
			Sleep(500)
			Send("{ENTER}")
			Sleep(500)
			MouseMove(0,0,1)
			$Step = 1
		 WEnd
		 While $Step = 1
			WinActivate("PB-Win")
			Sleep(100)
			$Search = _ImageSearch('find.bmp', 1, $FB_X, $FB_Y, 100)
			If $Search = 1 Then
			   MouseClick("left",$FB_X, $FB_Y,1)
			   Sleep(150)
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   sleep(200)
			   $Step = 2
			EndIf
		 WEnd
		 While $Step = 2
			WinActivate("PB-Lose")
			Sleep(100)
			$Search = _ImageSearch('find.bmp', 1, $FB_X, $FB_Y, 100)
			If $Search = 1 Then
			   MouseClick("left",$FB_X, $FB_Y,1)
			   Sleep(150)
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   sleep(200)
			   $Step = 3
			EndIf
		 WEnd	  
		 While $Step = 3
			WinActivate("PB-Win")
			Sleep(100)
			$Search = _ImageSearch('accept.bmp', 1, $AB_X, $AB_Y, 100)
			If $Search = 1 Then		 
			   MouseClick("left", $AB_X, $AB_Y, 1)
			   Sleep(150)
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   Sleep(200)
			   $Step = 4
			EndIf
		 WEnd
		 While $Step = 4
			WinActivate("PB-Lose")
			Sleep(100)
			$Search = _ImageSearch('accept.bmp', 1, $AB_X, $AB_Y, 100)
			If $Search = 1 Then		 
			   MouseClick("left", $AB_X, $AB_Y, 1)
			   Sleep(150)
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   Sleep(200)
			   $Step = 5
			EndIf
		 WEnd
		 While $Step = 5
			WinActivate("PB-Win")
			Sleep(100)
			$Search = _ImageSearch('pet1.bmp', 1, $FP_X, $FP_Y, 100)
			If $Search = 1 Then
			   MouseClick("left", $FP_X, $FP_Y, 1)
			   Sleep(150)
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   Sleep(200)
			   $Step = 6
			EndIf
			Sleep(10)
			$Search = _ImageSearch('pet2.bmp', 1, $FP_X, $FP_Y, 100)
			If $Search = 1 Then
			   MouseClick("left", $FP_X, $FP_Y, 1)
			   Sleep(150)
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   Sleep(200)
			   $Step = 6
			EndIf
		 WEnd
		 While $Step = 6
			WinActivate("PB-Lose")
			Sleep(100)
			$Search = _ImageSearch('forfeit.bmp', 1, $FF_X, $FF_Y, 100)
			If $Search = 1 Then
			   MouseClick("left", $FF_X, $FF_Y, 1)
			   Sleep(150)
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   Sleep(2500)
			   $Step = 7
			EndIf
		 WEnd
		 While $Step = 7
			WinActivate("PB-Lose")
			Sleep(100)
			$Search = _ImageSearch('find.bmp', 1, $FB_X, $FB_Y, 80)
			If $Search = 1 Then
			   Sleep(500)
			   $Step = 1
			EndIf
		 WEnd	  
	  WEnd
	  While $battleModeNum = 2
		 While $Step = 0
			Sleep(500)
			WinActivate("PB-WoW1")
			Sleep(200)
			Send("{ENTER}")
			Sleep(500)
			Send('/run PetBattleFrame.BottomFrame.ForfeitButton:SetScript("OnClick", function() C_PetBattles.ForfeitGame() end)')
			Sleep(500)
			Send("{ENTER}")
			Sleep(500)
			WinActivate("PB-WoW2")
			Sleep(200)
			Send("{ENTER}")
			Sleep(500)
			Send('/run PetBattleFrame.BottomFrame.ForfeitButton:SetScript("OnClick", function() C_PetBattles.ForfeitGame() end)')
			Sleep(500)
			Send("{ENTER}")
			Sleep(500)
			MouseMove(0,0,1)
			$toWin = "WoW1"
			$Step = 1
		 WEnd
		 While $Step = 1
			If $toWin = "WoW1" Then
			   WinActivate("PB-WoW1")
			Else
			   WinActivate("PB-WoW2")
			EndIf
			Sleep(100)
			$Search = _ImageSearch('find.bmp', 1, $FB_X, $FB_Y, 100)
			If $Search = 1 Then
			   MouseClick("left",$FB_X, $FB_Y,1)
			   Sleep(100)
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   sleep(200)
			   $Step = 2
			EndIf
		 WEnd
		 While $Step = 2
			If $toWin = "WoW1" Then
			   WinActivate("PB-WoW2")
			Else
			   WinActivate("PB-WoW1")
			EndIf	
			Sleep(100)
			$Search = _ImageSearch('find.bmp', 1, $FB_X, $FB_Y, 100)
			If $Search = 1 Then
			   MouseClick("left",$FB_X, $FB_Y,1)
			   Sleep(100)
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   sleep(200)
			   $Step = 3
			EndIf
		 WEnd	  
		 While $Step = 3
			If $toWin = "WoW1" Then
			   WinActivate("PB-WoW1")
			Else
			   WinActivate("PB-WoW2")
			EndIf
			Sleep(100)
			$Search = _ImageSearch('accept.bmp', 1, $AB_X, $AB_Y, 100)
			If $Search = 1 Then		 
			   MouseClick("left", $AB_X, $AB_Y, 1)
			   Sleep(100)
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   Sleep(200)
			   $Step = 4
			EndIf
		 WEnd
		 While $Step = 4
			If $toWin = "WoW1" Then
			   WinActivate("PB-WoW2")
			Else
			   WinActivate("PB-WoW1")
			EndIf	
			Sleep(100)
			$Search = _ImageSearch('accept.bmp', 1, $AB_X, $AB_Y, 100)
			If $Search = 1 Then		 
			   MouseClick("left", $AB_X, $AB_Y, 1)
			   Sleep(100)
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   Sleep(200)
			   $Step = 5
			EndIf
		 WEnd
		 While $Step = 5
			If $toWin = "WoW1" Then
			   WinActivate("PB-WoW1")
			Else
			   WinActivate("PB-WoW2")
			EndIf
			;;WinActivate("PB-Win")
			Sleep(100)
			$Search = _ImageSearch('pet1.bmp', 1, $FP_X, $FP_Y, 100)
			If $Search = 1 Then
			   MouseClick("left", $FP_X, $FP_Y, 1)
			   Sleep(100)
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   Sleep(200)
			   $Step = 6
			EndIf
			Sleep(10)
			$Search = _ImageSearch('pet2.bmp', 1, $FP_X, $FP_Y, 100)
			If $Search = 1 Then
			   MouseClick("left", $FP_X, $FP_Y, 1)
			   Sleep(100)
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   Sleep(200)
			   $Step = 6
			EndIf			
		 WEnd
		 While $Step = 6
			If $toWin = "WoW1" Then
			   WinActivate("PB-WoW2")
			Else
			   WinActivate("PB-WoW1")
			EndIf			
			;;WinActivate("PB-Lose")
			Sleep(100)
			$Search = _ImageSearch('forfeit.bmp', 1, $FF_X, $FF_Y, 100)
			If $Search = 1 Then
			   MouseClick("left", $FF_X, $FF_Y, 1)
			   Sleep(100)
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   Sleep(2500)
			   $Step = 7
			EndIf
		 WEnd
		 While $Step = 7
			If $toWin = "WoW1" Then
			   WinActivate("PB-WoW2")
			Else
			   WinActivate("PB-WoW1")
			EndIf
			;;WinActivate("PB-Lose")
			Sleep(100)
			$Search = _ImageSearch('find.bmp', 1, $FB_X, $FB_Y, 80)
			If $Search = 1 Then
			   Sleep(500)
			   If $toWin = "WoW1" Then
				  $toWin = "WoW2"
			   Else
				  $toWin = "WoW1"
			   EndIf
			   Sleep(100)
			   $Step = 1
			EndIf
		 WEnd	 
	  WEnd
   WEnd
WEnd


Func StartStop()
	If $Go = False Then
	  ;$Step = $saveStep
	  ;$battleModeNum = $saveMode
	  ;$saveMode = 0
	  ;$saveStep = 0
	  $Go = True
	  ;HotKeySet("{F8}", "StartStop") 
	  Sleep(200)
	;ElseIf $Go = True Then
	  ;$Go = False
	  ;$Search = 0
	  ;$saveStep = $Step
	  ;$Step = 99
	  ;$saveMode = $battleModeNum
	  ;$battleModeNum = 99
	  ;WinActivate("PetBattler")
	  ;Sleep(200)
	EndIf
EndFunc
Func ResetSoft()
   $saveStep = 1
EndFunc
Func ResetHard()
   Sleep(100)
   WinSetTitle("PB-WoW1", "", "World of Warcraft")
   WinSetTitle("PB-WoW2", "", "World of Warcraft")
   WinSetTitle("PB-Win", "", "World of Warcraft")
   WinSetTitle("PB-Lose", "", "World of Warcraft")
   WinSetTitle("0", "", "World of Warcraft")
   WinSetTitle("0", "", "World of Warcraft")
   WinSetTitle("0", "", "World of Warcraft")
   $Go = False
   $Step = 0
   $saveStep = 0
   $buttonCounter = 0
   $battleModeNum = 0
   $toWin = 0
   #Find button
   $FB_X=0
   $FB_Y=0
   #Accept button
   $AB_X=0
   $AB_Y=0
   #First Pet
   $FP_X=0
   $FP_Y=0
   #Forfeit flag
   $FF_X=0
   $FF_Y=0    
   GUICtrlSetData($selectType,"")
   GUICtrlSetData($selectType,"OneChar|TwoChars|TwoPets")
   GUICtrlSetState($buttonWoW1,$GUI_DISABLE)
   GUICtrlSetState($buttonWoW2,$GUI_DISABLE)
   GUICtrlSetState($buttonStart, $GUI_DISABLE)
   Sleep(100)
EndFunc
```

----------


## mackank

I am right now getting around 8 million exp a hour in lvl 87, is that what I should be expecting or has it been nerfed? Using 25-6-1 pets and queues are always less then a minute

----------


## Alfalfa

> Has nothing to do with pet battle achievements, Started on 0 on one account and 110 on another, 0 So to speak meaning just pet level achievement - 1-25


So my hypothesis is wrong. "Battlegroups" appear to be completely random and unchangeable. Is there anything I can do short of buying another battlechest?

----------


## Fujik

> So my hypothesis is wrong. "Battlegroups" appear to be completely random and unchangeable. Is there anything I can do short of buying another battlechest?


My 4 new RaF accounts(which were made exclusively for this exploit) happen to be on the same pet's battlegroup, and I'm ready to bet that they are on the same Battlegroup as your new account too, therefore I think buying more battlechests won't solve it. I'm not sure yet as I've been trying to isolate the factors that could be influential to what pet bgroup you're on, but I believe that your best bet is to ask your friends for old accounts that they will never use again and perhaps scroll of rezz them to check if they are sharing your pet's bgroup. All the new accounts seem to go to the same BGroup.

----------


## TuraelDX

this tutorial works on same realm and 2 accounts?

----------


## Alfalfa

> My 4 new RaF accounts(which were made exclusively for this exploit) happen to be on the same pet's battlegroup, and I'm ready to bet that they are on the same Battlegroup as your new account too, therefore I think buying more battlechests won't solve it. I'm not sure yet as I've been trying to isolate the factors that could be influential to what pet bgroup you're on, but I believe that your best bet is to ask your friends for old accounts that they will never use again and perhaps scroll of rezz them to check if they are sharing your pet's bgroup. All the new accounts seem to go to the same BGroup.


ok, my account is 6 months old and my other account is 2 months old. My friend, who's account is 2+ years old, was able to queue against me. Do you think age is the primary factor? At this point it seems all random.




> this tutorial works on same realm and 2 accounts?


Yes, realm did not matter.

----------


## robcat93

Yea not getting paired instantly. Take like 10mins for me.

----------


## bulzap

Lvling atm. so far lvl 40 (started already at lvl 1). Working perfectly with DrMight program. I had to take new screenshot when using 1024x768 - but after I did that it worked perfectly. The queu time is the same as when I first tried this exploit (shortly after this thread wsa created). Queu time between 5 seconds and 40 seconds normally. I did get to lvl 25 on 1,5 hour.

----------


## Alfalfa

Is there anything that the unfortunate of us can do to get paired correctly?

----------


## darkayo

3 x 1-90 : no heirloom , 1 day 10 hour / char.
So good  :Big Grin:

----------


## DrMight

> ok, my account is 6 months old and my other account is 2 months old. My friend, who's account is 2+ years old, was able to queue against me. Do you think age is the primary factor? At this point it seems all random.
> 
> Yes, realm did not matter.


Tried queueing 6year account with 3year acc, no luck, but 2x 6years worked for me.
Friend of mine though, got 6year account and 6days old battlechest queued up against eachother.

Realm/Faction/Level/Achievements/Mails in mailbox/etc.. does not matter either.

So yeah, would seem all random.

----------


## freeloading

> Is there anything that the unfortunate of us can do to get paired correctly?


Yes keep buying lots of Battlechest!!!!

----------


## nexaren

So 5.3 drops today... Will this wonderful trick receive the unwanted attention of Blizzard? Why must server up time be so far off! (US that is.)

----------


## ciso77

I hope not. I don't know how much this is really affecting the game on a large scale because first you have to have 2 accounts to really go through it fast. How else would they design the game mechanic to ensure the pet battles were fair? I think it would require some game mechanic redesign and I'm hoping that worst case it would take more time to fix it.

----------


## bulzap

Realms up - MMO-Champion BlueTracker 

They should be up now. Can someone on US check if it still works?

----------


## Veritas

Still works perfectly on US, just tested.  :Cool:

----------


## TuraelDX

need an character an archivement over 100? with 2 different accounts 7-1-1 dont work for me one character with archivement under 100. with other account over 100 archivement works oO

----------


## nexaren

Hooray, still works on US. Off to 90 we go!

----------


## Homercopter

Attachment 14038

Dr.Might could you please help me, running 1920x1028 window

----------


## Jnorth

Haven't been able to get Dr.Might's script working, would like to get in on this while it's still working.

----------


## robcat93

Same Dr.Might. Ill give you a little something if you fix it :P

----------


## Thelmogaver

is the 85-90 reduction now affected? 33% less xp way faster to lvl

----------


## DrMight

> Attachment 14038
> 
> Dr.Might could you please help me, running 1920x1028 window


Use an external image-host, as attachments here must be verified by a mod/admin before made available for others to view (takes long if it happens at all)
I prefer imgur myself.




> Same Dr.Might. Ill give you a little something if you fix it :P


I've been made aware of that the .exe-files are not running as intended, in which case I recommend you download AutoIT and run the PetBattles.au3 script instead.
Other than that, I'm not aware of any bugs. Me and a couple of friends are running the very same script witout issues.




> Haven't been able to get Dr.Might's script working, would like to get in on this while it's still working.


The .rar-file is an archive file just as .zip. You need WinRar or 7zip to extract the contents.

Replace the images as shown in readme.png with images of your own, and you should be good to go.




> is the 85-90 reduction now affected? 33% less xp way faster to lvl


EU realms cant get online fast enough, lol.

----------


## wishkeeper

seems nerfed on us realms

----------


## Yamakid

> is the 85-90 reduction now affected? 33% less xp way faster to lvl


Yeshhh Omnomnomm imma eat dem levels :3
Gonna be so fast now with this way of leveling!



> EU realms cant get online fast enough, lol.


Idd.. I am sitting in front of my PC doing nothing waiting for the servers to come up.. :[

----------


## Longfire

eh my pet battles battlegroup is shit lol

----------


## Homercopter

Can someone confirm that EU is still working?

----------


## DrMight

> Can someone confirm that EU is still working?


 ~11.5M exp/hr on lvl 85 char, still works like a charm.

----------


## Homercopter

Dr. Might are there any conditions for the images i have to replace, a defined length or height?

----------


## DrMight

> Dr. Might are there any conditions for the images i have to replace, a defined length or height?


Length and height doesnt matter at all, the script clicks at the exact center of the image, when it finds the spot in WoW.
What matters though is that you take screenshot with the same resolution as you intend to run the script with, aswell as keeping the scale 1:1.

----------


## TuraelDX

Works on eu servers with 5.3! 1-61 in 4 hours

----------


## Tyrelio

Anyone can help with this? Im trying 2 char 8lvl and 61lvl, 1 pet 25 and 2 pets 1, but queue so bad..

----------


## Homercopter

Attachment 14053
It crashes after this command "/run PetBattleFrame.BottomFrame.ForfeitButton:SetScript("OnClick", function() C_PetBattles.ForfeitGame() end)". I don't know it crashes because of my german version, but it all crashes after about 5 seconds.

----------


## TuraelDX

> Anyone can help with this? Im trying 2 char 8lvl and 61lvl, 1 pet 25 and 2 pets 1, but queue so bad..


25-1-5 / 25-1-5
25-4-7 / 25-4-7
25-2-2 / 25-2-2

its better x-1-1 use to many people..

----------


## bulzap

I am not getting any queus anymore. Been using the same petbattle setup and characters as before patch. I have done over 1000 petbattles with thoose 2 characters and now suddenly today it doesn't get any queu at all. I tried to change the petlvls I am using but nothing is helping.

----------


## nexaren

> I am not getting any queus anymore. Been using the same petbattle setup and characters as before patch. I have done over 1000 petbattles with thoose 2 characters and now suddenly today it doesn't get any queu at all. I tried to change the petlvls I am using but nothing is helping.


I can report similar findings. Queue times of <30 seconds prior to today's rolling restarts and afterwards (the 2nd restart to be specific) it won't queue at all. US server.

Edit to update: Strangest thing... Got home from work where I attempted the pet battles and got nowhere and when I queued up at home they went through instantly and I'm back to business as usual leveling my toons. Not sure what was up earlier. In any case, onward!  :Smile:

----------


## bulzap

> I am not getting any queus anymore. Been using the same petbattle setup and characters as before patch. I have done over 1000 petbattles with thoose 2 characters and now suddenly today it doesn't get any queu at all. I tried to change the petlvls I am using but nothing is helping.


Tried to relog, tried a new computer, tried new areas, tried 2 other characters. Non of it works - and the 2 accounts used to get paired instantly before.

----------


## ergosumbi

> Tried to relog, tried a new computer, tried new areas, tried 2 other characters. Non of it works - and the 2 accounts used to get paired instantly before.


Aye, having the same issue since 5.3 hit in EU. Setup that did 1800+ games against each other is now in 10+ min queues without finding a game. Tried different pets(and lvl's), characters and servers

----------


## robcat93

@Dr.Might Thats probably why mine didn't work. So you just replace your images in the RAR with your own? LoL i should read things before hand :P Thanks

----------


## BadFuryWarrior

No longer works. Hotfixed.

----------


## xjustinrossx

still working for me. 
been sitting here watching movies and leveling alts

----------


## THMZZ

yep seems to be hotfixed, at least for me. Used two accounts which had both over 3000 pvp pet battles done, and now when i wake up it doesn't work. shame..

----------


## xjustinrossx

yeah thats really weird, im seriously sitting here pet battling watching movies on netflix. maybe i shouldnt logout til 90 haha

----------


## BadFuryWarrior

> yeah thats really weird, im seriously sitting here pet battling watching movies on netflix. maybe i shouldnt logout til 90 haha


Not really, it's obviously a hotfix being applied to realms in succession.

----------


## DrMight

This could have something to do with the rolling restarts they've been having this morning (EU).

The only way I see they'd "hotfix" this though, without making greater changes, is to randomize the Pet Battle -Battlegroups.

I've noticed nothing yet though, just logged on and started leveling as usual. Closing in on 5000 battles won now.

----------


## Dozza

Doesnt work for me either. Cant match up with my 2nd acc

----------


## robcat93

Still working Horde US

Edit: @DrMight i switched those pictures and i get a error line 7 script x64.....

----------


## DrMight

> Still working Horde US
> 
> Edit: @DrMight i switched those pictures and i get a error line 7 script x64.....


Written it a few times already, but whatever, atleast my post count goes up..


I've been made aware of that the .exe-files are not running as intended, in which case I recommend you download AutoIT and run the PetBattles.au3 script instead.

Does the x86 work? Could be the .dll bugging in some way..

----------


## BadFuryWarrior

Okay it's working for me again. I think it might be based around battlegroups you get put into. So try relogging if you can't get it to work.

----------


## nexaren

Working for me still as of 6:00 AM (EST) on a US server. Rolling restarts yet again today around 10:00 local time so time will tell if any bandaid has been applied to this. Until then, game on!

----------


## Dozza

Working like a charm "again" ... Relogged a few times with my alt for the right battlepet grp!! lvl90 here i come!

----------


## afghanjohnny

Known issues for 5.3... I wonder why?  :Wink: 

*UI
Starter Editions are unable to engage in Pet Battles.

----------


## Rugggles

I can't seem to match up with the desired person. -.- 
I keep relogging and it doesn't seem to help. 
Any suggestions?

----------


## gippy

yeah, i cant seem to match up with the account i've done about 2k battles with. Both mop enabled too

----------


## bulzap

I did try to relog (more then 10 times) , switch computer, restart my internet basicly everything and non of it worked to make the 2 accounts face each other again (did around 2k matches pre 5.3). But after getting access to a 3rd account everything is now working again. I still cannot get matched with the first account, they are both pretty old and both MOP accounts that is actively been played besides the petbattles. 
So my suggestion is : find someone new.

----------


## Pwnyrider123

for me the script stops working after around 15 petbattles... it just stops qeueing or sometimes it even stucks while a battle without forfeiting. someone else got this issue or can someone help me pls?

----------


## TuraelDX

Script Works fine for me. I Have leveling 4 90 in 4 days.

----------


## Kcquipor

Seens Fixed on Silvermoon EU , both char +5min in queue <.<

----------


## TuraelDX

Works after patch and restart last night in eu. Its not fixed time to wait for battle 5 seconds on me.

----------


## Rugggles

Would anyone like to try this with me? I can't seem to get it to work with my friend :/

----------


## TuraelDX

Hmm eu fixed?

----------


## darkayo

> Hmm eu fixed?


No, still working this morning, my 4th char ^^ 1-90

----------


## TuraelDX

Ok Works lol.. Bug by xD

----------


## HikenNoAce

tried with 3difrent accs 3 difrent chars and still cant get it work can some one please explain me on private message what and how to do

----------


## Tgwmos

working for me on EU, same accounts I used last time - doing it by hand and not using a script or anything, takes ~1min for queue to pop same as it was before for me

----------


## abcqq

> No, still working this morning, my 4th char ^^ 1-90


how fast are you 1-90? i thought this only works well from 85 to 90

----------


## tochybaja

How i can turn off exp gain for battle pets?

edit; nvm ;D

----------


## rxwarfare

This working US side ?

----------


## TuraelDX

> how fast are you 1-90? i thought this only works well from 85 to 90


1-90 with ep gear 20 hours +-




> This working US side ?


yes eu+us

----------


## HikenNoAce

why no one give's any othere iinfo on this ? please some one send me a msg with info how to complete it

----------


## DrMight

> why no one give's any othere iinfo on this ? please some one send me a msg with info how to complete it


Read the thread, everything you need to know is explained several times.
Theres also a couple of different scripts to automate everything when you're set.

Good luck.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## phannes1987

So just wanted to let you know...

started this yesterday. Bought a battlechest and used it on a second b.net account. Leveling the Pets to 25 was the hardest part(because of the level difference not always teaming up the two accounts,sometimes some random people). After i got the pets to 25 it worked flawless :O

I am so amazed ... started leveling yesterday at ~22.00 till 04.00 today morning(char is already 54 ^^).

Thanks DrMight for your awesome Script ... the only problem i have it won't run on a virtualmachine ... maybe a problem of the resolution?

Today 16.00 - 20.30 Char is 67 .... AWESOME!

----------


## Shintr

I got banned (72 hour ban) for doing this. Leveled a druid completely afk from 1-90. So watch out guys, they can detect it  :Wink:  just a heads up

----------


## CrazyBaller

does this work with a level 1 account and a level 90 account? to powerlevel the level 1?

----------


## Homercopter

EU still working like a charm

----------


## Kcquipor

for me it doesn't work :s they never match :s

----------


## TuraelDX

> I got banned (72 hour ban) for doing this. Leveled a druid completely afk from 1-90. So watch out guys, they can detect it  just a heads up


bullshit..never so hard laughing

----------


## Veritas

Just confirming this is still working as of 11:52 pm Eastern time US
also
just got a brand new character no heirlooms, no anything from 1-90 in 23.5 hours.  :Cool:

----------


## phannes1987

So just wanna let you know,my first char dinged 90 today with this method...

at level 18 i installed an addon to track my leveltime and xp/hour.

And this is what i got:

*Time to Level*

Level 18 - 19: 7 minutes, 59 seconds -- Total: 5 hours, 7 minutes
Level 19 - 20: 7 minutes, 4 seconds -- Total: 5 hours, 14 minutes
Level 20 - 21: 6 minutes, 28 seconds -- Total: 5 hours, 20 minutes
Level 21 - 22: 6 minutes, 59 seconds -- Total: 5 hours, 27 minutes
Level 22 - 23: 7 minutes, 3 seconds -- Total: 5 hours, 34 minutes
Level 23 - 24: 6 minutes, 58 seconds -- Total: 5 hours, 41 minutes
Level 24 - 25: 6 minutes, 58 seconds -- Total: 5 hours, 48 minutes
Level 25 - 26: 7 minutes, 33 seconds -- Total: 5 hours, 56 minutes
Level 26 - 27: 6 minutes, 59 seconds -- Total: 6 hours, 3 minutes
Level 27 - 28: 8 minutes, 0 seconds -- Total: 6 hours, 11 minutes
Level 28 - 29: 7 minutes, 30 seconds -- Total: 6 hours, 18 minutes
Level 29 - 30: 8 minutes, 0 seconds -- Total: 6 hours, 26 minutes
Level 30 - 31: 7 minutes, 59 seconds -- Total: 6 hours, 34 minutes
Level 31 - 32: 8 minutes, 30 seconds -- Total: 6 hours, 43 minutes
Level 32 - 33: 8 minutes, 33 seconds -- Total: 6 hours, 51 minutes
Level 33 - 34: 7 minutes, 58 seconds -- Total: 6 hours, 59 minutes
Level 34 - 35: 8 minutes, 30 seconds -- Total: 7 hours, 8 minutes
Level 35 - 36: 8 minutes, 29 seconds -- Total: 7 hours, 16 minutes
Level 36 - 37: 8 minutes, 30 seconds -- Total: 7 hours, 25 minutes
Level 37 - 38: 8 minutes, 31 seconds -- Total: 7 hours, 33 minutes
Level 38 - 39: 8 minutes, 31 seconds -- Total: 7 hours, 42 minutes 
Level 39 - 40: 8 minutes, 59 seconds -- Total: 7 hours, 51 minutes
Level 40 - 41: 10 minutes, 59 seconds -- Total: 8 hours, 2 minutes
Level 41 - 42: 10 minutes, 31 seconds -- Total: 8 hours, 12 minutes
Level 42 - 43: 11 minutes, 28 seconds -- Total: 8 hours, 24 minutes
Level 43 - 44: 11 minutes, 4 seconds -- Total: 8 hours, 35 minutes
Level 44 - 45: 10 minutes, 57 seconds -- Total: 8 hours, 46 minutes
Level 45 - 46: 11 minutes, 0 seconds -- Total: 8 hours, 57 minutes
Level 46 - 47: 11 minutes, 35 seconds -- Total: 9 hours, 8 minutes
Level 47 - 48: 10 minutes, 57 seconds -- Total: 9 hours, 19 minutes
Level 48 - 49: 11 minutes, 29 seconds -- Total: 9 hours, 31 minutes
Level 49 - 50: 11 minutes, 30 seconds -- Total: 9 hours, 42 minutes
Level 50 - 51: 10 minutes, 59 seconds -- Total: 9 hours, 53 minutes
Level 51 - 52: 11 minutes, 30 seconds -- Total: 10 hours, 5 minutes
Level 52 - 53: 11 minutes, 32 seconds -- Total: 10 hours, 16 minutes
Level 53 - 54: 40 minutes, 13 seconds -- Total: 10 hours, 57 minutes
Level 54 - 55: 11 minutes, 33 seconds -- Total: 11 hours, 8 minutes
Level 55 - 56: 12 minutes, 0 seconds -- Total: 11 hours, 20 minutes
Level 56 - 57: 11 minutes, 27 seconds -- Total: 11 hours, 32 minutes
Level 57 - 58: 12 minutes, 3 seconds -- Total: 11 hours, 44 minutes
Level 58 - 59: 12 minutes, 0 seconds -- Total: 11 hours, 56 minutes
Level 59 - 60: 12 minutes, 1 second -- Total: 12 hours, 8 minutes
Level 60 - 61: 19 minutes, 57 seconds -- Total: 12 hours, 28 minutes
Level 61 - 62: 20 minutes, 32 seconds -- Total: 12 hours, 48 minutes
Level 62 - 63: 22 minutes, 29 seconds -- Total: 13 hours, 11 minutes
Level 63 - 64: 24 minutes, 0 seconds -- Total: 13 hours, 35 minutes
Level 64 - 65: 26 minutes, 0 seconds -- Total: 14 hours, 1 minute
Level 65 - 66: 28 minutes, 1 second -- Total: 14 hours, 29 minutes
Level 66 - 67: 29 minutes, 57 seconds -- Total: 14 hours, 59 minutes
Level 67 - 68: 1 hour, 24 minutes -- Total: 16 hours, 23 minutes
Level 68 - 69: 31 minutes, 29 seconds -- Total: 16 hours, 55 minutes
Level 69 - 70: 34 minutes, 31 seconds -- Total: 17 hours, 29 minutes
Level 70 - 71: 24 minutes, 29 seconds -- Total: 17 hours, 54 minutes
Level 71 - 72: 24 minutes, 30 seconds -- Total: 18 hours, 18 minutes
Level 72 - 73: 24 minutes, 31 seconds -- Total: 18 hours, 43 minutes
Level 73 - 74: 24 minutes, 30 seconds -- Total: 19 hours, 7 minutes
Level 74 - 75: 24 minutes, 30 seconds -- Total: 19 hours, 32 minutes
Level 75 - 76: 24 minutes, 29 seconds -- Total: 19 hours, 56 minutes
Level 76 - 77: 24 minutes, 31 seconds -- Total: 20 hours, 21 minutes
Level 77 - 78: 24 minutes, 30 seconds -- Total: 20 hours, 45 minutes
Level 78 - 79: 24 minutes, 27 seconds -- Total: 21 hours, 10 minutes
Level 79 - 80: 24 minutes, 32 seconds -- Total: 21 hours, 34 minutes
Level 80 - 81: 37 minutes, 0 seconds -- Total: 22 hours, 11 minutes
Level 81 - 82: 36 minutes, 59 seconds -- Total: 22 hours, 48 minutes
Level 82 - 83: 36 minutes, 29 seconds -- Total: 23 hours, 25 minutes
Level 83 - 84: 38 minutes, 32 seconds -- Total: 1 day, 0 hours
Level 84 - 85: 39 minutes, 59 seconds -- Total: 1 day, 0 hours
Level 85 - 86: 47 minutes, 33 seconds -- Total: 1 day, 1 hour
Level 86 - 87: 46 minutes, 57 seconds -- Total: 1 day, 2 hours
Level 87 - 88: 50 minutes, 58 seconds -- Total: 1 day, 3 hours
Level 88 - 89: 47 minutes, 1 second -- Total: 1 day, 3 hours
Level 89 - 90: 47 minutes, 32 seconds -- Total: 1 day, 4 hours


*# XP / Hour
*
18-19: 14200 / 0.13 = 106.722
19-20: 15400 / 0.12 = 130.754
20-21: 16600 / 0.11 = 154.020
21-22: 17900 / 0.12 = 153.794
22-23: 19200 / 0.12 = 163.404
23-24: 20400 / 0.12 = 175.693
24-25: 21800 / 0.12 = 187.751
25-26: 23100 / 0.13 = 183.576
26-27: 24400 / 0.12 = 209.642
27-28: 25800 / 0.13 = 193.500
28-29: 27100 / 0.13 = 216.800
29-30: 29000 / 0.13 = 217.500
30-31: 31000 / 0.13 = 232.985
31-32: 33300 / 0.14 = 235.058
32-33: 35700 / 0.14 = 250.526
33-34: 38400 / 0.13 = 289.205
34-35: 41100 / 0.14 = 290.117
35-36: 44000 / 0.14 = 311.198
36-37: 47000 / 0.14 = 331.764
37-38: 49900 / 0.14 = 351.545
38-39: 53000 / 0.14 = 373.385
39-40: 56200 / 0.15 = 375.361
40-41: 74300 / 0.18 = 405.887
41-42: 78500 / 0.18 = 447.860
42-43: 82800 / 0.19 = 433.255
43-44: 87100 / 0.18 = 472.228
44-45: 91600 / 0.18 = 501.917
45-46: 96300 / 0.18 = 525.272
46-47: 101000 / 0.19 = 523.165
47-48: 105800 / 0.18 = 579.726
48-49: 110700 / 0.19 = 578.403
49-50: 115700 / 0.19 = 603.652
50-51: 120900 / 0.18 = 660.455
51-52: 126100 / 0.19 = 657.913
52-53: 131500 / 0.19 = 684.104
53-54: 137000 / 0.67 = 204.392
54-55: 142500 / 0.19 = 740.259
55-56: 148200 / 0.20 = 741.000
56-57: 154000 / 0.19 = 806.986
57-58: 159900 / 0.20 = 796.182
58-59: 165800 / 0.20 = 829.000
59-60: 172000 / 0.20 = 858.807
60-61: 290000 / 0.33 = 872.180
61-62: 317000 / 0.34 = 926.298
62-63: 349000 / 0.37 = 931.356
63-64: 386000 / 0.40 = 965.000
64-65: 428000 / 0.43 = 987.692
65-66: 475000 / 0.47 = 1.017.251
66-67: 527000 / 0.50 = 1.055.759
67-68: 585000 / 1.41 = 4.14.403
68-69: 648000 / 0.52 = 1.234.939
69-70: 717000 / 0.58 = 1.246.354
70-71: 813000 / 0.41 = 1.992.375
71-72: 821000 / 0.41 = 2.010.612
72-73: 830000 / 0.41 = 2.031.271
73-74: 838000 / 0.41 = 2.052.244
74-75: 847000 / 0.41 = 2.074.285
75-76: 855000 / 0.41 = 2.095.302
76-77: 865000 / 0.41 = 2.116.927
77-78: 873000 / 0.41 = 2.137.959
78-79: 882000 / 0.41 = 2.164.417
79-80: 891000 / 0.41 = 2.179.076
80-81: 1686300 / 0.62 = 2.734.540
81-82: 2121500 / 0.62 = 3.441.820
82-83: 2669000 / 0.61 = 4.389.401
83-84: 3469000 / 0.64 = 5.401.557
84-85: 4583000 / 0.67 = 6.877.365
85-86: 8670000 / 0.79 = 10.940.063
86-87: 10050000 / 0.78 = 12.843.450
87-88: 12650000 / 0.85 = 14.892.086
88-89: 15250000 / 0.78 = 19.461.183
89-90: 18370000 / 0.79 = 23.187.938

----------


## darkayo

> how fast are you 1-90? i thought this only works well from 85 to 90


1-90 : 1 day 4-8 hours

----------


## Guvnor

> So just wanna let you know,my first char dinged 90 today with this method...
> 
> at level 18 i installed an addon to track my leveltime and xp/hour.
> 
> And this is what i got:
> 
> *Time to Level*
> 
> Level 18 - 19: 7 minutes, 59 seconds -- Total: 5 hours, 7 minutes
> ...


What addon and what script did you use??

----------


## Guvnor

> New Version ready, this time with GUI aswell as support for leveling 2 characters or 2 pets (switch on winning).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The script can be downloaded here: petbattles.rar - 3.0 MB (Mirror) (Source + x86 & x64 version)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do i make this work with 1280 x 768 resolution?

----------


## Homercopter

Just realised that the arsenal search function has the starting level in his database and not the actual exploited level. My character seems to be 64 because i started at lvl 64 to use this exploit, but he's 90 already. This could be a method to find all the players who used this exploit.

----------


## psychoduke

The autoit script isnt working for me, i replaced the .bmp but after i run the x64 version he types the macro -> error.

"Error: Subscript uzsed with non-Array variable."

And the in the x86 version he just types in the macro and then nothing..

using english version of wow.

edit: ive downloaded autoit und run the PetBattles.au3 - still does nothing after the macro is typed in.

edit2: using selfcompiled x86 with new .bmp's its finally working. thanks!

----------


## AtakQc

> The autoit script isnt working for me, i replaced the .bmp but after i run the x64 version he types the macro -> error.
> 
> "Error: Subscript uzsed with non-Array variable."
> 
> And the in the x86 version he just types in the macro and then nothing..
> 
> using english version of wow.
> 
> edit: ive downloaded autoit und run the PetBattles.au3 - still does nothing after the macro is typed in.
> ...


I got the same problem as this guy. What and how did you self compiled the ''x86''? I get an an error saying ''Error opening the destination file.'' I've changed all the bmp's with my own pet pictures etc except for the accept and forfeit pictures.

Edit: Thanks a lot and thanks for the script and exploit info! Just need to find a way to make my 2 accounts to match up. Have same level on both, lvl 2,3 and 25, have tried with 1,12,25 as well and it just doesn't want to work...

----------


## psychoduke

> I got the same problem as this guy. What and how did you self compiled the ''x86''? I get an an error saying ''Error opening the destination file.'' I've changed all the bmp's with my own pet pictures etc except for the accept and forfeit pictures.


You have to download autoit and install it, after that you are able to rightclick the .au3 and chose "runscript (x86)".  :Smile:

----------


## Amarosh12

Can i get more ep when i'm wearing heirlooms ?

----------


## fredrik1984

> Just realised that the arsenal search function has the starting level in his database and not the actual exploited level. My character seems to be 64 because i started at lvl 64 to use this exploit, but he's 90 already. This could be a method to find all the players who used this exploit.


If you are talking about armory then its easy. Armory is really slow when it comes to updating sometimes. When I level legit armory usually believes me to be 2-3 levels below what I am in game. Same with this. If they want to find all the players that use this then they can without using armory.

----------


## Jacob2332

I have been having a problem. I get as fat as the part where is selects the pets and sometimes it works fine and others it doesnt. I have tried all fixes listed here and have tried multiple pets and still get the same problem.
It gets into que, accepts the que, doesnt select pet 50% of the time.

----------


## darkayo

> Can i get more ep when i'm wearing heirlooms ?


Yes, and %xp guild bonus too

----------


## DrMight

> I have been having a problem. I get as fat as the part where is selects the pets and sometimes it works fine and others it doesnt. I have tried all fixes listed here and have tried multiple pets and still get the same problem.
> It gets into que, accepts the que, doesnt select pet 50% of the time.




Try making the .bmp another shape, aslong as it's within the border of the bar of the 1st pet.
All errors related to the script not clicking anywhere, is related to the .bmp's
Remember to save them as 24bit.
If it seems to move the mouse, but not to the pet or where it's supposed to, swapping pet or changing the tolerance might work (it's currenly set for a rether high tolerance).

The x64 .exe seems to bug most of the time, so I suggest using x86, or even download AutoIt and run the au3 directly.

----------


## Owneth

I am so close. It opens, renames the window, types the script... But doesn't queue up... what is wrong?

----------


## Gargamelus

I got everything working till selecting pets,, then nothing happens. 
im using a Robo chicken too  :Smile:

----------


## freeloading

> I got everything working till selecting pets,, then nothing happens. 
> im using a Robo chicken too


Same here. Trying to understand how this thing works as I'm a self taught kinda guy but for the life of me I don't understand how it's supposed to switch pet. I can get it to work all the way til both accounts enter battle then it does not forfeit. Also if am only interested in leveling 1 account and using the other as dummy (the one doing the forfeiting) how am I able to switch pet automatically? tyia

EDIT: Ok I got it to work. So the pets do not level and you just run the same setup over and over again. I did not know that part.

----------


## Zarius1

> Same here. Trying to understand how this thing works as I'm a self taught kinda guy but for the life of me I don't understand how it's supposed to switch pet. I can get it to work all the way til both accounts enter battle then it does not forfeit. Also if am only interested in leveling 1 account and using the other as dummy (the one doing the forfeiting) how am I able to switch pet automatically? tyia
> 
> EDIT: Ok I got it to work. So the pets do not level and you just run the same setup over and over again. I did not know that part.


How did you manage to get it to work? I'm trying to get the x64 version to run, took correct SS's of my pets and when I run the script I get "Error: Subscript used with non-Array variable". Any thoughts?

----------


## freeloading

> How did you manage to get it to work? I'm trying to get the x64 version to run, took correct SS's of my pets and when I run the script I get "Error: Subscript used with non-Array variable". Any thoughts?


Run the x86 version. Download the package from DrM's latest version. Also make sure you running your wow in 32-bit mode

----------


## buschaffe

Hi,
first of all thank you so much for the script and effort put into this.

I was wondering if it is possible to modify the script to use ingame macros, preferebly with the wow-windows in the background.
This way there wouldn't be any picture issues and you could use the computer for something else too ;-)

I'm using these macros bound to 1,2,3,4 on the second action bar, this makes them clickable with the pet-ui up:

 Queue up: /script C_PetBattles.StartPVPMatchmaking(); Accept: /script C_PetBattles.AcceptQueuedPVPMatch(); //battle starts after the 2nd one clicked the macro Select Pet: /script C_PetBattles.ChangePet(1); // can be 1, 2 or 3 ofc Forfeit: /run C_PetBattles.ForfeitGame();

----------


## Owneth

> Hi,
> first of all thank you so much for the script and effort put into this.
> 
> I was wondering if it is possible to modify the script to use ingame macros, preferebly with the wow-windows in the background.
> This way there wouldn't be any picture issues and you could use the computer for something else too ;-)
> 
> I'm using these macros bound to 1,2,3,4 on the second action bar, this makes them clickable with the pet-ui up:
> 
>  Queue up: /script C_PetBattles.StartPVPMatchmaking(); Accept: /script C_PetBattles.AcceptQueuedPVPMatch(); //battle starts after the 2nd one clicked the macro Select Pet: /script C_PetBattles.ChangePet(1); // can be 1, 2 or 3 ofc Forfeit: /run C_PetBattles.ForfeitGame();


*Step 1 and most important step: TRY TO HAVE AROUND THE SAME PET BATTLE ACHIEVEMENT POINTS!!! It's not your RAF Linking, your SOR linking, or your MOP status. It's achievement points in pet battles. Hands down, tested and proved with 4 different accounts.*


OK before you run these scripts in the above post... for those not using a Autoit or AHK script... (Manually/By G510/G15) =

Run this:


```
/run PetBattleFrame.BottomFrame.ForfeitButton:SetScript("OnClick", function() C_PetBattles.ForfeitGame() end)
```

Still running into a problem selecting the level 25 pet, and forfeiting the match... *Any ideas on how to fix this? Any help is good!*

So doing some more research on this, I found this addon that auto forfeits pet battles, if one isn't found with a upgrade able pet. 

I know there is a function on this addon that looks familiar but I don't know how to turn it into a script for macro usage:


```
function f:HookForfeitButton()
	if PetBattleFrame and PetBattleFrame.BottomFrame and PetBattleFrame.BottomFrame.ForfeitButton then
		PetBattleFrame.BottomFrame.ForfeitButton:SetScript("OnClick", function(...)
			if IsShiftKeyDown() then
				C_PetBattles.ForfeitGame()
			else
				PetBattleForfeitButton_OnClick(...)
			end
		end)
		self.HookForfeitButton = nil
	end
end
```

Anyone?

----------


## theodorexo

1111111111111

----------


## Playingnaked

One report on a ban......

----------


## Playingnaked

> 1111111111111


Not fixed your probably not sending your Lvl25 first so the others are getting exp. 

Make you send your 25 in battle then forfiet so no exp will be given to your pets.

----------


## superxdude

Pet battle achievement points have nothing to do with it. My two accounts are grossly mismatched but I have problems using the exact same level pets and queuing.

I also do not use a script, just select and queue. My accounts are not linked and have different names as well. 

I can do ally/ally, ally/horde. or horde/horde and still meet up and get XP.

It is possible this is because I am on dead server...

----------


## Playingnaked

> Pet battle achievement points have nothing to do with it. My two accounts are grossly mismatched but I have problems using the exact same level pets and queuing.
> 
> I also do not use a script, just select and queue. My accounts are not linked and have different names as well. 
> 
> I can do ally/ally, ally/horde. or horde/horde and still meet up and get XP.
> 
> It is possible this is because I am on dead server...


nah doesn't matter server either - I have one winner on misery other on blackout and meeting myself 24/7

----------


## Owneth

> nah doesn't matter server either - I have one winner on misery other on blackout and meeting myself 24/7


Be nice if the script would have continued to work for more than 5 mins. I didn't change a thing... It just stopped working. I even replaced all the bmp files to my own (cropped in paint)... was doing great about 5-10 rounds then stopped and wont work now...

----------


## Man2001

works great! average of 30 sek per battle

but why is my exp gain diff on each char? 85-80
1st char got 24xk exp @ 88
2nd only 16xk @ 88
3nd 20xk @88

all lvl 25 guild

-------------------------------------

i found out, that if ur leveling pets you start with 25-1-1 vs same (for example), then go on 25-1-2 and so on, after you get invited everytime you can quickly exchange all pets to 25-25-25 and you still get invited with your 2nd acc - this way i got my 10 games quickly
you have to be really fast, if you wait to long, you will get other opponents...

----------


## Owneth

Wish the scripts would fully work. Because they don't. Select pet level and forfeit do not.

----------


## demisehi

> Wish the scripts would fully work. Because they don't. Select pet level and forfeit do not.


You need to alter them to your own UI settings, etc. They work perfectly fine, just have to have a brain and figure out the 3 or 4 things you need to change to get them to work for your setup.

----------


## Owneth

> You need to alter them to your own UI settings, etc. They work perfectly fine, just have to have a brain and figure out the 3 or 4 things you need to change to get them to work for your setup.


Well that makes me wonder what the big friggin secret is... I got it working with Macro Toolkit addon and figured out keybindings from there that work in the pet interface... That was my only problem. I'll be a nice person and write a tutorial for those who don't know how to make it work instead of telling them nothing and insulting them instead.  :Smile:

----------


## TuraelDX

-2 hours for script failures/restarts what ever
1-90 (18h)
~5 seconds/battle

----------


## Playingnaked

> -2 hours for script failures/restarts what ever
> 1-90 (18h)
> ~5 seconds/battle


Same here got 1=90 in 1 day. 

I wonder if blizzard will track this out.

----------


## Zarius1

> Same here got 1=90 in 1 day. 
> 
> I wonder if blizzard will track this out.


which script did you guys use? :P

----------


## rsanviral

I can get Dr. Mights script to select the "lose" wow client and then select find battle but after that the cursor goes into the top left corner of the wow window and does not swap to the second wow window to queue. Just sits on the first.

----------


## leinadz

can i do this with 2 accounts in the same battle.net account? but with 2 different lvl 25 pets?

----------


## alex91boy

Dont seem to get this working. it join on Wow 1, but not on the second account, what am i doing wrong? please help.

----------


## DrMight

Most issues people have had with my script, has been related to the images it uses.
That's why I've now fixed a wee bit on the old script, aswell as added a script to create these images.

This time I'll try explain every step you need to do to get this working, here goes..

First of all, this requires 2 WoW accounts, that each got a lvl 25 battlepet, and equal lvl pet for the 2 last battlepet slots.
If they both have eg. lvl25, 13 & 7 pets, you put on both lvl 25 in slot 1, lvl 13 on slot 2 and lvl 7 in slot 3.
They also need to be able to find eachother in pet battles.

1. Download the bundle here and use WinRar to extract the files.
2. Start WoW twice, and log in on both account (windowed mode!), open the pet battle window on both (Shift+P -> Pet Journal)
3. Start CreateImages.exe which you downloaded in step 1, you now get a window that looks as follows:


4. Click on the Find-button, then move the mouse over center of the 'Find Battle' button in WoW.
5. Press F8 on your keyboard, then quick move the mouse away (within 3sec). When the image in CreateImages.exe changes, you're ready for the next image.
6. Queue a battle on both WoW-windows, and repeat step 4&5 till you've made all the images yourself. View the big image below for advice where to hover for the different images. Pet1 & Pet2 is taken one from each WoW-window, which is which doesn't matter.
7. When you're done making the images, click Exit (or F9) to quit CreateImages, and now open PetBattles.exe

To level one character:
8. Make sure the character that is gonna level is in the topmost window, and pet battle window is open in both windows.
9. Select OneChar from the Dropdown, Click PB-Win (his WoW-window should now have this name), then click PB-Lose.
10. When the losing characters window is named PB-Lose, and Winning is named PB-Win, all you need to do is click Start.
11. To stop the script, press F9

To level two characters:
8. Make sure pet battles window is open in both windows.
9. Select TwoChars from the dropdown. Click PB-WoW1 & PB-WoW2 to rename both wow-windows.
10. When both window names are changed, all you need to do is click Start.
11. To stop the script, press F9

If the script doesnt click the button it's supposed to click at any time, use CreateImages.exe to make a new image, preferable slightly different.
Some times pets may screw this up, so you could try changing pet aswell.

Good luck,
- DrMight



If you, as me, found this to be an efficient way of leveling, please consider to +rep the OP in his post making us aware of this:  (How to get 14m Exp/Hour 85-90 [Video])_

----------


## Kapowx

Never mind fixed it, awesome job man!

----------


## DrMight

> Look mate It doesnt work stop linking it. Trying to use the CreateImage.exe but it doesnt update......


Tested on WinXp & Win7, working both places, and several other people got it working without issues.
What are you doing, and what's happening?
Did you read the instructions throughoutly (step 4&5 for this I assume)

If you'd give some more info, I'd try help you solve it.

----------


## Alfalfa

I cannot queue against myself, absolutely nothing works.

----------


## gringringrin

Hi guys !

First thanks DrMight for your awesome script, it works very well and i can finally have my hunt without the anoying leveling part  :Smile: 

For people who have problems matching their accounts, it looks like there are pet fighting battlegroups.Some friends and me bought 10 battlechest and tried to match each other : randomly, accounts were like assigned to a battlegroup and match with the other one in the battlegroup. On EU, there are 4 or more pet battlegroups, so it's a matter of luck.

----------


## rsanviral

was posting back to say that the reason I couldn't get it to work before was because I had a hack loaded. Messed with its ability to switch windows on me. 

+4 rep and 5000 core coins DrMight and OP. Thank you for your contributions.

----------


## Owneth

I am on my 3rd 90 so far. I see he updated the script. THANK YOU. My way requires a Logitech Gaming Keyboard, or a lot of discipline and a lot of time pressing keys.


*Edit: Don't miss the script that is now working:*
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2758694 (How to get 14m Exp/Hour 85-90 [Video])

----------


## leinadz

how can i lvl my pets on the other account to 25 fast?

----------


## Owneth

> how can i lvl my pets on the other account to 25 fast?



If you have just one account with a ton of pets anywhere from 1-25 pets on it (variations) you queue up with say a combo of 2/1/1 and then level with this. Always keeping the account your USING to level... 1-2 pet levels above the one you are leveling. 

So what I do as an example:

I start account 1 (veteran)
and I setup my pets to be levels 2/1/1

I then start up account 2 (newbie)
and I setup my pets to be levels 1/1/1

Then I queue. Soon as I see my own pets in a battle after the queue pops... (its obvious by how you set them up on veteran account)... 
On the veteran account (1) I choose my level 2. 

On the newbie account (2) I choose my level 1 pet I want to level. 

This instantly usually levels the pets. Ive gone as high as having a level 3/1/1 combo and still queued with a 1/1/1. 

Its all in the combo. Then you just trade wins back and forth (the point of this thread.) and viola eventually you hit 25. It takes awhile though. Always be 1-3 pet levels above on account #1.

----------


## zilmor

I was quite excited on trying this method only to find out that I added a battlechest to the same battlenet as my previous account and thus making me unable to que with both characters..Anyone know if this can be fixed somehow?

----------


## Hubbe84

Only 3 Words to DrMight:

You are awesome!!!!

Thank you very much.

----------


## leinadz

> If you have just one account with a ton of pets anywhere from 1-25 pets on it (variations) you queue up with say a combo of 2/1/1 and then level with this. Always keeping the account your USING to level... 1-2 pet levels above the one you are leveling. 
> 
> So what I do as an example:
> 
> I start account 1 (veteran)
> and I setup my pets to be levels 2/1/1
> 
> I then start up account 2 (newbie)
> and I setup my pets to be levels 1/1/1
> ...


Ok, thank you very much!
So with this method i will be able to level on both accounts the pet to 25?

----------


## Owneth

> Ok, thank you very much!
> So with this method i will be able to level on both accounts the pet to 25?


It takes time, but yet. You only need 1 level 25 to really make this work. I do a 25/5/1 combo its all discretion.

----------


## Bosbo

cant seem to change the picture in CreateImages...Idk tried it several times the way you described

----------


## Bosbo

I changed the pics manually with paint and screenshots, can i do that? Cause its not working for me

----------


## Owneth

> I changed the pics manually with paint and screenshots, can i do that? Cause its not working for me


No retry again all over. It works for some, not for others. I haven't tried his new method posted today.

----------


## Bosbo

I've managed to get it to work, it does stop finding games sometimes though, but it only happend twice in half an hour so its not that bad. Great tool DrMight rep

----------


## Owneth

> I've managed to get it to work, it does stop finding games sometimes though, but it only happend twice in half an hour so its not that bad. Great tool DrMight rep


Awesome. And agreed. He deserves some serious REP for that! (How to get 14m Exp/Hour 85-90 [Video])  :Big Grin:  <--Clicky!!!

----------


## imafish2004

Having the odd problem when I get an achievement due to my resolution (1440*900) as the achieve box sits over the find battle button! Other than that, this is working flawlessly! Thanks OP and Dr Might

----------


## gippy

OK, mine works fine up until the lose window needs to select a pet, ive tried switching pets, different colours and such but it just seems to do nothing.

Any ideas?

----------


## DrMight

> I changed the pics manually with paint and screenshots, can i do that? Cause its not working for me


Before latest update of my script, I used screenshot & paint, so it's perfectly possible, just ensure you crop down to exclude dynamic parts of the view.
Size (width/height) doesnt matter on the images either, it clicks in the perfect centre of what the picture resembles.




> Having the odd problem when I get an achievement due to my resolution (1440*900) as the achieve box sits over the find battle button! Other than that, this is working flawlessly! Thanks OP and Dr Might


Guild & party invites will most likely confuse the script aswell, as they appear with an Accept button, turning off guild and party invites unless you're in either/both may have it's benefits.




> OK, mine works fine up until the lose window needs to select a pet, ive tried switching pets, different colours and such but it just seems to do nothing.
> 
> Any ideas?


I'm not certain I understand quite what you're attempting..

You mention the lose window, which shouldn't select a pet at all, it should click the forfeit button..
If you're leveling one character, you may want to remake the forfeit image.

If you on the other hand is trying to level two at the same time (which really doesnt have any benefits, as it just takes twice the time), the window should be named PB-WoW2.
If this is the case, you should try remaking pet2.bmp and possibly try switching pet.

----------


## shutuproman

any way to run scripts on mac? sorry for ignorance. tried to search for answer and came up empty. also, thought of using wine but not sure of the stability in it..

----------


## Dooble

anyone know a script/macro i could make to click the accept pet battle button that pops up?

----------


## Bosbo

Dooble http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-video-30.html (How to get 14m Exp/Hour 85-90 [Video])

works perfectly after you get the hang of it which really is not difficult

----------


## Rotz

For the ppl it dosent work, just Run as Administrator and it should work fine  :Smile: 

w7 here 

Thanks for the script  :Smile:

----------


## imafish2004

> Having the odd problem when I get an achievement due to my resolution (1440*900) as the achieve box sits over the find battle button! Other than that, this is working flawlessly! Thanks OP and Dr Might


Coming back to my own problem here - If your resolution is such that the achieve window can potentially get in the way you can resize the UI by going to Options > Advanced and enabled UI scale. I dropped mine down a few notches and made all new images and it seems to no longer interfere  :Smile: 

Edit : Quick question, has anyone tried this with that 300% xp bonus BoA potion thing? Not sure if it counts for pet battles :P

Edit #2 : Answered my own question above! (Elixir of Ancient Knowledge - Item - World of Warcraft)

----------


## gippy

solved the pet thing, now its trying to forfeit on the win window :P bleh

ill try again tomorrow anyway

----------


## SyncServices

Worked brilliantly, leveled my girlfriend's character to 90 today with this method within literally 3 hours from 85. Fantastic, thank you so much.

----------


## AtakQc

Anybody want to try this with me? Tried with 3 different accounts and it seems they are all in different pet battle groups ..

----------


## Conbon

Works great when they Q into each other, having hit or miss on Q's.. Sure it's due to my lack of pets seems to be a lot of people Qing 5-1-1 ,having issues with my level 1 pets getting XP & screwing up Qs .. Anyone have any tips for leveling pets on a "fresh" account quickly ?

----------


## Strydr

Heres how to get it running without it using your mouse using a vm (Pretty much a computer inside your computer) *Credits go to a runescape botting site* *And myself for modifying the guide* Also if you find any errors with this let me know I believe I changed all the stuff to be wow related but I may have missed a few steps
Edit* Also I believe this will work on a mac or linux* Im gonna try it on my mac real quick
Also you may have to restart your comp after you intall it as it installs a thing to give the vm internet and it bugged out mine until a restart.
Just find a way to get an iso file of the os or have a disk of the os
To download the vm please go here https://www.virtualbox.org/
[*]Press New and then press the next button on the welcome screen.
[*]Next Enter the name you wish to use for this virtual machine and select whatever os you downloaded or already have
[*]Now type 2000 in the box for memory. This sets your memory to 2000Mb, press Next. (If you feel this is too much ram feel free to lower it)
[*]It will ask you to create a new Virtual Hard Disk. Make sure Create new hard disk is checked and press next.
[*]Select Fixed-size storage and press Next.
[*]Make your hard drive size right around 30.00Gb and press Next.
[*]Press finish to create the Virtual Hard Disk.
[*]Now press Finish again to create the Virtual Machine.
[*]Now cick on the Settings icon at the top.
[*]Click the system tab.
[*]Click the Processor tab.
[*]Select how many processors you want it to use. (Enough so you have enough to run 2 wows and the script)
[*]Select Serial Ports and make sure that the Serial Port is not enabled.
[*]Go to USB and un-check Enable USB Controller.
[*]Select Storage. Click on the Empty CD.
[*]Click on the CD (Iso is a dvd file so it will still work) with the down arrow next to it on the right hand side of your screen.
[*]Click the Add button on top.
[*]Browse to the location you extracted the download to.
[*]Press Select. Then press OK.
[*]Press the Start button at the top.
[*]Wait.
[*]Wait some more.
[*]Wait just a little longer.
[*]Authenticate your copy of Windows. 
[*]Wait a bit more. 
[*]Click the red X by the clock and adjust your resolution.
[*]Download wow. Then once it is downloaded restart the machine. Boot wow up in 32 bit dx 9.
[*]Authenticate your copy of Windows. 
[*]Wait a bit more. 
[*]Click the red X by the clock and adjust your resolution.
[*]Your Done!

----------


## Alfalfa

> I cannot queue against myself, absolutely nothing works.


is there anything I can do? Both same levelled pets, different queue times.

----------


## gippy

> is there anything I can do? Both same levelled pets, different queue times.


You'll have to find a new account, before patch i used an account i traded about 2k wins with then after patch i cant queue into it. I tried different realms, different characters, different pets, all sorts of combinations but nothing, Bought a new battlechest for something else, tried queuing with that and got matched straight away.

----------


## Flowsion

If anyone here gets instant queue pops (no delay whatsoever when you queue) please PM me  :Smile:  Need to ask some questions because I'm determined to find the cause for my 30 second queue delay

----------


## Owneth

> You'll have to find a new account, before patch i used an account i traded about 2k wins with then after patch i cant queue into it. I tried different realms, different characters, different pets, all sorts of combinations but nothing, Bought a new battlechest for something else, tried queuing with that and got matched straight away.


Look at your pet achievement points first. I have found this seems to be the problem. Anything over 250 seems to put you into another queue. I bolded it in a previous post on this thread.

----------


## gippy

> Look at your pet achievement points first. I have found this seems to be the problem. Anything over 250 seems to put you into another queue. I bolded it in a previous post on this thread.


The one i trade on has 565 points, the one that i now forfeit on has 135 so these 2 are matched even with so low points, the only reason that one has 135 points is because of capturing pets so i can level some 25s.

The old one that i cant queue into anymore has 265 points so stuff knows what changed but at least i got it to work with the new battlechest.

----------


## alex91boy

if a buy a new battlechest to get this working, do i need to get it in a new battle.net? or can i use it in the same? thanks-

----------


## Conbon

> if a buy a new battlechest to get this working, do i need to get it in a new battle.net? or can i use it in the same? thanks-


Needs to be a different battlenet

----------


## alex91boy

> Needs to be a different battlenet


okey, then with my new battle.net i'll just level 1-25 with my pet, and try and see if it works?

----------


## Conbon

> okey, then with my new battle.net i'll just level 1-25 with my pet, and try and see if it works?


As soon as you get the first few pets quests out of the way you can start trying to match them up .. I started with a combo like 5-3-3 , trading wins untull both pets were at level 25

----------


## buschaffe

Does anybody know which addon tracks leveling like that AND makes it exportable..?
Help much appreciated!




> So just wanna let you know,my first char dinged 90 today with this method...
> at level 18 i installed an addon to track my leveltime and xp/hour.
> 
> And this is what i got:
> 
> *Time to Level*
> 
> Level 18 - 19: 7 minutes, 59 seconds -- Total: 5 hours, 7 minutes
> Level 19 - 20: 7 minutes, 4 seconds -- Total: 5 hours, 14 minutes
> ...

----------


## Owneth

Working on a second account of 90s.  :Smile:  1 complete all types of toons. (11x90)

----------


## Igzz

I'm having problems with the pet battler that DrMight posted.

Everything works perfectly fine for about 3 pet battles, and then it completely stops after accepts the queue on both characters.

Anyone know what's up?

P.S. I'm leveling just 1 character.

--EDIT--

Tried both 32 and 64 bit clients, neither seem to fix it. Still breaks on the 4th pet battle.

----------


## Owneth

> I'm having problems with the pet battler that DrMight posted.
> 
> Everything works perfectly fine for about 3 pet battles, and then it completely stops after accepts the queue on both characters.
> 
> Anyone know what's up?
> 
> P.S. I'm leveling just 1 character. 
> 
> --EDIT--
> ...


Details...

Are you using windows 8?

Do you have Admin rights on the machine you are using?

Did you try running the .au3 script instead of the compiled .exe?

----------


## adamlad101

Hi im trying to do this running mine and a friends account on same computer with a 7-1-1 setup on both and never get each other? Please help, do i need a level 25 if so whats the fastest way to level a pet to 25, Thanks <3

----------


## Igzz

> Details...
> 
> Are you using windows 8?
> 
> Do you have Admin rights on the machine you are using?
> 
> Did you try running the .au3 script instead of the compiled .exe?


I re-did all of the pictures and it seems to have started working correctly now.

----------


## Jooknow

The script works for me in 32bit mode but it often breaks and I have to perform the clicks to get it going again. Is this a script delay issue?

----------


## adamlad101

Guys someone pleasee answer, im running mine and my friends account and i cant ever get each other, im running 7-1-1 and tried more that are mirror on each account please help

----------


## Rotz

> Guys someone pleasee answer, im running mine and my friends account and i cant ever get each other, im running 7-1-1 and tried more that are mirror on each account please help


U need to have 7-1-1 on both accounts it should work

----------


## Jooknow

> Guys someone pleasee answer, im running mine and my friends account and i cant ever get each other, im running 7-1-1 and tried more that are mirror on each account please help


No it just won't work. If you have the same pet sup and you don't get each other, you aren't going to. It's based on pet battlegroups aka rng.

----------


## adamlad101

So i cant do it? How come D: sorry i sound so noob

----------


## Jooknow

> So i cant do it? How come D: sorry i sound so noob


You could buy battle chests until you get lucky. Basically every account is assigned a pet battlegroup. If you're not in the same pet battlegroup as the other person, you won't ever receive them in a queue.

----------


## freeloading

DrM,

Slight issue where right after the battle ends and it goes to PB-WIN window, because of slight lag, sometimes that window is still in battle for a split second before loading screen and it tries to click FIND BATTLE. So therefore my PB-LOSE window is working fine waiting in the queue while my PB-WIN window is just sitting there NOT in queue since while trying to click "Find Battle" it misses as it's exiting the battle and loading screen was up.

Any chance to put some sort of delay after battle ends? tyia

----------


## DrMight

> DrM,
> 
> Slight issue where right after the battle ends and it goes to PB-WIN window, because of slight lag, sometimes that window is still in battle for a split second before loading screen and it tries to click FIND BATTLE. So therefore my PB-LOSE window is working fine waiting in the queue while my PB-WIN window is just sitting there NOT in queue since while trying to click "Find Battle" it misses as it's exiting the battle and loading screen was up.
> 
> Any chance to put some sort of delay after battle ends? tyia


There is 2.5sec delay on OneChar, 3sec on TwoChars, yet it still happens every once in a while. I'm working on a fix of some sorts, but no progress so far (happebs to me ~4 times in 6hrs, so takes a while to test). Will come back with an updated version as soon as I get it fixed.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## buschaffe

Use longer waiting times.. they have almost no effect on the leveltime but really helpt with little hiccups like that.

----------


## Jooknow

> Use longer waiting times.. they have almost no effect on the leveltime but really helpt with little hiccups like that.


I doubled the sleep times and it helped, but didn't eliminate hiccups. I also added an extra click a fraction of a second after the initial clicks, because I was having issues where the WoW windows would not pull focus after 1 click and so would not select pet/etc.

----------


## vegoo

Script is gr8, made 2 x 90 last 2 days now making 3rd. Small tips for other users: 

1. MoveAnything addon to move achievement notification windows, so script wont stop cus of it
2. Low settings for fast load time on both windows
3. If it still gets stuck sometimes probably you meet another player with same pet level setup. Just change setup slightly on both windows and you should be fine  :Smile:

----------


## leinadz

is there any way to build a relog feature in this script, because after 1 hour or more, i'll get a disconnect :/

----------


## OneStopMMO

anyone wanna boost together? add me on skype im on right now

skype: *onestopmmo*

im on right now my levels are 7 1 1 consecutively if you see my pets 
*Dump*
*Dumpy* and 
*Dumpsy* 

then MSG me here or on skype FAST

----------


## Hanfidanfi

Doesnt work with RAF  :Frown: 
I dont get 3x EXP :/

----------


## imafish2004

This is absolutely insane with the 300% xp potion (elixir of ancient knowledge) + heirlooms. I have no guild bonus, 300% pot, full xp heirlooms (minus ring) and I have gone up 12 levels (25-37) in 20 minutes!

Edit : 30 minutes in - level 41
Edit 2 : 1 hour done (with some problems due to my net connection!) and finished on 52!

----------


## adamlad101

Hey seeing as i cant do this with 2 accounts does anyone wanna do it with me on EU? i dont have level 25 pets have around level 1-10 pets but can level if you can help me  :Big Grin:  PM me ( EU only )

----------


## phannes1987

> Does anybody know which addon tracks leveling like that AND makes it exportable..?
> Help much appreciated!


Sorry,that Addon is called ReadySetDing

Export ist per Copy Paste

----------


## DrMight

New and updated version of my script is now available here.
The bug that makes the script stop after a while, forgetting to click the Find button should now be solved.
It now alternates between the two windows, checking that Find Battles is clicked, at the same time as it looks for the Accept button for the queue pop.

The readme & stuff is available in my old post (where the link is also updated)  (How to get 14m Exp/Hour 85-90 [Video])here

If you're updating from a previos version, remember to backup you images, as they should still work on the new version.

Have fun,
- DrMight



```
#include <ImageSearch.au3>
#include <GUIComboBox.au3>
#include <WindowsConstants.au3>
#include <GuiConstantsEx.au3>
#include <Constants.au3>
#include <StaticConstants.au3>

HotKeySet("{F9}", "ExitProg")

Func ExitProg()  
   $Go = False
   Sleep(100)
   WinSetTitle("PB-WoW1", "", "World of Warcraft")
   WinSetTitle("PB-WoW2", "", "World of Warcraft")
   WinSetTitle("PB-Win", "", "World of Warcraft")
   WinSetTitle("PB-Lose", "", "World of Warcraft")
   Sleep(100)
   Exit 0
EndFunc

$Go = False
$Step = 0
$both = 0
$Search = 0
;$saveStep = 0
$selectType = 0
$checkCorrect = 0
$buttonWoW1 = 0
$buttonWoW2 = 0
$buttonStart = 0
$buttonResetSoft = 0
$buttonResetHard = 0
$buttonExit = 0
$buttonCounter = 0
$battleModeNum = 0
;$saveMode = 0
$battleMode = 0
$toWin = 0
$msg = 0
#Find button
$FB_X=0
$FB_Y=0
#Accept button
$AB_X=0
$AB_Y=0
#First Pet
$FP_X=0
$FP_Y=0
#Forfeit flag
$FF_X=0
$FF_Y=0 

GUI()

Func checkSettings()
   $battleMode = GUICtrlRead($selectType)
   If $battleMode = "OneChar" Then
	  GUICtrlSetData($buttonWoW1, "PB-Win")
	  GUICtrlSetData($buttonWoW2, "PB-Lose")
	  WinSetTitle("PB-WoW1", "", "World of Warcraft")
	  WinSetTitle("PB-WoW2", "", "World of Warcraft")
	  $battleModeNum = 1
	  GUICtrlSetState($buttonWoW1,$GUI_ENABLE)
	  GUICtrlSetState($buttonWoW2,$GUI_ENABLE)
   ElseIf $battleMode = "TwoChars" Then
	  GUICtrlSetData($buttonWoW1, "PB-WoW1")
	  GUICtrlSetData($buttonWoW2, "PB-WoW2")
	  WinSetTitle("PB-Win", "", "World of Warcraft")
	  WinSetTitle("PB-Lose", "", "World of Warcraft")
	  $battleModeNum = 2
	  GUICtrlSetState($buttonWoW1,$GUI_ENABLE)
	  GUICtrlSetState($buttonWoW2,$GUI_ENABLE)
   EndIf
   ;$saveMode = $battleModeNum
   ;$oponentCheck = GUICtrlRead($checkCorrect)
   ;MsgBox(0,"test","  " & $oponentCheck & " aa " & $battleMode)
EndFunc

Func setWindowTitle($newTitle)
   WinSetTitle("World of Warcraft", "", $newTitle)
   $buttonCounter = $buttonCounter + 1
   If $buttonCounter = 2 Then
	  GUICtrlSetState($buttonStart, $GUI_ENABLE)
   EndIf
EndFunc
Func GUI()
   $startGUI = GUICreate("PetBattler",210,190,270,175)
   ;$checkCorrect = GUICtrlCreateCheckbox("Check oponent",5,5,50,20)
   GUICtrlCreateLabel("What to level:",20,20,75,20)
   $selectType = GUICtrlCreateCombo("",105,20,75,20)
   GUICtrlSetData($selectType, "OneChar|TwoChars")
   GUICtrlCreateLabel("Set Window Names: ",20,55,150,20)
   $buttonWoW1 = GUICtrlCreateButton("PB-Win",33,75,70,30)
   GUICtrlSetState($buttonWoW1,$GUI_DISABLE)
   $buttonWoW2 = GUICtrlCreateButton("PB-Lose",108,75,70,30)
   GUICtrlSetState($buttonWoW2,$GUI_DISABLE)
   $buttonStart = GUICtrlCreateButton("Start",33,110,70,30) ;70/33
   GUICtrlSetState($buttonStart, $GUI_DISABLE)
   ;$buttonResetSoft = GUICtrlCreateButton("Soft Reset",108,110,70,15)
   ;$buttonResetHard = GUICtrlCreateButton("Hard Reset",108,125,70,15)
   $buttonResetHard = GUICtrlCreateButton("Reset",108,110,70,30)
   $buttonExit = GUICtrlCreateButton("Exit (F9)",108,145,70,30)
EndFunc

While 1
	  GUISetState(@SW_SHOW)
	  $msg = GUIGetMsg()
	  ;If $msg = $checkCorrect Then checkSettings()
	  If $msg = $selectType Then checkSettings()
	  If $msg = $buttonWoW1 Then setWindowTitle(GUICtrlRead($buttonWoW1))
	  If $msg = $buttonWoW1 Then GUICtrlSetState($buttonWoW1,$GUI_DISABLE)
	  If $msg = $buttonWoW2 Then setWindowTitle(GUICtrlRead($buttonWoW2))
	  If $msg = $buttonWoW2 Then GUICtrlSetState($buttonWoW2,$GUI_DISABLE)
	  If $msg = $buttonStart Then StartStop()
	  ;If $msg = $buttonResetSoft Then ResetSoft()
	  If $msg = $buttonResetHard Then ResetHard()
	  If $msg = $buttonExit Then ExitProg()
   While $Go = True
	  While $battleModeNum = 1
		 While $Step = 0
			Sleep(500)
			WinActivate("PB-Lose")
			Sleep(200)
			Send("{ENTER}")
			Sleep(500)
			Send('/run PetBattleFrame.BottomFrame.ForfeitButton:SetScript("OnClick", function() C_PetBattles.ForfeitGame() end)')
			Sleep(500)
			Send("{ENTER}")
			Sleep(500)
			MouseMove(0,0,1)
			$Step = 1
		 WEnd
		 While $Step = 1
			Sleep(100)
			$Step = 2
		 WEnd
		 While $Step = 2
			Sleep(100)
			$Step = 3
		 WEnd	  
		 While $Step = 3
			WinActivate("PB-Win")
			$Search = _ImageSearch('find.bmp', 1, $FB_X, $FB_Y, 80)
			If $Search = 1 Then
			   MouseClick("left",$FB_X, $FB_Y,1)
			   Sleep(100)
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   Sleep(200)
			EndIf
			Sleep(100)
			$Search = _ImageSearch('accept.bmp', 1, $AB_X, $AB_Y, 80)
			If $Search = 1 Then		 
			   MouseClick("left", $AB_X, $AB_Y, 1)
			   Sleep(150)
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   Sleep(200)
			   $both = $both + 1
			EndIf
			If $both = 2 Then
			   $Step = 5
			Else
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   Sleep(500)
			   $Step = 4
			EndIf
		 WEnd
		 While $Step = 4
			WinActivate("PB-Lose")
			$Search = _ImageSearch('find.bmp', 1, $FB_X, $FB_Y, 80)
			If $Search = 1 Then
			   MouseClick("left",$FB_X, $FB_Y,1)
			   Sleep(150)
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   Sleep(200)
			EndIf
			Sleep(100)
			$Search = _ImageSearch('accept.bmp', 1, $AB_X, $AB_Y, 80)
			If $Search = 1 Then		 
			   MouseClick("left", $AB_X, $AB_Y, 1)
			   Sleep(150)
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   Sleep(200)
			   $both = $both + 1
			EndIf
			If $both = 2 Then
			   $Step = 5
			Else
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   Sleep(500)
			   $Step = 3
			EndIf
		 WEnd
		 While $Step = 5
			WinActivate("PB-Win")
			$both = 0
			Sleep(100)
			$Search = _ImageSearch('pet1.bmp', 1, $FP_X, $FP_Y, 80)
			If $Search = 1 Then
			   MouseClick("left", $FP_X, $FP_Y, 1)
			   Sleep(150)
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   Sleep(200)
			   $Step = 6
			EndIf
			Sleep(10)
			$Search = _ImageSearch('pet2.bmp', 1, $FP_X, $FP_Y, 80)
			If $Search = 1 Then
			   MouseClick("left", $FP_X, $FP_Y, 1)
			   Sleep(150)
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   Sleep(200)
			   $Step = 6
			EndIf
		 WEnd
		 While $Step = 6
			WinActivate("PB-Lose")
			Sleep(100)
			$Search = _ImageSearch('forfeit.bmp', 1, $FF_X, $FF_Y, 80)
			If $Search = 1 Then
			   MouseClick("left", $FF_X, $FF_Y, 1)
			   Sleep(150)
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   Sleep(2500)
			   $Step = 7
			EndIf
		 WEnd
		 While $Step = 7
			WinActivate("PB-Lose")
			Sleep(100)
			$Search = _ImageSearch('find.bmp', 1, $FB_X, $FB_Y, 80)
			If $Search = 1 Then
			   Sleep(500)
			   $Step = 1
			EndIf
		 WEnd	  
	  WEnd
	  While $battleModeNum = 2
		 While $Step = 0
			Sleep(500)
			WinActivate("PB-WoW1")
			Sleep(200)
			Send("{ENTER}")
			Sleep(500)
			Send('/run PetBattleFrame.BottomFrame.ForfeitButton:SetScript("OnClick", function() C_PetBattles.ForfeitGame() end)')
			Sleep(500)
			Send("{ENTER}")
			Sleep(500)
			WinActivate("PB-WoW2")
			Sleep(200)
			Send("{ENTER}")
			Sleep(500)
			Send('/run PetBattleFrame.BottomFrame.ForfeitButton:SetScript("OnClick", function() C_PetBattles.ForfeitGame() end)')
			Sleep(500)
			Send("{ENTER}")
			Sleep(500)
			MouseMove(0,0,1)
			$toWin = "WoW1"
			$Step = 1
		 WEnd
		 While $Step = 1
			Sleep(100)
			$Step = 2
		 WEnd
		 While $Step = 2
			Sleep(100)
			$Step = 3
		 WEnd	  
		 While $Step = 3
			If $toWin = "WoW1" Then
			   WinActivate("PB-WoW1")
			Else
			   WinActivate("PB-WoW2")
			EndIf
			Sleep(100)
			$Search = _ImageSearch('find.bmp', 1, $FB_X, $FB_Y, 80)
			If $Search = 1 Then
			   MouseClick("left",$FB_X, $FB_Y,1)
			   Sleep(100)
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   Sleep(200)
			EndIf
			$Search = _ImageSearch('accept.bmp', 1, $AB_X, $AB_Y, 80)
			If $Search = 1 Then		 
			   MouseClick("left", $AB_X, $AB_Y, 1)
			   Sleep(100)
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   Sleep(200)
			   $both = $both + 1
			EndIf
			If $both = 2 Then
			   $Step = 5
			Else
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   Sleep(500)
			   $Step = 4
			EndIf
		 WEnd
		 While $Step = 4
			If $toWin = "WoW1" Then
			   WinActivate("PB-WoW2")
			Else
			   WinActivate("PB-WoW1")
			EndIf	
			Sleep(100)
			$Search = _ImageSearch('find.bmp', 1, $FB_X, $FB_Y, 80)
			If $Search = 1 Then
			   MouseClick("left",$FB_X, $FB_Y,1)
			   Sleep(100)
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   sleep(200)
			EndIf
			$Search = _ImageSearch('accept.bmp', 1, $AB_X, $AB_Y, 80)
			If $Search = 1 Then		 
			   MouseClick("left", $AB_X, $AB_Y, 1)
			   Sleep(100)
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   Sleep(200)
			   $both = $both + 1
			EndIf
			If $both = 2 Then
			   $Step = 5
			Else
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   Sleep(500)
			   $Step = 3
			EndIf
		 WEnd
		 While $Step = 5
			If $toWin = "WoW1" Then
			   WinActivate("PB-WoW1")
			Else
			   WinActivate("PB-WoW2")
			EndIf
			;;WinActivate("PB-Win")
			$both = 0
			Sleep(100)
			$Search = _ImageSearch('pet1.bmp', 1, $FP_X, $FP_Y, 80)
			If $Search = 1 Then
			   MouseClick("left", $FP_X, $FP_Y, 1)
			   Sleep(100)
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   Sleep(200)
			   $Step = 6
			EndIf
			Sleep(10)
			$Search = _ImageSearch('pet2.bmp', 1, $FP_X, $FP_Y, 80)
			If $Search = 1 Then
			   MouseClick("left", $FP_X, $FP_Y, 1)
			   Sleep(100)
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   Sleep(200)
			   $Step = 6
			EndIf			
		 WEnd
		 While $Step = 6
			If $toWin = "WoW1" Then
			   WinActivate("PB-WoW2")
			Else
			   WinActivate("PB-WoW1")
			EndIf			
			;;WinActivate("PB-Lose")
			Sleep(100)
			$Search = _ImageSearch('forfeit.bmp', 1, $FF_X, $FF_Y, 80)
			If $Search = 1 Then
			   MouseClick("left", $FF_X, $FF_Y, 1)
			   Sleep(100)
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   Sleep(2500)
			   $Step = 7
			EndIf
		 WEnd
		 While $Step = 7
			If $toWin = "WoW1" Then
			   WinActivate("PB-WoW2")
			Else
			   WinActivate("PB-WoW1")
			EndIf
			Sleep(100)
			$Search = _ImageSearch('find.bmp', 1, $FB_X, $FB_Y, 80)
			If $Search = 1 Then
			   Sleep(500)
			   $Step = 8
			EndIf
		 WEnd
		 While $Step = 8
			If $toWin = "WoW1" Then
			   WinActivate("PB-WoW1")
			Else
			   WinActivate("PB-WoW2")
			EndIf
			;;WinActivate("PB-Lose")
			Sleep(100)
			$Search = _ImageSearch('find.bmp', 1, $FB_X, $FB_Y, 80)
			If $Search = 1 Then
			   Sleep(500)
			   If $toWin = "WoW1" Then
				  $toWin = "WoW2"
			   Else
				  $toWin = "WoW1"
			   EndIf
			   Sleep(100)
			   $Step = 1
			EndIf
		 WEnd	 
	  WEnd
   WEnd
WEnd


Func StartStop()
	If $Go = False Then
	  ;$Step = $saveStep
	  ;$battleModeNum = $saveMode
	  ;$saveMode = 0
	  ;$saveStep = 0
	  $Go = True
	  ;HotKeySet("{F8}", "StartStop") 
	  Sleep(200)
	;ElseIf $Go = True Then
	  ;$Go = False
	  ;$Search = 0
	  ;$saveStep = $Step
	  ;$Step = 99
	  ;$saveMode = $battleModeNum
	  ;$battleModeNum = 99
	  ;WinActivate("PetBattler")
	  ;Sleep(200)
	EndIf
EndFunc
Func ResetSoft()
   $saveStep = 1
EndFunc
Func ResetHard()
   Sleep(100)
   WinSetTitle("PB-WoW1", "", "World of Warcraft")
   WinSetTitle("PB-WoW2", "", "World of Warcraft")
   WinSetTitle("PB-Win", "", "World of Warcraft")
   WinSetTitle("PB-Lose", "", "World of Warcraft")
   WinSetTitle("0", "", "World of Warcraft")
   WinSetTitle("0", "", "World of Warcraft")
   WinSetTitle("0", "", "World of Warcraft")
   $Go = False
   $Step = 0
   $saveStep = 0
   $buttonCounter = 0
   $battleModeNum = 0
   $toWin = 0
   #Find button
   $FB_X=0
   $FB_Y=0
   #Accept button
   $AB_X=0
   $AB_Y=0
   #First Pet
   $FP_X=0
   $FP_Y=0
   #Forfeit flag
   $FF_X=0
   $FF_Y=0    
   GUICtrlSetData($selectType,"")
   GUICtrlSetData($selectType,"OneChar|TwoChars")
   GUICtrlSetState($buttonWoW1,$GUI_DISABLE)
   GUICtrlSetState($buttonWoW2,$GUI_DISABLE)
   GUICtrlSetState($buttonStart, $GUI_DISABLE)
   Sleep(100)
EndFunc
```

----------


## Hanfidanfi

Thanks for the Update!! But for me he stops sometimes when they are battleing :/ He dont press forfeit. Do you have a solution?  :Smile: 

/edit
He dont choose a pet on :/

----------


## DrMight

> Thanks for the Update!! But for me he stops sometimes when they are battleing :/ He dont press forfeit. Do you have a solution?


Only thing I can think of is that you could try remake the forfeit image.

----------


## Hanfidanfi

It was my mistake, he dont choose a pet :/ I tried to make new images 4 times but it still won´t work.

----------


## DrMight

> It was my mistake, he dont choose a pet :/ I tried to make new images 4 times but it still won´t work.


You're making the image while in a pet fight, yes? Using the ones in pet journal will most likely not work.
Do you resize the window after you've made the image?
The issue is related to the image.

If you only intend to use OneChar, you could set pot1 & pet2 to the same pet, with a slight difference, as it searches both anyways, and it would allow you to test faster.

The images displayed in the screenshots here (How to get 14m Exp/Hour 85-90 [Video]) are the ones I use, and Ive not had any issues with them.

----------


## DrMight

Apparently I overlooked something in the previous 'fixed' version (v3).
This on the other hand, should work perfectly.

Download link (v4)

The old links are updated.
Readme & stuff  (How to get 14m Exp/Hour 85-90 [Video])here



```
#include <ImageSearch.au3>
#include <GUIComboBox.au3>
#include <WindowsConstants.au3>
#include <GuiConstantsEx.au3>
#include <Constants.au3>
#include <StaticConstants.au3>

HotKeySet("{F9}", "ExitProg")

Func ExitProg()  
   $Go = False
   Sleep(100)
   WinSetTitle("PB-WoW1", "", "World of Warcraft")
   WinSetTitle("PB-WoW2", "", "World of Warcraft")
   WinSetTitle("PB-Win", "", "World of Warcraft")
   WinSetTitle("PB-Lose", "", "World of Warcraft")
   Sleep(100)
   Exit 0
EndFunc

$Go = False
$Step = 0
$both = 0
$Search = 0
;$saveStep = 0
$selectType = 0
$checkCorrect = 0
$buttonWoW1 = 0
$buttonWoW2 = 0
$buttonStart = 0
$buttonResetSoft = 0
$buttonResetHard = 0
$buttonExit = 0
$buttonCounter = 0
$battleModeNum = 0
;$saveMode = 0
$battleMode = 0
$toWin = 0
$msg = 0
#Find button
$FB_X=0
$FB_Y=0
#Accept button
$AB_X=0
$AB_Y=0
#First Pet
$FP_X=0
$FP_Y=0
#Forfeit flag
$FF_X=0
$FF_Y=0 

GUI()

Func checkSettings()
   $battleMode = GUICtrlRead($selectType)
   If $battleMode = "OneChar" Then
	  GUICtrlSetData($buttonWoW1, "PB-Win")
	  GUICtrlSetData($buttonWoW2, "PB-Lose")
	  WinSetTitle("PB-WoW1", "", "World of Warcraft")
	  WinSetTitle("PB-WoW2", "", "World of Warcraft")
	  $battleModeNum = 1
	  GUICtrlSetState($buttonWoW1,$GUI_ENABLE)
	  GUICtrlSetState($buttonWoW2,$GUI_ENABLE)
   ElseIf $battleMode = "TwoChars" Then
	  GUICtrlSetData($buttonWoW1, "PB-WoW1")
	  GUICtrlSetData($buttonWoW2, "PB-WoW2")
	  WinSetTitle("PB-Win", "", "World of Warcraft")
	  WinSetTitle("PB-Lose", "", "World of Warcraft")
	  $battleModeNum = 2
	  GUICtrlSetState($buttonWoW1,$GUI_ENABLE)
	  GUICtrlSetState($buttonWoW2,$GUI_ENABLE)
   EndIf
   ;$saveMode = $battleModeNum
   ;$oponentCheck = GUICtrlRead($checkCorrect)
   ;MsgBox(0,"test","  " & $oponentCheck & " aa " & $battleMode)
EndFunc

Func setWindowTitle($newTitle)
   WinSetTitle("World of Warcraft", "", $newTitle)
   $buttonCounter = $buttonCounter + 1
   If $buttonCounter = 2 Then
	  GUICtrlSetState($buttonStart, $GUI_ENABLE)
   EndIf
EndFunc
Func GUI()
   $startGUI = GUICreate("PetBattler",210,190,270,175)
   ;$checkCorrect = GUICtrlCreateCheckbox("Check oponent",5,5,50,20)
   GUICtrlCreateLabel("What to level:",20,20,75,20)
   $selectType = GUICtrlCreateCombo("",105,20,75,20)
   GUICtrlSetData($selectType, "OneChar|TwoChars")
   GUICtrlCreateLabel("Set Window Names: ",20,55,150,20)
   $buttonWoW1 = GUICtrlCreateButton("PB-Win",33,75,70,30)
   GUICtrlSetState($buttonWoW1,$GUI_DISABLE)
   $buttonWoW2 = GUICtrlCreateButton("PB-Lose",108,75,70,30)
   GUICtrlSetState($buttonWoW2,$GUI_DISABLE)
   $buttonStart = GUICtrlCreateButton("Start",33,110,70,30) ;70/33
   GUICtrlSetState($buttonStart, $GUI_DISABLE)
   ;$buttonResetSoft = GUICtrlCreateButton("Soft Reset",108,110,70,15)
   ;$buttonResetHard = GUICtrlCreateButton("Hard Reset",108,125,70,15)
   $buttonResetHard = GUICtrlCreateButton("Reset",108,110,70,30)
   $buttonExit = GUICtrlCreateButton("Exit (F9)",108,145,70,30)
EndFunc

While 1
	  GUISetState(@SW_SHOW)
	  $msg = GUIGetMsg()
	  ;If $msg = $checkCorrect Then checkSettings()
	  If $msg = $selectType Then checkSettings()
	  If $msg = $buttonWoW1 Then setWindowTitle(GUICtrlRead($buttonWoW1))
	  If $msg = $buttonWoW1 Then GUICtrlSetState($buttonWoW1,$GUI_DISABLE)
	  If $msg = $buttonWoW2 Then setWindowTitle(GUICtrlRead($buttonWoW2))
	  If $msg = $buttonWoW2 Then GUICtrlSetState($buttonWoW2,$GUI_DISABLE)
	  If $msg = $buttonStart Then StartStop()
	  ;If $msg = $buttonResetSoft Then ResetSoft()
	  If $msg = $buttonResetHard Then ResetHard()
	  If $msg = $buttonExit Then ExitProg()
   While $Go = True
	  While $battleModeNum = 1
		 While $Step = 0
			Sleep(500)
			WinActivate("PB-Lose")
			Sleep(200)
			Send("{ENTER}")
			Sleep(500)
			Send('/run PetBattleFrame.BottomFrame.ForfeitButton:SetScript("OnClick", function() C_PetBattles.ForfeitGame() end)')
			Sleep(500)
			Send("{ENTER}")
			Sleep(500)
			MouseMove(0,0,1)
			$Step = 1
		 WEnd
		 While $Step = 1
			Sleep(100)
			$Step = 2
		 WEnd
		 While $Step = 2
			Sleep(100)
			$Step = 3
		 WEnd	  
		 While $Step = 3
			WinActivate("PB-Win")
			$Search = _ImageSearch('accept.bmp', 1, $AB_X, $AB_Y, 80)
			If $Search = 1 Then		 
			   MouseClick("left", $AB_X, $AB_Y, 1)
			   Sleep(100)
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   Sleep(200)
			   $both = $both + 1
			ElseIf $both = 0 Then
			   $Search = _ImageSearch('find.bmp', 1, $FB_X, $FB_Y, 80)
			   If $Search = 1 Then
				  MouseClick("left",$FB_X, $FB_Y,1)
				  Sleep(100)
				  MouseMove(0,0,1)
				  Sleep(200)
			   EndIf
			EndIf
			If $both = 2 Then
			   $Step = 5
			Else
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   Sleep(500)
			   $Step = 4
			EndIf
		 WEnd
		 While $Step = 4
			WinActivate("PB-Lose")
			$Search = _ImageSearch('accept.bmp', 1, $AB_X, $AB_Y, 80)
			If $Search = 1 Then		 
			   MouseClick("left", $AB_X, $AB_Y, 1)
			   Sleep(100)
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   Sleep(200)
			   $both = $both + 1
			ElseIf $both = 0 Then
			   $Search = _ImageSearch('find.bmp', 1, $FB_X, $FB_Y, 80)
			   If $Search = 1 Then
				  MouseClick("left",$FB_X, $FB_Y,1)
				  Sleep(100)
				  MouseMove(0,0,1)
				  Sleep(200)
			   EndIf
			EndIf
			If $both = 2 Then
			   $Step = 5
			Else
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   Sleep(500)
			   $Step = 3
			EndIf
		 WEnd
		 While $Step = 5
			WinActivate("PB-Win")
			$both = 0
			Sleep(100)
			$Search = _ImageSearch('pet1.bmp', 1, $FP_X, $FP_Y, 80)
			If $Search = 1 Then
			   MouseClick("left", $FP_X, $FP_Y, 1)
			   Sleep(150)
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   Sleep(200)
			   $Step = 6
			EndIf
			Sleep(10)
			$Search = _ImageSearch('pet2.bmp', 1, $FP_X, $FP_Y, 80)
			If $Search = 1 Then
			   MouseClick("left", $FP_X, $FP_Y, 1)
			   Sleep(150)
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   Sleep(200)
			   $Step = 6
			EndIf
		 WEnd
		 While $Step = 6
			WinActivate("PB-Lose")
			Sleep(100)
			$Search = _ImageSearch('forfeit.bmp', 1, $FF_X, $FF_Y, 80)
			If $Search = 1 Then
			   MouseClick("left", $FF_X, $FF_Y, 1)
			   Sleep(150)
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   Sleep(2500)
			   $Step = 7
			EndIf
		 WEnd
		 While $Step = 7
			WinActivate("PB-Lose")
			Sleep(100)
			$Search = _ImageSearch('find.bmp', 1, $FB_X, $FB_Y, 80)
			If $Search = 1 Then
			   Sleep(500)
			   $Step = 1
			EndIf
		 WEnd	  
	  WEnd
	  While $battleModeNum = 2
		 While $Step = 0
			Sleep(500)
			WinActivate("PB-WoW1")
			Sleep(200)
			Send("{ENTER}")
			Sleep(500)
			Send('/run PetBattleFrame.BottomFrame.ForfeitButton:SetScript("OnClick", function() C_PetBattles.ForfeitGame() end)')
			Sleep(500)
			Send("{ENTER}")
			Sleep(500)
			WinActivate("PB-WoW2")
			Sleep(200)
			Send("{ENTER}")
			Sleep(500)
			Send('/run PetBattleFrame.BottomFrame.ForfeitButton:SetScript("OnClick", function() C_PetBattles.ForfeitGame() end)')
			Sleep(500)
			Send("{ENTER}")
			Sleep(500)
			MouseMove(0,0,1)
			$toWin = "WoW1"
			$Step = 1
		 WEnd
		 While $Step = 1
			Sleep(100)
			$Step = 2
		 WEnd
		 While $Step = 2
			Sleep(100)
			$Step = 3
		 WEnd	  
		 While $Step = 3
			If $toWin = "WoW1" Then
			   WinActivate("PB-WoW1")
			Else
			   WinActivate("PB-WoW2")
			EndIf
			Sleep(100)
			$Search = _ImageSearch('accept.bmp', 1, $AB_X, $AB_Y, 80)
			If $Search = 1 Then		 
			   MouseClick("left", $AB_X, $AB_Y, 1)
			   Sleep(100)
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   Sleep(200)
			   $both = $both + 1
			ElseIf $both = 0 Then
			   $Search = _ImageSearch('find.bmp', 1, $FB_X, $FB_Y, 80)
			   If $Search = 1 Then
				  MouseClick("left",$FB_X, $FB_Y,1)
				  Sleep(100)
				  MouseMove(0,0,1)
				  Sleep(200)
			   EndIf
			EndIf
			If $both = 2 Then
			   $Step = 5
			Else
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   Sleep(500)
			   $Step = 4
			EndIf
		 WEnd
		 While $Step = 4
			If $toWin = "WoW1" Then
			   WinActivate("PB-WoW2")
			Else
			   WinActivate("PB-WoW1")
			EndIf	
			Sleep(100)
			$Search = _ImageSearch('accept.bmp', 1, $AB_X, $AB_Y, 80)
			If $Search = 1 Then		 
			   MouseClick("left", $AB_X, $AB_Y, 1)
			   Sleep(100)
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   Sleep(200)
			   $both = $both + 1
			ElseIf $both = 0 Then
			   $Search = _ImageSearch('find.bmp', 1, $FB_X, $FB_Y, 80)
			   If $Search = 1 Then
				  MouseClick("left",$FB_X, $FB_Y,1)
				  Sleep(100)
				  MouseMove(0,0,1)
				  sleep(200)
			   EndIf
			EndIf
			If $both = 2 Then
			   $Step = 5
			Else
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   Sleep(500)
			   $Step = 3
			EndIf
		 WEnd
		 While $Step = 5
			If $toWin = "WoW1" Then
			   WinActivate("PB-WoW1")
			Else
			   WinActivate("PB-WoW2")
			EndIf
			;;WinActivate("PB-Win")
			$both = 0
			Sleep(100)
			$Search = _ImageSearch('pet1.bmp', 1, $FP_X, $FP_Y, 80)
			If $Search = 1 Then
			   MouseClick("left", $FP_X, $FP_Y, 1)
			   Sleep(100)
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   Sleep(200)
			   $Step = 6
			EndIf
			Sleep(10)
			$Search = _ImageSearch('pet2.bmp', 1, $FP_X, $FP_Y, 80)
			If $Search = 1 Then
			   MouseClick("left", $FP_X, $FP_Y, 1)
			   Sleep(100)
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   Sleep(200)
			   $Step = 6
			EndIf			
		 WEnd
		 While $Step = 6
			If $toWin = "WoW1" Then
			   WinActivate("PB-WoW2")
			Else
			   WinActivate("PB-WoW1")
			EndIf			
			;;WinActivate("PB-Lose")
			Sleep(100)
			$Search = _ImageSearch('forfeit.bmp', 1, $FF_X, $FF_Y, 80)
			If $Search = 1 Then
			   MouseClick("left", $FF_X, $FF_Y, 1)
			   Sleep(100)
			   MouseMove(0,0,1)
			   Sleep(2500)
			   $Step = 7
			EndIf
		 WEnd
		 While $Step = 7
			If $toWin = "WoW1" Then
			   WinActivate("PB-WoW2")
			Else
			   WinActivate("PB-WoW1")
			EndIf
			Sleep(100)
			$Search = _ImageSearch('find.bmp', 1, $FB_X, $FB_Y, 80)
			If $Search = 1 Then
			   Sleep(500)
			   $Step = 8
			EndIf
		 WEnd
		 While $Step = 8
			If $toWin = "WoW1" Then
			   WinActivate("PB-WoW1")
			Else
			   WinActivate("PB-WoW2")
			EndIf
			;;WinActivate("PB-Lose")
			Sleep(100)
			$Search = _ImageSearch('find.bmp', 1, $FB_X, $FB_Y, 80)
			If $Search = 1 Then
			   Sleep(500)
			   If $toWin = "WoW1" Then
				  $toWin = "WoW2"
			   Else
				  $toWin = "WoW1"
			   EndIf
			   Sleep(100)
			   $Step = 1
			EndIf
		 WEnd	 
	  WEnd
   WEnd
WEnd


Func StartStop()
	If $Go = False Then
	  ;$Step = $saveStep
	  ;$battleModeNum = $saveMode
	  ;$saveMode = 0
	  ;$saveStep = 0
	  $Go = True
	  ;HotKeySet("{F8}", "StartStop") 
	  Sleep(200)
	;ElseIf $Go = True Then
	  ;$Go = False
	  ;$Search = 0
	  ;$saveStep = $Step
	  ;$Step = 99
	  ;$saveMode = $battleModeNum
	  ;$battleModeNum = 99
	  ;WinActivate("PetBattler")
	  ;Sleep(200)
	EndIf
EndFunc
Func ResetSoft()
   $saveStep = 1
EndFunc
Func ResetHard()
   Sleep(100)
   WinSetTitle("PB-WoW1", "", "World of Warcraft")
   WinSetTitle("PB-WoW2", "", "World of Warcraft")
   WinSetTitle("PB-Win", "", "World of Warcraft")
   WinSetTitle("PB-Lose", "", "World of Warcraft")
   WinSetTitle("0", "", "World of Warcraft")
   WinSetTitle("0", "", "World of Warcraft")
   WinSetTitle("0", "", "World of Warcraft")
   $Go = False
   $Step = 0
   $saveStep = 0
   $buttonCounter = 0
   $battleModeNum = 0
   $toWin = 0
   #Find button
   $FB_X=0
   $FB_Y=0
   #Accept button
   $AB_X=0
   $AB_Y=0
   #First Pet
   $FP_X=0
   $FP_Y=0
   #Forfeit flag
   $FF_X=0
   $FF_Y=0    
   GUICtrlSetData($selectType,"")
   GUICtrlSetData($selectType,"OneChar|TwoChars")
   GUICtrlSetState($buttonWoW1,$GUI_DISABLE)
   GUICtrlSetState($buttonWoW2,$GUI_DISABLE)
   GUICtrlSetState($buttonStart, $GUI_DISABLE)
   Sleep(100)
EndFunc
```

----------


## Balthier

Does anyone have time to try and queue up with me? Seems like when I try it with two of my own accounts they will never meet eachother. Pm me with details, EU ofc

----------


## Hanfidanfi

> You're making the image while in a pet fight, yes? Using the ones in pet journal will most likely not work.
> Do you resize the window after you've made the image?
> The issue is related to the image.
> 
> If you only intend to use OneChar, you could set pot1 & pet2 to the same pet, with a slight difference, as it searches both anyways, and it would allow you to test faster.
> 
> The images displayed in the screenshots here (How to get 14m Exp/Hour 85-90 [Video]) are the ones I use, and Ive not had any issues with them.


First of all, thanks for your Help :*
I solved the problem  :Big Grin:  I simply fit the windows to the screen.. They are in window mode but weren´t over the whole screen, now they are  :Big Grin:  And everything is runnig so damn awesome *__* Thank you sooooooooooooo much Might <3

----------


## leinadz

can more than just 1 person confirm that the 300% exp elixir ( elixier of ancient knowledge) will work with this method?  :Smile:

----------


## imafish2004

Trying the updated script now and seems good.

Leinadz - There was a post ages back (which I searched after I posted) that said it would work. If you check the elixir on wowhead it says it works for pet battles and I give you my word that it does (my word may not be much!). 

Trust me it is worth it to see your levels go up every 2-3 pet battles lol

PSA : Don't forget to go ride the darkmoon faire ride for an extra 10% xp buff for 60 mins  :Wink:

----------


## leinadz

ok great !! than i will try it later :P

----------


## imafish2004

> ok great !! than i will try it later :P


 Do let the thread know how you get on  :Smile:  Would be nice to have comparisons for others to follow!

No luck farming another 300% potion for me yet, coming down from 300% xp bonus buzz is harsh!

----------


## tochybaja

I still have bug makes the script stop after a while ;/ I dont know whats going on i have petbattles v4

my pet setup 25-6-2 all working good about 2hours then stop ;/

----------


## imafish2004

I've had a few hiccups with the updated script. Occasionally it would fail to select a pet in battle and on others it wouldnt queue at all.

I have recreated the images from scratch now making sure to try and get the images as close to the centre of the relevant buttons as possible, seems to have fixed most of issues for now.

----------


## asdfx123

This macro sends your level 25 pet out when battle begins:



```
/run C_PetBattles.ChangePet(1)
```

Happy pet battles!

----------


## Balthier

Still looking for one to help me test this out, as it still seems to be buggy

----------


## yaparadox

> Apparently I overlooked something in the previous 'fixed' version (v3).
> This on the other hand, should work perfectly.
> 
> Download link (v4)
> 
> The old links are updated.
> Readme & stuff  (How to get 14m Exp/Hour 85-90 [Video])here
> 
> 
> ...


does not work on Russian client  :Frown:

----------


## gippy

That new script doesn't seem to queue, it just tabs from window to window repeatedly. I've tried redoing the pictures quite a few times but nothing.

----------


## Owneth

> That new script doesn't seem to queue, it just tabs from window to window repeatedly. I've tried redoing the pictures quite a few times but nothing.



I imagine your pet window is open when you tested this right?

----------


## Light-Boost

FIXED AFTER RESTART ON RU SERVERS
no longer gives you exp when you give up

----------


## cutwalk

> FIXED AFTER RESTART ON RU SERVERS
> no longer gives you exp when you give up


Just hopped on my eu-accout to test it - everything went fine yesterday; today 0 exp from forfeit - crap  :Frown:

----------


## lappee

> FIXED AFTER RESTART ON RU SERVERS
> no longer gives you exp when you give up


Fixed on EU aswell


edit: seems to have some sort of time limit, trying to figure it out
edit2: got XP after 1minute of afking in battle and then forfeiting
edit3: 45sec of afking resulted in no XP
edit4: 1minute seems to be working properly, starting when the first round timer starts to roll. preferably wait up to 1min 5secs so you can be sure to get xp

----------


## Playingnaked

- Fixed 
- 4/4 Accounts permanently banned for this.

----------


## DarkMassacre

This has been posted countless of times some examples are 
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...xperience.html 
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-accounts.html

plus many more if you bother to look for them 
it has been know since pet battles was out on the ptr and has been nerfed twice already. Also if you forfeit the person who won will still receive pet exp so it is impossible to have your pets stay at lvl 1 like in the video.

----------


## DrMight

> This has been posted countless of times some examples are 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...xperience.html 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-accounts.html
> 
> plus many more if you bother to look for them 
> it has been know since pet battles was out on the ptr and has been nerfed twice already. Also if you forfeit the person who won will still receive pet exp so it is impossible to have your pets stay at lvl 1 like in the video.


If you select pet on one of the accounts, and forfeit directly on the other, only the selected pet recieved xp.
Even though it's been nerfed a few times prior to this, it worked flawlessly up to the recent server resets / fix.

This'll be the end of pet battle leveling for me, back to botting I suppose..
Should anyone wish though, I could update my latest script with a 1min delay.

----------


## Man2001

Yes please, Update the Script with a 1 min Delay! Thx in advance!

----------


## finish

> If you select pet on one of the accounts, and forfeit directly on the other, only the selected pet recieved xp.
> Even though it's been nerfed a few times prior to this, it worked flawlessly up to the recent server resets / fix.
> 
> This'll be the end of pet battle leveling for me, back to botting I suppose..
> Should anyone wish though, I could update my latest script with a 1min delay.


would be nice if u can update it, i love your tool and your hard work on it!!! 
in love 

really dont hope we all receive bans for it

----------


## Bosbo

Tested on Eu without script with 2 chars, fixed getting 0 EXP

----------


## Flowsion

Anyone confirmed banned for this yet?

----------


## rage5

no ban yet, but it seems to be fixed on EU

----------


## Cromi38

Not fixed on US yet. But then again we haven't gone through the rolling restarts yet... Do you guys think that will fix it over here?
P.s. Also DRmight you are a god for this, I'm giving you as much +rep as I can. We need you to continue coding things on here because your great at it. Thank you.

----------


## rage5

why should it be fixed on EU servers when it isnt on US? :P

Which Combination did you play with Cromi?

I tried 25 25 1 a few minutes ago and it didnt work anymore, 0 exp no lesser charms etc.

----------


## Cromi38

> why should it be fixed on EU servers when it isnt on US? :P
> 
> Which Combination did you play with Cromi?
> 
> I tried 25 25 1 a few minutes ago and it didnt work anymore, 0 exp no lesser charms etc.


Not sure just asking. Did you try on US or EU? Doesn't matter what level pets I used, that's not the problem.

----------


## rage5

I tried it on EU Servers.

----------


## Homercopter

EU is fixed, so it does not work the normal way

----------


## TuraelDX

isnt fixed on eu works fine for me.
dont use 25/25/1 or 25/1/1
better is 25/8/2 or 25/10/3 works very well

----------


## rage5

Turael which Levels did you try?

----------


## TuraelDX

i have leveling with this method 8 level 90 in 4-5 days. 
and in moment im leveling one other character.

----------


## rage5

yeah sure but it has been hotfixed today and it doesnt work with 15 15 11 for example

----------


## Bosbo

EU hasnt gone through rolling restarts either but its fixed for me, tried it wit 25 2 8 and 25 2 25, i am getting matched up but no xp tried with 2 chars manually

----------


## rage5

Yep Bosbo same happened to me  :Smile:  So we can be sure about EU Servers *HOTFIX*

----------


## TuraelDX

ok im @ work but in 20minutes im going at home and will test it.

----------


## Frosty1989

EU server Hotfixed. Sad  :Frown:

----------


## rage5

I dont gain any EXP with my Level 86 Char
I dont gain any EXP with my Level 1-24 Pets
I havent received any Lesser Charms/Battle Stones yet

So it seems to be totally fixed... Thanks Blizzard.

----------


## TuraelDX

confirmed

ok char ep is fixed pet ep is fixed too

----------


## Cromi38

Confirmed working on US

----------


## demisehi

> Confirmed working on US


Our servers haven't done their rolling restarts yet. Don't jump the gun because in 20 mins it may not be working.

----------


## cutwalk

> Confirmed working on US


lucky one  :Frown:

----------


## Cromi38

> Our servers haven't done their rolling restarts yet. Don't jump the gun because in 20 mins it may not be working.


Mine did the rolling restart already... So I'm pretty sure it's working on US

----------


## cutwalk

> Mine did the rolling restart already... So I'm pretty sure it's working on US


we on eu have to wait / hope on drmights script-update i guess  :Frown:  

will slow down leveling but should still be quicker than botting quests etc.

----------


## 633csi

On my US server just had restart this is fixed just as eu, must wait a minute to get xp.

----------


## demisehi

> Mine did the rolling restart already... So I'm pretty sure it's working on US


Fixed as of today's restarts on US.

You were saying?

----------


## shinavaka

my accounts que times changed as well. They no longer que together

----------


## finish

i really hope dr might can update his script with delay before they hotfix this aswell  :Big Grin:

----------


## demisehi

> i really hope dr might can update his script with delay before they hotfix this aswell


You can change it on your own. Just change the sleep timers to something more appropriate.

----------


## cutwalk

> You can change it on your own. Just change the sleep timers to something more appropriate.


WEnd
While $Step = 6
WinActivate("PB-Lose")
*Sleep(100)*
$Search = _ImageSearch('forfeit.bmp', 1, $FF_X, $FF_Y, 80)
If $Search = 1 Then
MouseClick("left", $FF_X, $FF_Y, 1)
Sleep(150)
MouseMove(0,0,1)
Sleep(2500)
$Step = 7
EndIf

i guess thats the part i would have to change to something that equals 1min+ - right? if yes, is it 60k then?

----------


## demisehi

Correct. 60000ms = 1 min.

Not sure why they needed to make this change anyway. Who cares if you can skip some of the leveling process? If you already have multiple toons leveled, it should be a bonus.

----------


## cutwalk

> Correct. 60000ms = 1 min.
> 
> Not sure why they needed to make this change anyway. Who cares if you can skip some of the leveling process? If you already have multiple toons leveled, it should be a bonus.


so i changed it to 60100 in the .au3 file - but he still forfeits within seconds  :Big Grin:  .. gotta rethink a lil

----------


## finish

yeah i already tried it on my own before my post, but it doesnt work

----------


## buschaffe

I'm using a wait-timer with 65s just to be sure, these are my new number

Level 82 - 83: 1 hour, 36 minutes -- Total: 1 day, 3 hours
Level 83 - 84: 1 hour, 21 minutes -- Total: 1 day, 5 hours
Level 84 - 85: 1 hour, 25 minutes -- Total: 1 day, 6 hours

Before the "fix" i did lvl 85 in 50 minutes

----------


## finish

> I'm using a wait-timer with 65s just to be sure, these are my new number
> 
> Level 82 - 83: 1 hour, 36 minutes -- Total: 1 day, 3 hours
> Level 83 - 84: 1 hour, 21 minutes -- Total: 1 day, 5 hours
> Level 84 - 85: 1 hour, 25 minutes -- Total: 1 day, 6 hours
> 
> Before the "fix" i did lvl 85 in 50 minutes


can u please point me out where u edit it to 65s wait time before forfeit?

----------


## cutwalk

> can u please point me out where u edit it to 65s wait time before forfeit?


+1 ; cant get it to work (even tried 61x sleep(100) ;D )

----------


## cutwalk

maybe a useful note:

The *Darkmoon-Carussel-Buff* WHEE! - Spell - World of Warcraft stacks up to 1h and* works on exp gained from pet-batteling*.

@ lvl 87 i gained 134200 exp for a win w/o the buff and 146400 with buff






*edit: link edited

----------


## buschaffe

> can u please point me out where u edit it to 65s wait time before forfeit?



I don't know about the script from here, I am using a plugin for Honorbuddy.

----------


## Man2001

here you go:

put a new "sleep(61000)" before the forfeit action, thats all!

----------


## Cromi38

> Fixed as of today's restarts on US.
> 
> You were saying?


Damnit I spoke too soon. You were right. I thought since they already did the rolling restart on my server and it worked that it meant it wasn't fixed. I hate blizzard for tricking me like that  :Frown:

----------


## Igzz

You still get xp, but you have to kill all of the pets on the other team.

----------


## cutwalk

> here you go:
> 
> put a new "sleep(61000)" before the forfeit action, thats all!


thats how my modified .au3 looks like

While $Step = 6
WinActivate("PB-Lose")
Sleep(100)
$Search = _ImageSearch('forfeit.bmp', 1, $FF_X, $FF_Y, 80)
Sleep(61000)
If $Search = 1 Then
MouseClick("left", $FF_X, $FF_Y, 1)
Sleep(150)
MouseMove(0,0,1)
Sleep(2500)
$Step = 7
EndIf

still insta-forfeit  :Frown: 

do i have to "edit" the .exe somehow?

----------


## Cr4nk5tyl3

> still insta-forfeit


...because you put it in the wrong place bro!

Here you go:


While $Step = 6
WinActivate("PB-Lose")
Sleep(100)
$Search = _ImageSearch('forfeit.bmp', 1, $FF_X, $FF_Y, 80)
If $Search = 1 Then
Sleep(61000)
MouseClick("left", $FF_X, $FF_Y, 1)
Sleep(150)
MouseMove(0,0,1)
Sleep(2500)
$Step = 7
EndIf

----------


## bloxbills

It's 3 times as slow as before. I was getting 14-16m xp/h with ease. It's down to 6m xp/h now with the 1 minute waiting time.

Note that this is at 88

----------


## cutwalk

> ...because you put it in the wrong place bro!
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> 
> While $Step = 6
> WinActivate("PB-Lose")
> Sleep(100)
> $Search = _ImageSearch('forfeit.bmp', 1, $FF_X, $FF_Y, 80)
> ...


i just deleted this complete part - and nothing changed.. maybe im editing the wrong step since 40mins  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cr4nk5tyl3

> i just deleted this complete part - and nothing changed.. maybe im editing the wrong step since 40mins


Let me guess! You are editing your *.au3 File but you start the *.exe ?
You have to recompile your script or just start it directly. If you have installed AutoIt you can rightclick the script and press "Run Script". If you edit it but start the old exe File nothing will change  :Smile:

----------


## cutwalk

> Let me guess! You are editing your *.au3 File but you start the *.exe ?
> You have to recompile your script or just start it directly. If you have installed AutoIt you can rightclick the script and press "Run Script". If you edit it but start the old exe File nothing will change


yeah i started to get a feeling like this xD .. 

downloading autoit atm :>

----------


## cutwalk

Ok - got it to work with autoit  :Smile:  60200 is the magic number for me  :Smile:

----------


## Cromi38

It really sounds like its not even worth it now

----------


## Cr4nk5tyl3

I'm getting 340k EP/hour with a level 66 char... Double as fast as grinding  :Smile:

----------


## Cromi38

I'm not sure if this is possible but it should be in some way, There may be a way to use CheatEngine to freeze the pet battle to a time limit after 60 seconds so that you can instantly get the initial xp again. Anyone care to try? I will mess with it a bit and see if there is a possible way.

----------


## Hanfidanfi

It could work, but you must find out the Time , how long the battle is running and thats not as easy as it seems  :Big Grin:

----------


## pmolurus

fixed eu? dont get xp anymore since today ; / any ideas

----------


## Bosbo

works again with delay - sure its slower than before but still faster than grinding/questing  :Smile:  - EU

----------


## pmolurus

i get 0 xp for win hm

----------


## Pizzda

same here, 0 xp

----------


## pmolurus

hm looks like fix or maybee buggy? dont know, hope its buggy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dante

If you get no xp, there have been others reporting it so you don't have to ..  :Big Grin:

----------


## buschaffe

like you can read from other people posting before you, you have to wait 60seconds after the fight started until you can forfeit and get xp again.

btw. i saw a thread on this topic being deleted from the official support forum  :Big Grin:

----------


## pmolurus

thx @ buschaffe i will test it

----------


## cutwalk

I managed to gain ~27% in ~30minutes on 88 - aprox. 2h/lvl seems still viable to me (sleeptime 60200 and +10% from Darkmoonfaire)

----------


## TommyT

You cannot gain xp anymore if you forfeit
battles need to last longer than a minute

----------


## jhblol

wish i had i character i wanted to play at this level so i could level it fast

----------


## jaczupski

Maybe someone can make file with the script? because I have a little trouble with this File  :Smile:

----------


## Roxasrs

I have a bad problem, after you join the battle the script do nothing at all and stand still even with Sleep(61000) & Sleep(60200).

Can you help me ?

And yes i open the script with autoit v3

----------


## kartmanocp

> I have a bad problem, after you join the battle the script do nothing at all and stand still even with Sleep(61000) & Sleep(60200).
> 
> Can you help me ?
> 
> And yes i open the script with autoit v3


Hi there, I assume you have autoit downloaded and installed? If so, modify the script to 60200, but make sure you recompile it, that will ensure the script changes have been made. So delete the old .exe file, modify the script file 

While $Step = 6
WinActivate("PB-Lose")
Sleep(60200)
$Search = _ImageSearch('forfeit.bmp', 1, $FF_X, $FF_Y, 80)
If $Search = 1 Then
MouseClick("left", $FF_X, $FF_Y, 1)
Sleep(150)
MouseMove(0,0,1)
Sleep(2500)
$Step = 7
EndIf

There you go, this works for me and it should work for you.

----------


## Trademan

right,so how was this fixed?you need to win the battle in 1 minute?still awards the same xp?got banned on my 2nd account because i sold 20k gold..what the **** blizzard

----------


## buschaffe

No, the battle has to last at least 1 minute, else you dont get any exp. After this one minute you can forfeit again.

----------


## geraldstewens

It seems that exp gain for a pvp battle pets wont stay to long
https://twitter.com/mumper/status/342351012037787648

----------


## 633csi

> It seems that exp gain for a pvp battle pets wont stay to long
> https://twitter.com/mumper/status/342351012037787648


Maybe I am wrong but I read that tweet to mean they are simply hot fixing the fact that right now if you forfeit in under a minute it does not count as a win for the opponent. Not that they are taking xp away completely

----------


## z26

can anyone give me working script for AHK or other? my script that i modify from Kite-X script has stopped working and I dont know why  :Frown: 
sorry for bad english  :Smile:  my skype: feel.trancemission

----------


## DrMight

Sorry for the delay, but I've been stuck at work the last two days.
I've rewritten the PetBattler with a 60.2sec delay on forfeit, which is required to still get xp (thanks  (How to get 14m Exp/Hour 85-90 [Video])cutwalk, for the PM with the changes needed)

I've also updated the ImageMaker to always stay on top, and I've added the possibility to check if it's able to find the images used.
Just click Check, then do a manual pet battle with the 2 characters, and it will show wich one of the images it finds.

The updated bundle (v5) can be found here.

Readme & stuff avalable in my old post where download link is updated.

----------


## cutwalk

> Sorry for the delay, but I've been stuck at work the last two days.
> I've rewritten the PetBattler with a 60.2sec delay on forfeit, which is required to still get xp (thanks  (How to get 14m Exp/Hour 85-90 [Video])cutwalk, for the PM with the changes needed)
> 
> I've also updated the ImageMaker to always stay on top, and I've added the possibility to check if it's able to find the images used.
> Just click Check, then do a manual pet battle with the 2 characters, and it will show wich one of the images it finds.
> 
> The updated bundle (v5) can be found here.
> 
> Readme & stuff avalable in my old post where download link is updated.


thx drmight for updating the script

In case someone wants to know how fast leveling with 60.2s delay is:

87-88 ~1h 50min
88-89 ~2h 10min
89-90 ~2h 30min

Dont forget to get your hands on WHEE! - Spell - World of Warcraft if you are able to. [yes it works on pet battling exp]

----------


## Cromi38

I can not successful change the time/exp with cheatengine. I could probably do it using packet editing but I don't want to get sued or anything lol. Anyway this exploit is WAY too slow to do this new way.

----------


## cutwalk

> I can not successful change the time/exp with cheatengine. I could probably do it using packet editing but I don't want to get sued or anything lol. Anyway this exploit is WAY too slow to do this new way.


i dont think that 85-90 in ~10h of doing nothing is anything like "slow"

----------


## Hanfidanfi

Im afraid of a higher banrate :/ what do you think?

----------


## tssguy123

so mine says "Your battle slots are locked because this account is logged in multiple times."

----------


## phannes1987

Then you are trying to battle with two accounts on the same battle.net account

----------


## Owneth

The script doesn't allow me to stay online long... I think there's a error somewhere in it, and it's causing my toons to go afk and log out eventually...

----------


## kartmanocp

Owneth which script are you using?

----------


## mmoninja

so you need to wait 1 min for exp, but can you still get lesser charms and battle stones if you forfeit in under a minute?

----------


## Owneth

Using Dr.Might's. However I figured out the problem after about 2 hours of watching it... 

IF YOU USE THE ZYGORS GUIDE (TALENT ADVISER) it has the same button (accept) that will appear and cause the script to click on it, but the script halts, thus logging out your toon from no activity... 

*Moral of the story:
DO NOT USE ZYGORS GUIDES WITH THIS SCRIPT. *

----------


## darkcyth

fixed it seems, not getting xp for forfeiting anymore, and only got xp 2wins when doin battle vs myself.

----------


## ciso77

It still work fine on US. Just ran 15 battles and got exp for every one of them.

----------


## ZoR12

For anyone (like me) that has only one account -- if you're interested, pm me here so we can queue up together through skype or smth and share wins.

----------


## phannes1987

so now some new data with the 60 second pet battle ...

Char is in lvl 25 Guild




> Level 70 - 71: 1 hour, 19 minutes -- Total: 9 hours, 50 minutes
> Level 71 - 72: 1 hour, 14 minutes -- Total: 11 hours, 5 minutes
> Level 72 - 73: 1 hour, 13 minutes -- Total: 12 hours, 19 minutes
> Level 73 - 74: 1 hour, 15 minutes -- Total: 13 hours, 34 minutes
> Level 74 - 75: 1 hour, 13 minutes -- Total: 14 hours, 48 minutes
> Level 75 - 76: 1 hour, 13 minutes -- Total: 16 hours, 1 minute
> Level 76 - 77: 1 hour, 13 minutes -- Total: 17 hours, 15 minutes
> Level 77 - 78: 1 hour, 13 minutes -- Total: 18 hours, 28 minutes
> Level 78 - 79: 1 hour, 44 minutes -- Total: 20 hours, 13 minutes
> ...

----------


## freeloading

> For anyone (like me) that has only one account -- if you're interested, pm me here so we can queue up together through skype or smth and share wins.


If you don't have 2 accounts that can match then this is not for you, plain and simple. No one is gonna go through the trouble of skype or what not to do this, just not worth the hassle!

----------


## wasted1

Basically for you people NOT getting xp its because you are forfeiting to quickly, You need to firstly choose wich pet you are going to send out on the account that you WANT the xp/levels on. And as for the account that you are forfeiting on you have to wait until you see a yellow countdown timer before you cancel otherwise no xp will be rewarded. derp~

Id just like to add on US atm im not sure if its happening to everyone however i am NOT getting a Que pop when i try this method. Ques only seem to be popping during the 25/25/25 phase cause you know everyone is queuing....

----------


## demisehi

> Basically for you people NOT getting xp its because you are forfeiting to quickly, You need to firstly choose wich pet you are going to send out on the account that you WANT the xp/levels on. And as for the account that you are forfeiting on you have to wait until you see a yellow countdown timer before you cancel otherwise no xp will be rewarded. derp~
> 
> Id just like to add on US atm im not sure if its happening to everyone however i am NOT getting a Que pop when i try this method. Ques only seem to be popping during the 25/25/25 phase cause you know everyone is queuing....


I got queues all night for the last 2 weeks straight at varying pet level ranges. Additionally, if you are only there for pet xp, and not actual level xp, you can instantly forfeit. Helpful for raising of pet levels.

----------


## Vidol

Is this still working ?

----------


## Owneth

> Is this still working ?


Yes if you get in the right queue...  :Smile:

----------


## Meemheem4251

Ok so i'm running into one little problem with the script.

For some reason (idk why) the script is constantly tabbing between the two windows. The problem is that the characters will occasionally miss the que because the script will attempt to click "Accept" in one window while tabbed into the other so it doesn't work and the script stops completely. I haven't had any problems with other functions of the script. It joins que, clicks pets, and forfeits just fine. Clicking Accept while tabbed into the other window is the only problem i'm having. I can get it to work successfully roughly 10 battles or so before this occurs and the script stops working. Does anyone have a solution for this?  :Frown:

----------


## kingdomofsteel

Hello guys, I'm a very old member of the forum as you can see in my account and for bad or worse today I decided to get back to WoW out of curiosity and under influence of real life friends. Is there any helpful soul who would take the time to explain me in a private message the steps I need to follow to get this script working given I am installing MoP right now?

----------


## TeoG

"PvP Pet Battles are now required to last at least a minute before the match is eligible for experience to be awarded"

5.3 Hotfixes: June 14 - World of Warcraft

----------


## kingdomofsteel

> "PvP Pet Battles are now required to last at least a minute before the match is eligible for experience to be awarded"
> 
> 5.3 Hotfixes: June 14 - World of Warcraft


Is that a problem? From what I understood watching the video, this is still equal to returning a quest every 60 seconds.

----------


## elderapo

Is this still working?

----------


## K-Z

anyone reciving exp from battle pet? I was doing some fights but I no longer get experience or pvp or pve

----------


## superxdude

why not read a little bit through the thread?

----------


## K-Z

> why not read a little bit through the thread?


I repeat my question, I'm doing PvE battles and I'm not receiving any experience, anyone?

----------


## Farore

EXp from pve pet battles is broken atm and will be fixed at the next server reset

----------


## phannes1987

Hmmm...now all of a sudden it seems to be broken for me...doesn't find 2nd b.net acc >.<

Well it was fun  :Big Grin:

----------


## zero1nfinity

> Hmmm...now all of a sudden it seems to be broken for me...doesn't find 2nd b.net acc >.<
> 
> Well it was fun


Having bit of a similar problem now lol


Acc #1 + Acc #2 will find each other

but if i try leveling a different acc like

Acc#2 + Acc #3 will not find each other

----------


## noxx2k

I'm looking for the version of DrMight's program without the 60 sec delay. Is it still uploaded somewhere? The 60 sec version works great for character leveling but I'd like to have one to get Lesser Charms as well as you don't have to wait 60 sec to get Charms anymore.Thank you!

----------


## Guvnor

I tried this last week and got no lesser charms at all

----------


## tochybaja

petbattles v3.rar - Speedy Share - upload your files here - i found on my hard drive petbattles-v3 i using now to farm Lesser Charms and Flawless Battle-Stone - Item - World of Warcraft. ( ~2,5k gold per stone ) ;D Good way to make some gold

----------


## noxx2k

Nice, thank you. Works perfectly.  :Smile: 

@Guvnor: Then you were extremely unlucky. Just tried it without delay and got Charms. You don't get them every match but the last time I tried by clicking manually (last week) I got 190 Charms per hour on average.

----------


## elzoth

i was trying this last night and it worked but i would keep afking out, does anyone know a way to not afk while doing this?

if it helps im also using the petbattler v5

ok the exact issue is that one of the accounts misses the find battle every now and than and it just tabs between them

----------


## cedricdu94

I tried petbattle v5 and he just spam /run PetBattleFrame.BottomFrame.ForfeitButton:SetScript("OnClick", function() C_PetBattles.ForfeitGame() end)

----------


## noxx2k

The tab spamming happens when you have the two WoW windows next to each other and it finds the same button twice on your screen. I never had it again after putting the two windows on top of each other. I'm running it in fullscreen windowed now and it works perfectly.

----------


## elzoth

Thanks im gonna try that now, also what resolution are you using ?

----------


## cedricdu94

When i use check button nothing found, i have fullscreen windowed 1080p

----------


## noxx2k

I'm using 1920x1080 which is the native resolution of my monitor. Before that I also tried lower resolutions windowed. It always worked as long as the two windows were on top of each other.

----------


## DrMight

> i was trying this last night and it worked but i would keep afking out, does anyone know a way to not afk while doing this?
> 
> if it helps im also using the petbattler v5
> 
> ok the exact issue is that one of the accounts misses the find battle every now and than and it just tabs between them





> When i use check button nothing found, i have fullscreen windowed 1080p


For both of you, you most likely have to make the images anew, the ones thats supplied in the bundle is images made by me, for my pets, and my resolution/addons/setup of the game.
To get the best result, you'll remake all of them. Once that's set, you shouldn't have any other issues, aslong as you're able to match up your 2 character against eachother, and there's not other people running the very same setup you got.




> I'm using 1920x1080 which is the native resolution of my monitor. Before that I also tried lower resolutions windowed. It always worked as long as the two windows were on top of each other.


Yeah, windows needs to be ontop of eachother, having them side by side could make a couple messed up faults.

----------


## elzoth

Yep I've re made my images it's in a 1280x1080wide I believe Atm. In full screen windowed it seems to be working really good just occasionally will miss a step and sit there till it afk out but that mostly happens when I try to level 2 at once

----------


## cedricdu94

I have already make my images, i see my image in CreateImages.exe but when i check i have just image forfeit found

----------


## XtremaVX

just tabs the windows and then nothing  :Frown:

----------


## split98

Accounts cant seem to find each other? Using various weird combos but nothing  :Frown:

----------


## freeloading

> Accounts cant seem to find each other? Using various weird combos but nothing


Buy moar Battlechest, what else can you do?

----------


## freeloading

Looks like they switched "pet battlegroups" around. My 2 accounts that was able to battle each other last night no longer get matched this morning. Can anyone confirm?

----------


## Guvnor

People still using this to level toons or is it too slow?

----------


## jamesbay

> People still using this to level toons or is it too slow?


I think it is still an ok alternative to questing. If you get fast queues you can do about 40-45 battles per hour, and one won battle is 1% xp at 85-90 (85-90 in 10.5-12.5 hours practically doing nothing), plus you can get flawless battle stones, which can net some good gold. They go for 5-6k on my server.

----------


## Techz

Strange for me with v5 all my own images it does about 4 to 6 runs really well then just stops working :-(

----------


## Cooldude

> Strange for me with v5 all my own images it does about 4 to 6 runs really well then just stops working :-(



LF someone to do this with me on the CYCLONE battle group or DARKSPEAR Realm!!! PM me here

----------


## freeloading

> LF someone to do this with me on the CYCLONE battle group or DARKSPEAR Realm!!! PM me here


No one's gonna waste their time to do it with you. Too much hassle...go buy a Battlechest...they are cheap, can get for $5. I got some for $5 at the local Big Lots and has been using them for this purpose. Ofcourse you have to get lucky to get matched in the same battlegroup.

----------


## plskmane

Could you do this with an RAF account or are they linked and unable to do this?

----------


## freeloading

Yes u can RaF but use different bnet cause u can't use same set of pets.

----------


## cedricdu94

Never get work with petbattle i tried 10000x

----------


## Viralsky

i believe this was fixed

----------


## tochybaja

Still working for me EU and US

----------


## cedricdu94

Petbattle no work for me i have tested with 2 computer. I launch program petbattle in administrator, i create my image, when i check it's found but when i start i have a spam /run PetBattleFrame.BottomFrame.ForfeitButton:SetScript("OnClick", function() C_PetBattles.ForfeitGame() end)

Sorry for my bad english

----------


## cedricdu94

Thread dead ?

----------


## Jooknow

It only works if you're lucky enough to have 2 accounts in the same pet battlegroup. And there's a 1 minute requirement to get xp from pet battles now.

----------


## ^oximo^

Does anyone know when the "one minute" timer starts ?

----------


## plskmane

I have tried using this, but the create images.exe doesn't seem to be able to find images? Also, when I run the actual script itself it just spams between the two accounts and doesn't do anything...not sure why. Doesn't even attempt to join a game or do a thing.

----------


## DrMight

> Does anyone know when the "one minute" timer starts ?


It starts as soon as the script detects that the first character is in a pet battle.




> I have tried using this, but the create images.exe doesn't seem to be able to find images? Also, when I run the actual script itself it just spams between the two accounts and doesn't do anything...not sure why. Doesn't even attempt to join a game or do a thing.


CreateImages needs to be able to find the images, in order for the pet battler to work, as they search for the images the same way.
It switches windows back & forth to ensure both windows are in pet battle queue, and that they get pet battle at the same time.
If the script is unable to find the images, it would continue to swap between the windows endlessly.

----------


## plskmane

I've tested this and still works...but seems worthless for xp it gives less than killing monsters in my personal experience so far. I did this at lower levels and didn't get much xp at all. If this xp scales accordingly this would be worse than just grinding...please give me an idea if this increases more past lvl 60 or something or if it's just bad up to lvl 10? I had heard that 1 win = 1 quest but that hasn't proven to be so yet.

----------


## Aeonaxx

Hello, sorry for bump i have problem :S 
I tried to find a queue with account of my friend, and he didnt find queue (he was in real id)
So i decided to try with unknow guy in town, i asked him if could help, and we found in queue after 30 secs.
Then i thought it was Real id or Friend problem, so i taken new account, with different battle net / password , i tried to join these two with 3 pet lvl 1, and didnt worked again.. Now i think blizzard monitoring computer IP , Thats possible?
Could you please help me?

Sorry my bad english  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shintr

does anyone know if this still works?

----------


## Trademan

Yes, just leveled 85-90 few days ago, took around 10h, full afk.

----------


## Guvnor

As far as i knew this stopped working you had to wait 1 min to get any exp before leaving the fight?

----------


## phannes1987

This still works,you have to wait 60 seconds before you leave the battle to gain expirience...

actually working on a profile for pqr right now ... working for 2 chars right now - queueing,joining,forfeit and gaining exp :>

----------


## freeloading

> does anyone know if this still works?


Stop fricken bumping old thread and asking if it still works for ****'s sake. Try it out yourself and don't bring any more undue attention to working stuff jesus fricken christ!

Edit: READ THE WHOLE FRICKEN THREAD....ALL YOUR ANSWERS ARE IN HERE!

----------


## Guvnor

> This still works,you have to wait 60 seconds before you leave the battle to gain expirience...
> 
> actually working on a profile for pqr right now ... working for 2 chars right now - queueing,joining,forfeit and gaining exp :>


I hope your going to release it would be epic :-D

----------


## phannes1987

i will realease it when it's ready to be released(EST maybe 2 days)...

----------


## Guvnor

I can't wait :-)

----------


## phannes1987

so yeah i released it ... kinda in an early stage but it works great!

Link to Thread: >> HERE << ([PQR]PetBattle Wintrading -- RELEASE --)

----------


## dotfry

Looks fixed. At friday i get near 10k exp at level 60, today i get 2.5k per win.

hm.. re equpped all BoA items and still getting 15k exp per win

----------


## Guvnor

> so yeah i released it ... kinda in an early stage but it works great!
> 
> Link to Thread: >> HERE << ([PQR]PetBattle Wintrading -- RELEASE --)


For me this has been working great for afk leveling. I used it this morning to get 10 levels and now i go to use it tonight and they're just not going in together :-( Might just be a problem my end will try again tomorrow

All working today :-D

----------


## Mold

Somebody have v5 for petbattle ? link doesnt work (

----------

